# poetry competition?



## METH LAB (Nov 12, 2011)

any takers? any interest? any point? any need?
just askin coz i like rhyming indeed

so this could be a poetry compition thread, see who can do the bestest poems thread.

or not? is it a crap idea? my dear if so i'll go chew my pillow, and feel so low, dont have to be good just gotta have ago yo

peace!


----------



## chazegee (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm in like Erol Flynn.


----------



## Cid (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah, was thinking of this myself - we've tried before and it didn't take off, but I know a few people on here have been writing them recently so perhaps time to try again. The short story comp isn't really happening any more, so this might be a good way for people to get back into writing. Should also have the option of posting a sound file of a poem.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2011)

I would do pomes for such an endeavour. when reading methlabs poesy thread the other day I wanted someone to stand in the corner beatboxing for me. One, two, three and to the four, bredrin methlab knocking on your door etc etc


----------



## METH LAB (Nov 17, 2011)

i forgot all about this, miles of dark nights comforted by piss, the spead of light and the speed thats right take flight get higher than last nights highest of heights. and get a buyer for what you sell.. and kill the postman and burn in hell.. drink till you through up blood, get those qualifications yea them drinkin skills, full down face flat in the mud 'n keep drinking coz stopping kills..  one for the tresure ten for the chest, 9 for the leather and 5 for the vest..cant do any better coz im not at my best, wish i could put my fucked up life to rest.. im deffinataly not blessed, very ill, altering my brains chemical structure for a chemical thrill, pay for it with money and an emotional bill.. sit tight and hold tighter, flash point the lighter, pass me the lighter, gas me the lighter..im the butane brain plugged in to the main grid with no brains squid and less than a hundred quid..

debts grow as fast as my fucked up pulse rate gone past 200 beats per miniuite, shut up i'll be finsihed in a minuite, and a miniute later re-read it an bin it.

peace


----------



## METH LAB (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh come on you lazy ba*r*stards, lazy ba*r*stards thats just for starters you startin to piss me _off_, never joining in on my threads, making me reach for the fags to enhance my smokers _cough_, now lets try this again.. use ya keyboard not a pen.. think of some poetry and type it down, then my thread gets bumped and im happy as a clown.. although some clows are sad, some clows are scary, some are insane and some are just bad! Practise in notepad.. not me though str8 from the hip, my coat is old and needs a new zip basic bloody rhyming its easy and probably shit.. but please just try and have a go of it.

fucks sake like

peace!


----------



## Lock&Light (Nov 18, 2011)

*The Ballad of Mick McGarr*


Wee Mick McGarr, from Ireland far,

a fiddler all his life, 

though Dublin bred to Scotland fled,

leaving his child and wife.

With his scraggy dog he crossed the bog,

a bottle against each hip,

but by Cushendal he’d drunk it all

and missed the Glasgow ship.

Mick sat on the pier, clutched his can of beer,

his fiddle and dog beside,

through the afternoon he gazed with gloom

at the flow and the fleeing tide.

His head bent low, the whisky glow

had faded from his soul

when a puffer boat, just half afloat

steamed in with a hold of coal.

John Neil MacLean was the proud captain

of the “Lady Skerryvore”;

it was his boast he could drink the most

and then still drink some more.

But as a staunch Wee Free, from the isle, Tiree,

his salvation he had found,

and the captain’s ship on every trip

very seldom ran aground.

With Mick McGarr he found a bar

and together they drank well;

John Neil MacLean, in his usual vein

blasted brimstone fire and hell.

Though he spoke of the pit as one who’d bit 

from the Apple of the Tree,

he knew for sure that his soul was pure;

all his life he’d been Wee Free.

With whisky blood Mick grew absurd,

he rose and slowly said,

“By me dog’s grey hair I have no fear

of the Deil be I live or dead.

By me dog’s grey mane, I’d say again

were Satan standing here,

by me dog’s grey knees, his fleece and fleas,

of Hell I have no fear!”

John Neil MacLean spoke not again,

Mick also now was still;

a dozen stares said silent prayers

and the barman’s eyes looked ill.

The dog of grey, without a say

on the question of its fur,

below the rail it dropped its tail

and, bewildered, tried to purr.

Yet, in a time the flow of wine

restored the company’s nerve,

and very soon, with a fiddle tune

Mick made them dance and swerve.

With the break of dawn as the barman yawned

and said, “God bless my soul!”

they had just enough loot for a wee carry-oot

to drink on the puffer of coal.

Links clinking on chains roused the rumpled remains

of the Captain and Mick McGarr;

the engine growled, the boatswain scowled

and they sailed by the mid-day star.

As they steamed from the bay Mick was carried away,

he stared at the sea in awe;

but recalling Mick’s boast, MacLean stared at the coast

and a hardness crept into his jaw.

The whispering breeze stirred the crew’s unease

on the “Lady Skerryvore”.

They feared that Mick by some evil trick

was Jonah come once more.

When the breeze rose and storm clouds closed

one of the men, Peg Leg,

said, “Give him a log for himself and his dog

and a floating whisky keg”

Thrown over the side in the heaving tide

Mick grabbed at the keg and log.

As the storm raged round and MacLean ran aground

Mick floated with fiddle and dog;

when the wind died away there lay Scarnish Bay

for he’d drifted right up to Tiree.

(Though, when later ashore, he claimed that for sure

he’d swum over the Irish Sea)

Mick drank the dreg of the whisky keg

and wondered where there was more;

it was sad that she’d sank as there’d been a full tank

on the “Lady Skerryvore”.

Having found Scarnish Bar there wee Mick McGarr

drank whisky, beer and sherry

his fiddle he played and all night he stayed,

keeping the locals merry.

In Scarnish Bar stood Mick McGarr

with his whisky in his hand.

While Mick was drunk t’was his dog that stunk,

on its feet could hardly stand.

The night passed fine till closing time

for the fiddler’s tunes were gay,

but when the bar shut there was no hut 

for Mick to sleep till day.

As the night grew old Mick grew more cold,

He drank from his whisky jar;

And across the dunes played sadder tunes

From the fiddle of Mick McGarr.

As he slowly walked to his dog he talked

Of his home and his child and wife,

And his songs, once gay, now seemed to say,

“Oh for the Dublin life”.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Far beneath Tiree the primeval sea

has burrowed an endless cave;

there toil the trolls in honeycomb holes

each one the Devil’s slave.

Guarding the tombs, the crypts and rooms

of the corridors leading to Hades,

their favourite treat, boiled babies feet,

gnawed crouching in spidery shades.

Below the soil the dark trolls toiled

at the tasks of their king, the Deil,

and through the ground they heard the sound

of the fiddler’s mournful reel.

The goblins and trolls climbed from their holes,

they seized Mick and his dog;

they dragged them down below the ground

to face their leader, Trog.

Trog was a gnome as black as doom,

his eyes shone bright as fire;

second in command at the Deil’s right hand

never did his malice tire.

His twisted mouth was quite enough

to send a shiver up Mick’s spine;

for Trog was evil, but for the Devil,

the foulest in the mine.

But as Mick stood, and before Trog could

condemn him to the Hell,

a rush of flame from the cavern came

and the trolls on their faces fell.

The Devil appeared to see who dared

to enter his domain;

“Why have you come into this tomb

before you have been slain?”

As Mick grew faint his dog’s restraint

was broken by this final fear;

it growled and barked till the Deil’s fire sparked

to clear it’s back of hair.

With a whimpering yelp and a scalded scalp

it fled to the tunnel’s end

and Mick alone, in the Devil’s tomb

had lost his only friend.

After a pause the Devil’s claws

clutched at the fiddle’s strings

“Who’s is this?” Then Trog said, “His”.

“How well can you play this thing?”

So the Irishman a tune began,

a song from Galway bay;

and the Devil’s smile grew all the while

that Mick his fiddle played.

The music’s flow, both soft and slow

made Satan bow his head,

and when it stopped the Devil hopped

with joy among the dead.

“This must not end, you’ll be my friend,

to play for me each day.

I’ll give you food and whisky good

if you will with me stay.”

And so Mick stayed and forever played

his reels and fiddle tunes;

and more whisky far than in Scarnish Bar

he drinks beneath the dunes.

His dog’s still there, without its hair

sniffling near the bar;

and in its dreams it sometimes seems

it’s there with Mick McGarr.


----------



## METH LAB (Nov 19, 2011)

wow that was amazing! you write that yaself? best on thread so far

nice one lock & light

i got nothing in me atm, but i shall retern.

peace


----------



## Lock&Light (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks, Meth. I wrote that many years ago.


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 10, 2012)

*FLASHBACK*

...................


I wake up in the morning and all i see, is static vision flickering snow like a broken TV, the walls look like they moving and crawling with ants, mentall illess strikes me down i shit my underpants.

the carpet patterns rise up and begin to talk to me, they say "your fuckin crazy mate" and i have to say that i agree, the carpet geometrix and the static and the snow, and dark disturbing rythems of voices ... here we fuckin go.

every where i look is a pseudo-mis-perception, a sense of picking up on radio frequencies..my mind it intercepts them.

and then the carpet patterns rise up once more and talk to me, and we both agree that i am deffinataly off my fuckin tree.

nobody else can see this pain its personal to me, a private hell from an acid spel that made me really quite unwell.. but nobody can tell.

my old man always told me if i ever took drugs like LSD, it would perminantly change my personality.. a self for-fulling prophacy it seems coz he was fuckin right, only if he hadant said it..then maybe i would have comedown allright.

all the people that also took the lsd, seemed to get a great buzz and no negativity..through books i wade through spending my days trying to find.. just what the fuckin hell that fuckin drug did to my mind.

answers i was looking for were very hard to seek, seems i fell into a catagory quite rare and quite unique.

and rare is an understatment in a rather hefty way.. search for it on google..only 4 pages to this day..

statistically i could have seen a ghost, been abuducted by aliens, and won the _lottery_.. but i got something even more rare and its called H.P.P.D.


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 10, 2012)

*FEEDBACK* (Seriously crap mix)
.........................................

Little bit of feedback wouldant go amis, you lot dont reply its like ya taking the piss.. since you like my piss so much the amount you take it.. i can freeze it for you like ice and break it, im sure your all sick of hearing me bang on about drugs and drugs and more fuckin drugs and maybe some hard liquor, its the only way ive ever known how to adjust my mood that little bit quicker, mono, stereo, or fuckin suround sound,these poems dont make any kinda sound.. but i reckon they sounder than sound fake pounds, coz i got a head the size of a stadium class crowd

Im on......the fuckin piss tonight, coz i keep gettin ripped off on goats piss n shite, the water rates round here are pretty fuckin high, i ask for fuckin methadone and get martini extra dry..only it aint martini and it aint extra dry, its a fuckin bastard rip off, yea tap water on the sly.. i aint pissed(yet) but do you know what i mean? have you ever broken ya back or buggerd ya spleen? have you ever seen the weather on a rainy day and wonderd whether you should a ripped a feather out the tresure out the old mans cap im talkin complete shite now dont worry i knows that its just Im lonely...sitting here on my own and i think the world ows me... a fuckin throne...if you would only... just tell me im cool... then i would only...stil keep playin the fool.

i got no problems of admitting that im a twat, and no problems ..about that bastard cat, that makes my dog go toxic nuts every time that fuckin cats around, you can here the fuckin barking from here to tinsil town

this poem is shit, its really fuckin crap im just ryin to make words rhyme in a kinda rap, but i aint got no story to tell so what the hell, just thing of me as a fuckin bad smell
..........

peace!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 10, 2012)

the landlord walks into the bar and swallows visibly. nuclear physics and nasty booze coincide, and not in a stable way. this one could go into meltdown.

he looks around and surveys his domain. the cleaner has missed one table and the curtains aren't shut properly. hands shake.

the clock says it's five o'clock. he hides behind the bar, on the blindside, where they can't see him. they start knocking on the door.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 10, 2012)

Okay, just for you meth some nonsense that came to me on the bus home this evening 

"Into the Woods!"
she would joyfully cry
whenever her life
had one awry

With each aborted love affair
or employment contract lost
she would take a long brave breath and shout
"Into those god-damn woods!"

Before each new pharmaceutical
or spirit based concoction
every novel hallucinogen
we'd hear the yell "Into them Woods!"

What a passion for life you had
my brilliant, crazy friend
and "Into the Woods!" was your last huzzah
before being eaten by a Bear.


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 10, 2012)

E for effort my freind  likes it

this thread needed reviving...so i rivived it..i aint even on speed which is pretty much the only time i bother to write anything im actually smashed outta my box on downers and kinda happy that, although im not very good, i can still do a little bit without having to OD on amphetamines first...minor progress for me that is. I couldant write at all without speed... but very sloowwlllyyy over the years im managing to come up with(admitidly not that good) a bit of peotry... the 'flashback' one i pretty much thought up on the bus on the way back from town.. didnt write it down and it wassant exactly the same but thats where it came from basically.. some guy turned his back on me when i said i was disabled.. he said "you dont look disabled" ..i said nah its mentall illness like is my problem..and after that he turned his back on me and shufled his way away from me... like he was stuned and offended that i was mentally ill and calling it disabled... and it just got me thinking about writing a bit about mental illness.

i plan to do more.

peace, and thanx for the feedback lol


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 10, 2012)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the landlord walks into the bar and swallows visibly. nuclear physics and nasty booze coincide, and not in a stable way. this one could go into meltdown.
> 
> he looks around and surveys his domain. the cleaner has missed one table and the curtains aren't shut properly. hands shake.
> 
> the clock says it's five o'clock. he hides behind the bar, on the blindside, where they can't see him. they start knocking on the door.


 
short but powerful.. nice


----------



## chazegee (Feb 12, 2012)

Good call. Here is something i did for ou until i get my arse in gear. Bit serious. :-D                                           rising through the barn house door           glowing coke spots swoop the floor            parched old mush        dry river tear channel  we lit the music halls up in flannel                  tiny bleedin little fingers                           scoop up creviced conch of doom              matter in the shiva room                              albert blanche marge and sydney                    gave right arms gave their kidneys                 so we can viddy feline sauce                   fat behind the lolocaust


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 12, 2012)

*SUNDAY WAKE UP CALL*
*..................................*

Its sunday afternoon and i just got up, with a fuckin dry mouth and nothing in my cup..its plain to see at least for me that its time to make a fuckin cup-a-tea, then i get my drugs _on_, 5 blues 1 xanax 2 pro-meth and metha-_don, _twist the cap off a bottle a _beer_ to wash that lot down now my withdrawels start to _clear_.

Time flys when your having fun.. i woke up at 12 and 4 hours have allready been done, on my second pernod now after a phone call with the man, working out dodgy dealings and illegal master plans.

My idea for the rest of the day is..yep you guessed it, keep throwin my life away.. lazy sundays are always nice, doped up to the brain not have to worry about shite.. tommorow will fly by as quick as today, coz im stil fuckin buzzin till at least tuesday! seems to me that my weekend intweek, is enough to keep me goin ti'll midweek. The missis is on the ps3, leaving me in this room with a windows7 PC.

rhyme, crime, that lass of mine, took the time to hear my whine.. whist i was also getting pissed on my own wine, lambrine girls just wanna have fun? no lambrina girls are drinking pure pois-un.

Thats it from me for now.. your master of rhymes is leaving this thread for now, but i'll be back as soon as i can think, something worth writing that dont fuckin stink.

Keep the thread alive and dont be afraid to share, just have a go its fun and no-one cares 

peace! (chilly today im wearing a fleece)


----------



## Belushi (Feb 12, 2012)

Heh, I'm not going to be able to really contribute to this thread as anything I write that's any good I try to get published. But here's one for you that has been published before;  

I miss the mornings in Cochin
when rising early
as the moon set
between the palms
I would smoke cigarettes
and drink chai
on a rickety balcony
above a waking street
listening to the traders
shout to one another
in Malayalam
as they opened their stalls
the smell of cooking
floating in the still air
as women prepared
iddly and kanji and dosas
while the call to prayer
drifted across the steaming landscape
and just for a moment
I wished that I too
were one of the faithful.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 12, 2012)

I wrote this in the last 20 minutes after seeing this thread.


*The Boiler*

The bare sky scattered with stars
Frees the heat from the road
Water slows, retires as frost
Lays under the amber glow
Of the watchful street lights
The row of houses hunker, silently

The first boiler wakes, feels the air
Ice out and damp within
Last nights warmth ebbed away
Knows its time, purpose
And startup procedures
Checks, clicks, flames
Begins the day

The copper pipes begin to glow
Spreading through the house
Radiators stir, accept the delivery
The boiler steams, vents entropy
Mists the morning air
Upstairs the alarm is done waiting


----------



## Belushi (Feb 12, 2012)

Like that bioboy, great subject matter!


----------



## Cloo (Feb 12, 2012)

OK, this is one I've had lurking around for about a year and am not sure is quite right... (Who is Andrew Young?)

*First, then (To Andrew Young)*

A cabinet in a country parish;
a crab, a mole, a leaf
are laid out to view,
declaring their pristine and unspectacular death.
It was their luck to perish
to discard life’s hue
so that he might score
the echo of their bland and beautiful chord.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 12, 2012)

Short but effective cloo, trust you to employ a musical metaphor!


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 17, 2012)

*Wales!*
*..............*

Wales mate..say it loud...WALES!! Shout it out now WALES!! We got stories and tails, a land of holy grails, the postman nick the mail and vally boys brought up on speed and ale.. we never fail, in for the win, a huge fuck off lightning storm to us sounds like somebody dropped a pin.. i aint started im about to begin, just gotta wait for a certain something to kick in.

Ahh thats better now gimme the letter that says welsh are better, anyone who's ever visited can tell we much better, alot of english moved in to my area, to escape there england terror. Forever.. when welsh peep's are up for it, we up for it.. you do an all-nighter we can do all week, your football team is shite-er we just let you fuckin win, waste energy on england? leave off, tickets in the bin.

i dunno what im saying.. somebody help me to get helping, i think im fuckin melting, wales wales wales is full of durgs and ale's ale's ale's

We invented fire to.

Wales! 
........


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 17, 2012)

*Doctors Of Doom/services for gloom/useless people and sonic booms*​.........................​imma hit myself over the head with my rythem stick, and let you have it in rhyme form you prick, i dont go so low, but when im doing it solo i gotta let you know that this aint the time,place or world to go..watch my flow, its better than yours, i mop the floor with yours whilst puffin weed through gauze, throw you in the ocean in a blizzard with jaws., not my lyrics i just steel them, and then make like an orange and peel 'em..for real son, now let me continue to give you my reason.​​1 i hate your guts​2 you fuckin suck​3 your outta line bitch​and 4 you better duck...fuck shit fuck, i smell the blood of a nasty drug cluck, got my drink on with my sink on, throwin up poison coz i did wrong, for being wronged, now everyone watch and stare as i complete this song.​​there was a time when friends were friends, real life people that help you when you at wits ends, now we gotta internet with ever changing trends, and with that you just dunno who is your freind, i feel like a diver with a nasty case of the benz..been puked on for too long, for doing absoutaly nothing wrong.​​My life's like, kinda what my shites like.. pale and bloody after a hard night, i dont know how to feel any better or for the win, so im venting with my keyboard coz im useless with a pen.​​dyselxic, had another domestic, moving colours shaping sounds and another tricyclic.. you beef with me i'll settle the score equally, take you on jeremy kyle and beat ya ass legally, im nicking lyrics again but what i sposed to do, its very fuckin dificult to deal with the likes of you.​​fuck you GP and fuck you psyche..my life sentance is served bitch and its just like... too late, for the other side.... caught in a wave of backstabbers and lies​......................................​​just commenting on society and doctors and all manor of things that do my nut in​​peace!​


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 17, 2012)

*Spiders!*
*.............*
I think they might well do, they dream about scaring the shit outta me and you, they laugh at me when they stuck there on the wall..they laugh at me when they see me freeze up in terror-form, and holy f*ckin shit! i used to like speed abit, but some of those suckas can really fuckin move, one side of the kitchen to the other in a one second move, runnnin str8 at me! its about to attack me! it lifts its legs up and keeps laughing at me! it knows im scared to death, it knows it can tell by my speed of breath, the vibration of my pulse it knows im scared,running at me im like YEEK!!! Somebody fuckin help me there's an 8 legged dog in my kitchen, and its laughing at me i swear i think its pissed off at me, i think its bitchin at me..that sucka got it in for me man, i reach for the hoover and suck that sucka up, then masking tape the hoover so it stays blloody shut.. 30mins pass and what happans again? i got another fucker only this one even bigger and out for some reveange! "only spiders are allowed to kill spiders" it says to me.. i got halucinatons everywhere..one spider turned into 3.. help me! 
................

peace y'all.


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 18, 2012)

Belushi said:


> Like that bioboy, great subject matter!


 
answer ya pm's..i sent you a pm, like yesterday. regarding publishing and how to go about it
e2a: just bumped it for ya.


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 20, 2012)

i'll say one thing for you useless pesticides, you dont half wake me up! fuck it im on one, rules are gone son lets have it, im attack you like a poetry addict, thats a little pissed off by the way you aint gonna find a day when you can turn around and say hey! we better than you... you both need to goetta clue, i make light of this and slaughter you..for the 15 millionth time im getting board so im now just gonna rhyme coz your exucuses are making you sound even more usleless,..hangin on my every word coz im the tried and truest, ive taken every damn thing in tripple amounts should have been dead by now but i keep commin out..so why the fuck am i still here? imma light up a cig and pop a beer.

A-Woken from an almost incredibable sleep i know im broken, but if you think you winning an argument with me you must be hella joking, pass the joint and keep smokin, and let me finish my fuckin poem.

BACK in the day they would say that that guys paranoid, off his face in a major way on amphetamine and steriod, hit the gap in my brain sent myself insane, and now i come down from that and im still at my game..i gotta try harder, but im enjoying this re-lapsing so fuckin much it aint nothing you could ever understand or touch, i stand for too much, get off your asses and find that link your damn self, you speakin english or dutch? im outta here.....lyrical punch. i love it​......................​Kinda freestyleeeed that whilst angry and fired up..kinda liked it tbh so im putting it here..for artistic reasons.

peace​


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 20, 2012)

*Moaning complaing addict in withdrawel with a grudge against the world and everyone it belongs to*
*.................................*
Im using illegal benzos...where the hell is the *harm reduction* in that? Telling me to score my own at street leval..thats there idea of harm reduction? they outta there tiny minds and there minds are tiny..its there tiny minds that make me so pissed off and whiney.. woe is me, bangin about my lack of cash and my need to dash for the bus everyday to get to the chemist..lack of cash bringin me out in a god damn rash, and the sorrow im allways drowning in, and how my child hood was so bad, an alcoholic drug addict poor lad.. and how his docs and workers how they go at it..man ide just hate to have it, quite like that Mr.meth-lab claims he has it..i cant imagine it, that poor little drug addled fuckin complaing prick needs to buy some extra methadone and take a bath in it..if i only had the chance of it.

lyrical service worker hater top criminal when it comes to any chemical illegal and cynical, this fuckin withdrawel is making me need to rhyme the shit outta me keyboard and make a stone bleed.. world class psychonout, up for a fuckin fortnight no food hard liquor for fluid..paranoid arming myself..testing my own tazers on my damn self.. get spiritual, come smoke some weed with me we get all funny and bare foot, walk about with the tree's who look down on us coz they know they still gonna be when we aint simply gonna last that long..im doinng it again turning a reply into a fuckin damn song.. might aswell sing along untill the hates gone, cmon.

I'll take all the shit i fuckin dont care a dam if you dont like my shit then dont stare at the telegram.. dont know where im going just knowing i whine, like a junky thats running fast out of time.. i thank you, for this thread today its actually fuckin made my day coz on this one i aint on a hit son, im weeping..but im sticking 'em together and deffinataly NOT speedin.. yea thats enough for me, my poetry is all i got..i'll use it alot, pass the time like time forget, forgot the damn time again here's another fuckin corny rhyme again if i dont get my shoes on in ten seconds, then that bus aint gonna wait coz drivers are un-pleasant, we got one guy i think would like to drive a bus load of us off a cliff, he never nods his head just looks depressed and angry in his drivers outfit.


This is suicidally uniquie, im a fuckn acid casulaty and freak, i got anger issues that you wouldant belive, so lock me up now before i go beat up some tree's.. i love the fact that i hate some people so much that they think they can take your mind and rape you..never knowing whats down the line, you fuck with my head son, then yours at some point wil be mine next time..for damn sure, aint got it in me? you beter be sure of that before you let it go..nobody on urban can challange my poetry flow.. or if they can they keeping there profiles very low.

I get up in the morning to shakes and rattles, and wish i could start the day without a battle, reach for the ouzo..2 big hits to steady myself, and then 70mls of juice and 100 i allready prepered myself, next is the blues... 10 now 10 for dinner and 10 b4 lights _out_.. if drug use was on olympic sport ide be bringin golds home every time without a _doubt_.
......................


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 21, 2012)

Belushi said:


> Like that bioboy, great subject matter!


 
god damnit belushi ya startin to get on my nervs..answer you god damn mutha fuckin PM allready..ive sent 2..its not a hard question ... christ at least just tell me to piss off instead of ignoring me.

grrr


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2012)

Where shod hoof lands aquaculture is temporary,
fly blown in crescent crust mud.
Small life lives to make mayfly old

Where dark grips in northmans winter,
lichen tenacity thumbs nose to permafrost.
Cold life to cling and coat the snow dressed rock

In shadow graded Fahrenheit ton or more,
dug in rasp of cooler sands,
lizard lives. Poison mouth. Straight gaze.

In a life more rutted than rutting the cut and drear
could make me envy those tiny lives.
Those mayfly concerns


----------



## METH LAB (Mar 29, 2012)

This more a song then a poem, kinda double post i just landed it on the health forum but this thread needs i lift..so imma give it one. my pain has made me write a kinda hipperty-hopperty type affair although onbiously when ya just reading it its hard to know the pace and whats rhyming with what.. but i did my best, its called 'solo' and is about the breakdown im having now.

Im kinda.. i just feel ike putting something down..imma call it..solo..yea

*SOLO*
..........
Im going solo... coz im feeling so low...

im having a breakdown emergancy like what happans 'bout twice a year, and for the last 7 of them years all ive got from them is tears, i ask repeatidly for an emrgancy plan when this happans.. but i never get one coz im so pathetic they keep telling me to do it myself, no meds mutha fucka when ya trippin out in ya bed from a psychosis in ya head.. they actually expect me to put up with that? what the hell is that? they let me have seizures to.. seizures withdrawin off them things that be blue, when i use when im blue, i gotta brain dead drug worker thinkin she tellin me what to do when its 100 fuckin % obvious that she aint gotta clue, a had a former CPN alcohol worker.. honestly i say this in jest but that guy i could murder.. he would come round have a cup a tea..talk about every damn thing except me!! he like 'yea its a nice day, and god damn did you see that programme last night and god dam i been on the net this morning' // "erm, excuse me mr. mental health trained alcohol worker this is supposed to be about me not you, im the one with the problem you aint even asked me how im doing yet and you allready been here 15mins and i can tell your lookin to up and leave, coz you just checked ya watch and rolled up ya sleeve"

then that prick loses the plot.. and for that witnesses i got, coz when i did complain the team leader came round at the same time as an appointment with this bull shit alcohol worker that i could murder, had to say it again coz my heads like a cheeseburger, dead meat and coverd in blood.. now i finally summun up the strengh to complain about the treatment..alcohol worker screams and shouts, "i dont gotta listen to this shit" err yes you do prick coz you just went nuts in front of the team leader of the drugs team who is now lookin at you with a "wtf" kinda stare.. so now this alcohol worker sits back down in the chair.. realsing that he just blew his nut off infront of somebody he forgot was even there..me and the team leader continue to asses the situation and he just sits there on the end of the chair.. lookin like a total prick with an 'oh shit' look on his face once he realised what he done.. man this aint no fun.. i DO try but i cant do it myself, i need some help i been askin for help since january, more appointments more drug tests..i wanted them, keep me in check but right now i got nobody..cept for my chemical freinds them things that bend you mood in the direction of something that at first feels like its never gonna end and what choice have i got? they wont prescribe me squat, so i guess its just another yes to the fact that i gotta go an do this on my own which is impossible coz it makes me..solo, coz im so low and fuckin angry like a wanna chop my cock off just to hurt mysel.. drink vodka coz i know it fuckin hurts myself.. and when your left with no help and ya just got yaself..well thats when ya..

going solo... coz im feeling so low.. only if they could know though... the fact that im fuckin feeling so low..its all abit oh no.

suicidal thoughts are rappin about my brain like whats the best way to do it..OD's dont work maybe if i jump off a bridge or a crane, or maybe just throw myself infront of a train.. how anybody is soupposed to take resobonsibilty when all they wanna do is die or get high i'll never know.. here's my counter flow ya bitch ass psyche imma complain with all my energy and might, imma complain till they cryin in there bed at night.. and maybe then i complain some more these fuckin witches ridiculas coky prick ass hole blokes givin "yea i been into the speed thing it was all like yea at one point i couldant get outta bed for work without a wrap" outta bed?? you fuckin sleping? if you are fuckin sleepin then you aint speedin, your 2 year little exploration _then_ does nothing but make me wanna tazer _them_.

so i get this new nurse, a glimer of hope she got some experiance so i made the first appointment..thats right peep's _me_, i dont just sit around all day waiting for the help i actually ask.._repeatedly_.. so i managed to get one appointment and she all like "yea this is great i can tell you actually want the help we can make up a new care plan with you having your say just as much as mine, thats fine"..that day it seems was a good day i left feeling like finally i met a worker who gets it, aint gonna grass me up like the brain dead idiots who think there is only 3 benzo's in existance, always gotta tell them how its spelt, tell them what its all about, this one does this, that one does that, do you mind if i call you a bitch and a twat? coz frankly love you supposed to allready know all that..and this is the kinda crap that just makes me feel like i need to hurt myself with a smack to my own face with my own fist..black eyes and mist.. im on the twist so might aswell get twisted one things for sure they aint got me llisted..as someone who needs better help and thats why this rant is goin....solo

solo... coz im feeling so low... oh and only if they could know though... god damn im feeling so low.. so im going solo.. and imma have to self medicate till this breakdown hits the rock bottom no further down to go, this could have all been prevented though.. but no.

im going solo.. coz im feeling so low.. yea its just so low.. they way i get passed around for prick to prick that dont know dick about me and the reasons why i use my shit.

im done for now coz that knackerd me wow. not bad for not being on speed must say

(it does actually rhyme but you gotta sorta make allowences for my shite dyslexic grammer and spelling, and the pace of the beat in my head you might not pick up on)

peace


----------



## METH LAB (Mar 29, 2012)

god dammit where's the f*ckin feedback peep's.. tell me my songs crap, say something, anything! bump this thread get involved its a reasonable outlet

at least say something..


----------



## maya (Mar 30, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> god dammit where's the f*ckin feedback peep's.. tell me my songs crap, say something, anything! bump this thread get involved its a reasonable outlet
> 
> at least say something..


Aw- You're amazing man, don't worry- !  People don't always read everything here right away, there's so many conversations and threads and voices going on at the same time that people have got their blinkers on and can't possibly digest everything- and sometimes you stumble upon a thread long after the post date, odd little timeloops going on:

I know it can sometimes feel very lonely if noone respond, especially if you've just poured out from your innermost soul something that feels very emotional or important or urgent to you- just remember that randomness/the paths of chance sometimes work in strange ways and it might just be that noone have seen your post just yet, or may not be in the mood to reply just then, or they focus on other voices/other stuff for some other, random reason not connected to you... I'm sure everyone's impressed by your flow and poetic ability, even when people doesn't reply that doesn't mean they don't like you! Hope to read more of your work, keep it coming comrade  x

(EDIT: hope you are OK, btw.)


----------



## METH LAB (Apr 1, 2012)

Just a quicky..imma call it ... hmm, i think i'll call it 'state of hate'

*STATE OF HATE*

peace peep's your my favorate mob, can i give you a nod? and maybe a thumbs up? coz im stun struck, struck by lightening in my drop top sun truck.. im deffinataly feeling a little spun drunk..im a useless punk to but i aint the type to bend or budge, i'll do anything you tell me just gimme the nudge, but i aint in the wrong here, try to understand that what she did to me via PM wassant something you do if your a decent human being..a decent human being like you <snip> most deffinatly but i dunno when or where this breakdowns gonna end.. so im rhyming for my soul coz every time i make it work i feel like a scored a goal.. trees' up bees' down when there stings up..im just making this up as i go along, maybe one day i'll get all my songs get 'em published become a millionare.. and have no grey hair.. but at the moment i cant see that 'appnin coz nobody comments on my shit anywhere.. i bet they probably nicking it i'll here it on the radio and be like "damn thats mine! thats my rhyme!" lol i could only wish to be that talanted, but for now i gotta balance it.. not sure how coz my heads unbalanced shit.. i dunno where to stop coz i dunno where im going but im not.. gonna let this small % of haters get to me and then get away freely..the world needs to see what <snip> did to me.. only i cant on here but like a whisper in ya ear i sent the convo to some people long 'go..and they said she out of order so it aint just me being a dick for the sake of it.. <snip> took my problems and used them against me.. would you stand for that? let them get away with that? i guess sometimes you just gotta let go.. but damn i just put out a hot flow.. always on the go..always get plenty of steam to say what i mean when i mean it..and yea that means i can be a little mean sometimes when you read it.. imma finish right here and end it, dont wanna milk it or over spend it.
.......................

(had to snip that abit due to certain reasons i cant go into)

peace!


----------



## METH LAB (Apr 1, 2012)

oh cmon man, this is the master plan, lets all change our name to stan and go out with a bang..like a firework that didnt work untill you got to close to it and suddently went beserk..and fired off str8 into ya face..so now you got half a face a burnt shoe lace and agonsing pain which no amount of pain killer they give you at the hospital would be able to manage and sustain.. least its sunny and not rain..i feel like i wanna complain, goz im fuckin angry and the reason im so angry is coz its easier to be angry then it is to be in nervous pain, a nervous wreck of anxiety and fear..200mg's of diazepam dont dent the paint unles they washed down with methadone and beer.. keep it comming i might try and get into drumming..get my own drum kit to hit with the drum sticks, and when the neighbours complain do it louder coz they a pair a pricks.. lets have a chorus or something nobody fuckin reads me anyway im either 100% crap or 100% deadly..now lets see what i can do or be, like i need to take a fuckin pee so until i get back for verse two, here's that chorus i was thinkin at lookin at..just for you​​Im insane im outta my brain im loaded on drugs full blown re-lapse with a full blown breakdown.. this aint a chorus it aint even a song.. i hope it rhymes though coz thats me thong.. i mean my thing god dammit i'll dress up in ladys cloths hit the c.meth and multiple orgasm my way to a heart attack and easy death.. and god damn that meth dont half give you some seriously fucked up bad fuckin breath.​​im on a roll..that means im snowballing into a bad place.. a place that ive been b4 and seen b4, never wanted it to come knocking back on my door.. but it has and im mad that i let myself get into this.. fuckin unbelivable but i aint usin for fun im using so i aint arming myself with knives and stun guns.. got that thai pepper spray and used in on my self.. FUCK ME that was unpleansant.. i mean its reall really really reallly really fuckin horrible sstuff feel like ya dying like enoughs enough.. self harm is a symptom of my breakdown alarm i got a new addiction goes by the name oh shit bollox and bitch son..nah that aint it but thats what its gonna do..what does gamm-hydroxy-butelate do for you? for me its the bomb man.. makes me feel american yea that shits the bomb man and im trippin balls, hi.. my names meth lab what the fucks yours? oh shit.. PC-59 and ya in plain cloths, could i please re-wind time so i dont have to do the strip search and the house search, cut me some slack mr.officer(s) coz its a victimless crime this time.. the only victim is me.. unless you wanna have a go at testing my poetry.. ide welcome it but aint gonna happen coz no fucker comments coz no fucker cares.. sorry about the fuckin swears, i just hat a fit at the top of my stairs tumbled down smashed my head on the concrete tiles coz we stil aint got around to sort that area with new carpet, blood everywher i come round and its like ahhh shit.​​I was joking bout the fit but i aint in a fit state to tell you what im doin, dont even know it myself..strangle myself with a cable till a fuckin pass out.. imma leave it there for now coz i got plans of alcohol intoxication, chopped up lines of geeb on my plate son..a shit load of debt on another plate, i owe over 300 quid for people im scoring from on tick..they gonna come beat me the fuck up.. or at least try to whilst i start this chainsaw up..​​ahhh i dunno​​peace cease increase til i die like soldiers in the middle east, get my goin i can be a beast, tap dance all over this non-existant beat.. i dont probably make no sense to you coz im putting it down but without the BPM then it might be a struggle to understand then.. i cant MC but please feel free if you are one, to pay my 50 grand to use my lyrics.. we could probably come to a comprimise im open to 40 grand..what you mean im only worth £50? damn now im back inside for life tellin me my shit aint the shit.. i gotta admit i was offended by it.​​everything is said in jest so dont worry bout nothing.. dont worry about me, look after your own damn selves coz im beyond help.. bull shit i spout..till my dying day i'll be inducng my moods at the chemical leval..now turn up the bass whilst lessen the treble, whilst i drop base an begin to go mental.​​just cant go anymore for now imma smoke me a cigerate.​​peace! (apologies for shite grammer) (copyright 'Meth Lab' sunday 1st april 2012)​​


----------



## METH LAB (Apr 1, 2012)

e2a: i copy/pasted that from the DF but for some blooy reason its leaning towards the right of the screen? cant seem to fix it?

beats me

peace


----------



## freshnero (Apr 1, 2012)

Could you record them so we could get the flow better


----------



## METH LAB (Apr 1, 2012)

freshnero said:


> Could you record them so we could get the flow better


 
i cant MC and im scared of the sound of my own voice..so nah not really

anyway MC is rap init.. i do make my poems with a rap/hip-hop influcance..but they still only poems really.. well..i dunno ive done songs..i just like rhyming i dont even give a fuck what im on about i just like sticking them words together

peace


----------



## METH LAB (Apr 3, 2012)

@ the lot of you.

Im a poet and i just fuckin found out that i know it..so imma go str8 fo it

*BI-POLAR MADNESS*

..........................................
you fuckin freaks that try to *e*at me off a my *s*eat compl-etaly..better liston *now*, im so fuckin angry i could murder a *cow* and use the beef to cut beef with you *pow*! listen up here i am allready *n*ow.. *r*eady and *s*teady, still got a breakdown on my *p*late, but im not gonna let my *h*ate consume *me*..imma use it to consume everyone that ever tried to consume *me*.. i bet ya thinking im off my *h*ead? guess again bitch just scripted *m*eds one moggie and a *blue*.. cloud let me ask, how about *you?* you fuckin smokin *c*rack? i'll rip me fuckin teeth out with pliers b4 *i do that*.. let it *g*o you wouldant even understand my *f*low.. im so cold right now and got more anger in the gas *t*ank.. gonna bash myself over the head with a 2 by 4 nailed *p*lank.. i got it *nailed* im outta *jail*, you haters cant even touch me, you will NEVER be able to *bust* *me*..the poetic *j*unky.. well ide rather be a junky than a *slut* who takes it up the *but*.. and ide rather be a junky that *tries* instead of sitting here with *denial and lies..* yes i DO have a drug problem and YES IT IS fuckin serious.. but im dead serious when i *say*.. i putting these songs away *every fuckin day*.. need to express *myself*.. i was born in cardiff thats wales to the *south*.. now im out *west* and maybe this re-lapse and my anger has put me at my *best*.. i dunno but imma keep goin till i litterally cant type a damn key on a *k*eybored.. god damn im *bored*.. the pen and these keys can be stronger than a *sword*.

and if i fail in 4 weeks which might be likely.. i aint gonna stop fighting these fuckin demons bout to see the real one.. im the fuckin demon Mr. demon, and youve had me by my nuts all my *life*.. so to you drugs imma take my *knife*..fuckin kill you.. every relapse and breakdown i swear to fuckin god i'll get right back up off the *ground*.. ive *found* something thats so fuckin *easy *belive *me*_!_ all i needed to do was to belive in myself.. i struggle there but it starts *today* and there aint no *way* im giving in *again*.. i WILL fall on my face *again*..on the floor *agian*..took to much *again*.. but nothings gonna kill me or it would have allready been *done*..ya listining? tap dance to the beat of my *drum*.

I AM NO LONGER SCARED! Clouds fuckin WASTE of *t*ime has made me make my *m*ind imma do it just to prove that i can and he cant.. so thank you cloud, really, your pussy footin around has giving me so much anger and *h*ate and the *s*tate im in imma try my fuckin damn hardest to get cleand up and *for the win*..every time im down i'll get back up.. untill i dont go *down no more*.. im tellin *y'*all..this is my *d*estin*y* and it will *be*, *me*, you *see*, im not hoping to make *TV*

But imma get the hell out this house im writing i cant belive this *s*hit..im fuckin dyslexic and i still go for *it*, right now im gunnnin and comming str8 to your front *door*..lyrical *metaphore*. Just remember that when i say im gonna kill 'em its said in *jest*, just words to show that i can be the *best*..or at least the best i can be.. no more excuses, i love usin i fuckin love it.. but .. i know the facts i got 4 damn monkeys on my back, they all want feedin so imma feed 'em.. with poison, i aint expecting to get clean over night or *6 months*, but i am no longer worried about useless *punks* throwin gold *away* ..has made me so mu-va fuckin *an-grey*.. dammit

big love to the larger % of people that try and help me..imma help you back by defeating these bull shit addictions..imma do it for you coz i love you.. but there's a certain small % that like to test..my anger..they want me to lose the plot and eat *downers*, till a pass out and shit in my *trousers*

I am no longer scared now im up up and away.. i got more songs rhythems rhymes stocked away..

peace DF and to everyone thats ever tried to help me belive it when i say i DO read it and i DO take heed of it..i aint wasting my talants imma use em, i gotta express myself or die.. and you beter belive im gonna try.

peace!! (copyright 'Meth Lab' tuesday 3rd april, 2012)


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Apr 3, 2012)

Too self conscious to leave it up for long.


----------



## METH LAB (May 17, 2012)

like me, this thread needs a lift so im gonna stick this on..wrote it on the teatime thread on the DF about a hour ago, dossant have a name yet.
.........................................................
aint no poem gonna make her happy,
im fuckin useless i cant even roll baccy
litterally i need a rolling machine
all the poems and"i love yous" have allready been seen
her dream was for us to come out here and start a fresh life in the country
from the very first day it was looking abit bumpy

the wals are thin
there is no help
i was ready to quit..but by myself?

i couldant do i
so screw it
go at it like fuck and pretend one day you'll get through it
but i dont, and i wont, coz i know that i try
but i also know thats a huge fuckin lie

i have burnt her out whlst buring myself up to
gets to a point that yea we love eachother.. but its always an iffy mood
signs of gloom, sometimes i dont even wanna come home
to face a women thats ace but pretty much all alone

i feel like such a bastard for taking her for granted
do nothing for her and thats just for starters
if there's no soup starter then there aint no main course
drug induced insanity was how we got close

the erly yeas were great, better than great
at it 5 times a day from all that base that i ate
no other person on the planet would put up with what ive done
im a junky, im ill, we skint, got bills, bills dont get paid im in debt from tick made
moneys all gone the fuckin day i get paid

she doesant derserve this lump of shite that is me, and over these key's they gettin wet from me tears, my fears surround me and hound me
i wish i was dead and think about it hourly

damn
...............................................


----------



## METH LAB (May 17, 2012)

theres no escaping
nowhere to hide
i bought the damn ticket
and went on my ride

but now this ride is ass backwards
like a homophobic prick repulsed and being a bastard
like an addict in denial siting at the sea watching the backwash
ground down teeth from never wanting to brush and floss

I wake up every day to the withdrawel that i made
a hell of my own making at the start i wassant afriad
of course i wasant afriad the idiot is me
the drugs are supposed to make you feel comfy

and when your in it, feels like its never gonna end
its all good its the fashion the fuckin trend
heres an idea, since us lads need to wave our cocks
lets have a drinkin competition and see who's first to drop
lets get on the crank and see who's head is first to pop
lets see how many "lets see's'' i can get away with here for me

i think im all out
yea without much doubt
whats round the corner,
its either my mum a cop or a hard bastard brawler

and thats when im outside
when im at home
my mums on the phone the cops are outside
they drive by thank fuck for that cuz if she knew what i still do she would scream out with tears and cries

lets take alook at them eyes says Mr.officer
they look a little pinned to me says Mr. officer
you got anythng on you son? anything you hide?
nah man im legit i says "like fuck" was the replies
not said but written all over his face
finally does everything he can legally do for no bloody reason
i must look like a crim or maybe its just open season.

cheif inspecter wank-a-lot speaking to his team
"today we gonna fuck up the lives of some drug addicts coz thats what we do, if you cant find the big fish the small fish will do"

declaring war on me and those of like mind,
just for choosing to change the state of our own mind
"im gonna search you if you dont mind"
nah man, you gonna search me anyway coz i deffinataly mind
i wonder how long i can keep going with mind
maybe i'll go to the local mind and ask them whats on there mind
mind you, i not welcome at my local mind..drugs and alchol wont do
just a junky in there eyes.

ears tears homophobic queers
they scared of there own damn selfs coz they know it wont sit well with there peers
must be hard, god back in skool if you was even remotaly abit geeky
they have you down as gay and as an insult..ide wager it still goes on today,
if you aint popular you must certinly be gay 

stigmas here and stigmas there
and stigmas making me pull out my fuckin hair
"no you cant have a bus pass your not physically ill, your mental health claims we think are bull"

dont live out west wales if you ill in the head
the wont belive a damn word of what your say or what allready been said
dead dread, bring my some jungle drum'n bass,
lets smoke crystal and dance like fuck to breaks and beats of god knows how many BPM
they allready fast at the original leval, but still pitch 'em up like 10 times that original leval
24 hours pass and its tinnitus and treble, bass interferiing with your heart rhythem bouncing round like a fuckin pebble, is it bass from the speakers or base from the bomb, all i know is last night i felt great but today everythings gone wrong

no words..no jokes..no heards..no fat blokes
its bad to be an addict as jeremy kyle would say
something like "scum bag lowest of the low why dont you sort out your shit eh?"
but if its a fatty its all 'there there', we fix you up nice round of appluse for this gentleman there ok?

is he really that stupid to possibly think,
that a food addicted obbesse peep is also an addict?

he really is that stupid and i dont know why
i cant stop writing now but im going to so for now..bye bye!
...............................................................................

peace out whisltle crew, sounds that know what to do ect...


----------



## METH LAB (May 17, 2012)

fuckin hell i had to edit the shit outta that like 10 times over...fuckin dyslexia


----------



## chazegee (May 17, 2012)

Good stuff mef. Bleak but good.


----------



## 8115 (May 17, 2012)

Here's a poem I wrote with my fridge magnets today.

Stop watch
monkey juice
fashion chocolate
purple suit

always diamond
frantic smell
summer honey
language boil

heading after
sleep is will
gorgeous music
milk rocks drool


----------



## 8115 (May 19, 2012)

I wrote another one earlier

Aliums

Walk around you slag
I'm not as strong as I used to be.
If we want them to tap dance they will tap dance


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 19, 2012)

Competition and art are best left well apart. <--- not a pome

And there's a "post your poetry" thread already /pogo


----------



## 8115 (May 19, 2012)

S☼I said:


> Competition and art are best left well apart. <--- not a pome
> 
> And there's a "post your poetry" thread already /pogo


 
Never saw it, sorry.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 19, 2012)

Never mind. Good to get people posting stuff they've written. Just sticks in my craw a bit the concept of any art form being oneupmanship - I'm sure you didn't mean it like that

I'm a bit drunk sorrty . I'll find somewthing to post myself in a mintue


----------



## biggus dickus (May 19, 2012)

I could look at my girlfriends stomach all day
It's expressive like her character.
It expands and contracts
Depending on her mood

The way her belly button folds
The shape
Inscrutable and imperfect
Like time

And like time
If there is a god then all I can think
Is that God must have put these things on the earth for me
since I'm the only one who sees them

But I don't think there is a God
I think that
Things just are

She has a nice arse as well

edit : written using the charles bukowski method of waking up still pissed....


----------



## chazegee (May 19, 2012)

get off the misery-go-round
there's a 100 granite niples poking through the grass
just cos I'm friendly, doesn't mean I'm nice.

16 chinook helicopters? Piss off.
you wouldn't screw me even If I had a robot leg.
looks like a white door on a black car.

Le Francais, all they want to do is bang whores and have lunch
Fair enough.
Licked me like a stamp in Cuba.
Hits the brown note on a Tuba

The illusion of freedom, is the only think worth f f f f fighting for.

Going down to Marsaille
Want my cock to smell of boulibaisse
what is this shit?

All I miss is your addled groan
I should have tied you to a tree
and left you there.

sleeping on the diagonal
do my dirt in the great outdoors
tear my wishbone
pick your teeth

the illusion of fff f freedom, is the only thing worth dying for

alrigh ya bass? who's got the oil?
who got the salmon
who got the balls
in and out like an exterminator

Dropped in like a grand piano
they sell K's
I'll suck your marrow 
ploughing all your tightest farrows.

The illusion, of ff re dom, si the only th th thing worth typing for


----------



## biggus dickus (May 19, 2012)

haha. we should do a terrible drunk freestyle collab

'my music makes you cut off your ears like reservoir dogs
these aren't the motherfucking droids you're looking for
and if your government don't release Julian Assange
I'll send another tidal wave to Japan. Twice as bad!


----------



## biggus dickus (May 19, 2012)

nigga you got guns?
I got the runs


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 19, 2012)

Walking the seawall
I notice the wind
Licking undulant patterns in the hillside grass.

Beach volley: one warm day enough
To lure young Christian office clerks
To imagine a net, and text while sitting
On logs arranged, wagon-train style.

The Turkish family walks to me
Moving with a careening gait;
Not touching yet still with a richochet:
Two steps forward, one to the side.

The camera I bring level to hip,
Burgundy-inspired art to be hatched;
Well pleased with the shutter's catch and release:
Grandma wipes her allergic nose.


----------



## METH LAB (May 21, 2012)

FOR THE LOVE
.......................

I told this girl one day i would pay her back,
put it down on paper or a tape and play it back,
but i dont know how the hell to say it its a trying fact
im going to fight some demons and they scary and they smokin crack

there has never been a time or day
if i was in my right mind at least to say
thank you to this women who is always fuckin there
everytime i hit the deck its her that picks me up right there

thats a partner for life
a partner that did everything she thought was right
i asked for more and more
and by god damn rights she should have kicked me out that fuckin door
i have no fight in me most days and damn im fuckin bored,
wasted out no happy chems in my brain, they all been replaced with shit thats made me borderline insane

It was HER that i woke up to when i took those overdose
it was HER that did for me what i couldant deal with regarding my folks
It was HER that ran back and forth to get me what i want, and all i give in retern is a half assed thank you and fuck off!

she risked her neck for me, scored from scum of death for me
always tryin to figure out the best for me
and i repay by not even bothering to try, and pissed off she's upset with me and im wondering fuckin why
of course she's upset with me, every bit of love and help she 'shown' i was just spitting it back in her face like no bitch its you i 'own!' you hearin me 

women? i ask! you do!..thats how it works having no fuckin idea of how much of a cunt i am and that she deffinataly does not deserve, everytime i knew i just get bombed to pretend that i havant got no clue of the hell ive put us through..and i continue to do at the first sign of reality comming through

A poly-drug window of missed-oppertuitys fires and flares, a sack of 4 differant chemicals to escape, lady bitch amphetamine at the top of my chemical love afaires

Almost did the unthinkable, i can handle being a junky an addict, and maybe not so bright whilst im at it
but when the chips were down from a hell that i made for myself my own habit
the words "no more alcohol your still pissed from yesterday" MONEY NOW BITCH I DEMEND IT!

without a doubt the lowest any man can ever go, is to threten a women that loves you a fisted blow,
that threat was made, i punch the wall and grab a blade, cut myself to see if my blood is worth a trade 
its like from hell that i came to drive her insane im in a sate of suicidle ideation, does anyone wanna swap a bag of smack for a brandnew playstation? 

I dont remember it to well just little bits, morphine withdrawel got me turning inside out, clonazepam diazepam and vodka to try and knock me the fuck out,
only it wernt me that got knocked out it was two people from the shop,i was tryin to nick 9% beer and not getting off. 

This time im waking up to cops and cuffs, i black out again wake up in a cell thinking what the fuck?
Im in prison now scared and nowhere to run, how the hell did i let this happen what have i done

i realise with all that spare time and an alloted 15mins exercise
that the road that got me here was to say the least fuckin stupid no hint of wise

I beg for help, mum come bail me out, dont work like that though i await my fate on remand
at the start of that morphine binge this aint what i had planned

i talk like i dont give a fuck, but in prison im scared and im tame, easy meet for being hussled and i gotta seriously up my fuckin game
coz there aint many people that put up with what she put up with
and there aint many people that hate the life that ive been stuck with
but for christ sake i need to give her something back, i dunno how to do it all i know is that,
theres tryng and lieing, and there's tryng and trying, sometimes ya doin both and its not easy flyin
i have no defense except i got a head full of mess, normal is one thing i aint even when im at my fuckin best

But there's only some people that can kick a 10 year amphet habit,
once they been a few years sniffin it up and all bang at it,
and then i meet tina, the fuckin queena, kit givin my powers and lazer beames im on fire yes please Mr. dealer

and the downers and liquor, that fucked me up quicker
im waking up in a hospital.. once again they sayin its my liver

I did everything in my power to take stock and learn some things
from a place i had to go to, to stay out of certain rings, certian circles in a building,
a bulding full of pricks,
pricks that walk around like thinking assualt is fuckin fine like, hip-hop and triks
to be honest those people shouldbe forced to cut off there own dicks

And i'll tell ya, i aint ever been so scared since the acid
they let me off by the hair of my nuts, the skin of my teeth
a lesson of a lifetime.. it was only 4 weeks
but i was sinking, got worse with every day,
and to how the hell i got out 'thank you' doesant quite cut it but its all i can say
this has taken me what feels like half a fuckin day, this ones for you s14n thank you i love you all the way

i dont know what the futer holds and if these plans will work
ive spent my entire life with a mind thats quite bezerk
i just wanna be able to deliver that fuckin vow
you will never be alone s14n i swear it you got me now

i'll look after you and out for you aslong as your alive, you wll never be alone i will always be at your side
there may be a time that for reasons we cant control, might lead to us not being an 'in love' couple we spoke about it allready though

but here me when i say it coz i mean it damn girl best belive it you will always have a peice of me and half of my heart, i aint ever gonna leave you alone in the dark

if i could go on i would, but my energys waving i need a smoke and a red bush, i hope though that you all understood what i was saying, maybe tommorow i do another one coz there's words in my head, for now gotta put this one to bed, coz im fuckin knackerd but with these words i will continue... slowly day at a time, this shit is for me but your welcome thats fine, gotta figure out how to use these words in my head... to maybe help me rise from the dead.

peace!
..............


----------



## METH LAB (May 21, 2012)

S☼I said:


> Competition and art are best left well apart. <--- not a pome
> 
> And there's a "post your poetry" thread already /pogo


 
im not with you.. you sayin my thread aint good enough for somebody to post on?

everybodys welcome any style is welcome, keep 'em comming peep's


----------



## METH LAB (May 24, 2012)

god dammit!


----------



## seeformiles (May 24, 2012)

*Bus Drivers*

All Bus drivers wave to each other
Whether they know each other or not
No matter the colour, no matter the hue
Of the bus (be it red white or blue)
Brother and Sisterhood shines right through
As they tip each other the wink and the nod
Praying in silence to the bus driver god
That the next bus stop (just out of range)
Has well behaved passengers with just the right change.


----------



## chazegee (May 24, 2012)

And not this guy.


----------



## Lock&Light (May 24, 2012)

seeformiles said:


> *Bus Drivers*
> 
> All Bus drivers wave to each other
> Whether they know each other or not
> ...


 
I quite like that, but you should get Mrs. Magpie to comment. She's Urban's poetry expert.


----------



## METH LAB (May 26, 2012)

keep it comming peeps  we could take this shit to new hights..the u-75ers i got lots a shit like and some of you are pretty good if not better but i will have to be the lead singer/rapper f the group  lol just messin i cant MC for fuck all.. i just write the shit.
............................

*To quote a sporting term, that IMO is quite relevant "The time when you think you're invincible is actually the time when you're most vunerabale (load of bull shit re-mix) (feat: Mr.Mathers)*
............................

ahh some peole like to challange and push me,
i dont mind coz there aint no fuckin way to shush me

we all know this one ffs

i get a clean shave, bathe, go to a rave,
die fom an overdose and dig myself up outta my grave
my middle finger wont go down how do i wave?
and this how i go about skooling workers on how to behave?

now follow me and do exactly what you see
get pissed take drugs all kinds mix 'em up and O-D
I got genitle warts and it hurst when i pee
drink 40 units aday and you'll be just like me

dont ya wanna be just like me? (80% emienem, 20% me)

......................
(this is all me)

hell no tap a keyboard slap a hoe
you got an uzi i got an arrow and a bo
i drop 'em both and pull my cock out just for show
one day 'll die and quite frankly be a legacy to levals ide never thought ide get to, ya know

lets face it i manage to not make friends in skool
and the freinds i did have from small skool made new ones and left me in the shit pool
so now im eiher by myself or hangin with the ones that no one wants to hang out with.. get spat at and calld a div for having a packed lucnh sandwhich

smoke weed, take pills, eat base, smoke crytstal,
jump behind the wheel out ya nut and show off ya pistol

dont ya wanna be just like me?

fuckin right, up drinking all night
the next day im huggin the toilet like always seems to be the way

fuck work i cant be fucked im crashing like a bastard
and yes it was coz i stayed up all night getting high and plasterd
a heartles bastard, god dammit saying god dammit all the time
coz if a say god dammit now then ive just made that last bit rhyme

so fuck the police unless they nice
some of 'em are but ya better think twice
twice as nice is quite nice but not as nice as thrice
lemme snif this line up, not sleep, get possesd by demons an seeing spiders size as mice
......................

oh go away i liked it 

from the hip!

peace!


----------



## METH LAB (May 30, 2012)

This one i dedicate to chris C its allready on the DF but it came off the top of my head to the rhythem of a busta-rhyme tune and i liked one line and slightly alterd it bu rest is mine.

I'll call it....'About Fuckin Time' since the peep its dedicated to been waiting alot of his life for being able to feel better (its only a very short effort but this thread once again needs a kick up the ass)
............................................

*About Fuckin Time*

Tell ya what​since i like you alot​well not that much but enough to try and manage a plot​i'll give ya a little poem i feel life to both of us has been alot of fuckin rot​​if you ever need any help dont bother me with it go bother somone else​and i am only joking when i say that coz your welcome to bother me more than someone else​​these words can hurt things, if you allow them to​and they can hurt things, and show you a thing or two​​but i dont wanna hurt you i wanna thank you for you are most deffenitaly safe​and when i say safe i mean safe as fuck and thats Newport slang for basically being great​im so fuckin glad you finaly got a med that suits your head and is legit and on the fuckin str8​im giving serious thought to askin about it coz ive read your posts for ages and it seems to have made you great​​these words cant hurt you, or show you a thing or two​coz i see youve found something, to stop you feeling blue.​........................................................................​​that little ickle number was for chris C off the top of my sweed although i did nick the rythem and one poxy line from a busta rhymes tune lol​​peace!​


----------



## Prince Bert (May 30, 2012)

CAN'T BE ARSED

You may think I'd read this thread
Peruse the comments posted in times past
But though there may be wisdom in much said
I just had a feed instead, and I can't be arsed

Not a poet in fact, just a simple lad
Made an effort to fit in with you
With arty types the city is already packed
I'm just sitting.
More a reporter than a poet, from my pad.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 2, 2012)

NO DONT DO IT!​​dont do what i do..unles you allready do.. in which case try not to do so much.. afterall we have a responsibility to these kidz and shit.. and also a responsibility to these trolls that just a little bit gettin on my wick abit so imma show 'em something with my keyboard and how words can sting abit​​if you gonna try to troll with me you better grab the cuffs​some pepper spray a hand gun and some seriously big nuts​coz i dont care if i die today so i sure as shit dont care about you​trolling me is something ide advise you not to do​​coz it makes me unhappy, and when im sad i can get a little mad​so unhappy, making me mad this could turn out bad​​so get the fuck right off my case​or i will have to take your face​and feed it to my dog right here​she chews on bricks and got no fear​and she hungry for troll blood​all you here is a nasty thud​thats the sound of a troll hiting the deck​when i just hit it in the tummy and put out a cigerrete on its neck​​...............................................​​copy right Meth Lab 2012, str8 frm the hip. DAMN im so ​​peace to the peacfull.​


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 5, 2012)

happy days? not really but thats where im at right now..im also on a million benzo's aday and 7 pints of methadone i swear some people claime to know about me and assume i go into my GP
and demand drugs and lie my ass off, and tbh its made me abit spikey
i must say coz they obviously cant fuckin read a fuckin word ive fuckin said or say
so why am i beating myself with the hammer over my head i dunno get used to it *g*oogle it hot *n*ews just got dark matter from space and im *abusing it*..fools, tools, peices of worse than shit get off my god damn shoes

ffs allready i cant handle yas anymore.

glitter:


> "Meth lab ignores his gp's and his workers and they know everything about him"


​ 
Translation: yada yada yada yada i aint gotta clue about ML im just tryin to start one
tryin to start him up since he comes out with so much good stuff
see what i mean? i drink gasolean and eat the lit match..or is it lit match and gasolean?
fucked if i know go ask the team
i been online what 20mins the whole juballie
and its allready just too fuckin much for me

coz you suck
yea thats right i said you suck
in fact i reckon you suck more than i cluck
dont try to pretend you know about me
you dont know shit and i would seriusly ask yaself why you have to doubt me?
You think my honesty isnt honest? ya wrong
piss me off some more i'll turn this from a paragraph to a song
and it wont take me long, coz on my fuckin writing homie i am deffinataly on!
but dont pretend that you know me and throw bull shit at me homie
coz it aint gonna work i just get all wound up bad mood and go fuckin berserk
and i'll end it now glitter stop being a jerk

FUCK! Ide say that might cause a rival but glitter i doubt could lay one line,
he/she too busy pretending he/she knows whats mine and in my mind
pissed me right off all this in less than one hour online.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 6, 2012)

BEER CAN NUMBER 3
...................................

can three​no it couldant be​that i have re-lapsed on the one thing sure to kill me​​in pain with tubes up in every hole in my body​should i make amends now and say im sorry​to all the people that ive slated and baited, frankly hated?​or shuld i go mug a grandmothers trolly coz i need some cash to get my lolly​​where's my trolly? im off my trolly​so this is porbably, about as good as i can do so sorry​only it aint coz i can do much better this is whats called a quckie​and when i say quicke i mean it came str8 from the hippie​not having to give it much thought it just comes out of course​and im gettin better every day i now have an anger remourse guilt trip bad feeling outlet of course ​my kindgdom for a 4 pack of coors​​what am i doing​im pissing myself off so god only knows how some of you my take it​ide wish ide had the balls to tell them to take it instead coz if ide done that i wouldant be acids dread and god damn attack sub​but i didnt i pussyed out like some sissy soft punk getting peer pressured up​so i took it.. a self for-fulling prophercy is when something you think might well happan happans​and to me it happened, it wouldant have happaned to bad but with acid it can get ya from little dab​a mind mental stab..after that i found booze and theres been no going back​​so dam sad deranged i piss off everyone that gets in my cage​i hate the way i sometimes fire off at the poeple that just want me better off​but im an angry man, so thats the plan stan​the angers gotta go somwhere dont it? otherwise your head just overloads with it​and that would put me back in prison for sure dont like coppers knocking at my door​so i'll spew it on here and if you dont like it tough shit i gues is the only way i can make it clear​​what your seeing right now is art..you all think its crap, shit half the shit i right is abit naff​but i got shit stored away, better at the shit every day, did i say that allready once today?​good i only need to say it two more times to make it thrice today, and when todays done im doomed to wake up to anotherone, just another one..followed by yep yes a fuckin 'nother one.​​​(try not to be so god damn sensitive, im just blowing off steam..with methamphetamine..only without the methampetamine..I just couldant resist the ryme know what i mean?)​​peace​​​


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 6, 2012)

THE HUMAN RACE HAVE FUCKIN LOST IT, NOT EVEN SURE THEY EVER GOT IT TO BEGIN WITH, ITS STUPID AND DAMN OFFENSIVE, IDE RATHER NOT BE A PART OF THIS COLLECTIVE
.........................................

imma be dead soon..for real even i agree with you all.. im kiling myself i hate this place this world and wanna shoot a shot of mace at its face for being so damn patheic.
we got some billons of people that suck the earth dry
we got some billions of people that are more nuts than I
we got some bilions of people that cant even agree
on how to stop the famine and lack of food degree

bunch of wankers all they interesed in is weapons and money
fuck the earth till they milk it for everything that its got
a part of that species I AM NOT!
Its embarasing to see them go at it
and have to agree that im the same on the same fuckin planet

humans = INSANE FREAKS!


its all about war and who got the bombest bomb of 'em all
there would be no famine if the heads used there heads at all
in a couple a decades this could be sorted, no diesise just food and meds
but the day that people start usin there heads...well i duno *shrug* i'll proably be long time dead
and poor mother earth will be hammerd to death and also dead, ask me if im human i'll just say no instead
coz these fuckin freaks cant even keep the world fed


----------



## Prince Bert (Jun 6, 2012)

Flowing from the soul

Not going to proof read this one
It's coming straight from me like soup from a bowl
You may feel its warmth inside you
If you do I have achieved my goal

Potato, and green beans, just like mum used to make
I never got the recipe before she passed. What a fuckin mistake
I wish you all well, here and yonder. I say a prayer for your health
I must say this poem was written on the fly, this one weren't off the shelf.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 7, 2012)

Prince Bert said:


> Flowing from the soul
> 
> Not going to proof read this one
> It's coming straight from me like soup from a bowl
> ...


 
thats good prince B  keep it comming?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 7, 2012)

ME AND MY BEAUTIFUL SHEEPDOG
..........................................

Since im here
and my sheepdoggys pushing her face up in between my hands and the keyboard
jealous of me when she dont get 110% attention, lol thats my doggy she my beautiful baby girl doggy, and ive seen her teeth break bricks in half honest!

For such a friendly soppy dog she got some teeth that could eat through any amount of beef, wont touch the sides, she eat the whole damn cow alive!

And they can hear her yea at night
when she goes out to take her last piss of the day
she also goes ballistic in her own way to state the fact that y'all better off stayin the fuck away

I say kill, she goes and commits murder
i say sit still, she goes and commits murder
if i say food she will actually do what i want
and then its back to hearding and murdering somewhat

something wrong with my dog for sure
she murders them b4 they even knock the door
she loves that pepper spray and allways askin the cops for more
but its never enough and she can never be cuffed
she cant even chill untill she's killed everone in the enitre street for meat
I blow a whistle to call her back, she comes back murdering everyone on the way and up for attack

my dog is a she dog but she ant no bitch
she will kill you and enjoy eating ya ribs
i tell no fibs, the most damn loyal of the lot is a dog that just wants to love you alot
in-between being a loving part of my family
I sometimes also have to tell her that im sorry
coz she also gets twitchy if she aint killed nobody,
3 days without human blood i start to get worried
that i'll be her next grub wounded and bloodied!

Im like girl, settle down ya dads smokin some brown and after that he gonna smoke some crack
and after that he gonna look himself in the mirror and call himself a twat
but you will lovely doggy of mine, get a nice walk round the back just lemme have this crystalised line
*snniifff* ah thats better fuck the crack and coke this crystal meths so much better

and now that i can do everything the least i can do, is go walkeys and put a string on your colla
aint even mind if its pissin it down with hail stones that make a crack head go AWOL, jump up and down cluckin like a chiken and holla!
trying to smoke up some fuckin water lol ive had that vibe myself aswell
especially with the whites
its like they got you searching every ittle bit of carpet twice
and twice again, and again, till ya head has fuckin droped and popped
like nothing left, cept twisted up in some room wondering what the fuck*, *how did this happen?
does it even matter all i know is there is something alot more loyal than a fuckin crystalised stone is
thats my dog she loves me regardless of how i treat her bad or not, she's the bizz damn right shiz my beutifull dog is so fuckin amazing
like i wanna express it but there aint no way of explaining
just how it is...uncondtional love

And no fuckin way not ever no chance not in any fuckin weather would i hurt that dog cuz
i love her so much wernt for her ide still be on an amphet buzz
she means the world to me like 10 times over, my beaufull pretty girl sheepdog i deffinataly owe ya
i try to give you enough of my time enough fusses yea i love you your mine
lets go walkeys, but can we try this time to not have you kill everyone you see this time (lol)

she eats my hair..like litterally eats it!
when im shaving myself to number 2 she eats my hair
i have wonderd is there something in there?
that gets her off her head? she laps up every last thread
coz its only on those days that she's had hair, that she doesant wanna murder the entire damn square!

(obviously im joking, my dog has a mean ass bark but never bitten anyone, except me lol)

peace!


----------



## Prince Bert (Jun 8, 2012)

Questioning the distress

Poetry. What is it? Who defines?
The pine tree pines, and the oak is broke
I'm taking notes like leaves from this bloke
He helps me out, but he looks after his, and I look after mine

It's all twisted inside, but I'm just society in one man
I'm all smiles on the outside, but hollow as a tin can
Thought going through change was a phase, but it's becoming my lifetime
I was programmed from the cradle, now I need help. Someone throw me a lifeline.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 8, 2012)

right hand in a cup
surfing instead of sewing
reduces tension


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 9, 2012)

Prince Bert your having ago fair pay to ya  most people aint interested lol

WHAT THE FUCKIN FUCK OF A FUCKIN BASTARD C*NTIN FUCK IS POETRY ALLREADY? (good name for a song re-mix/edit/dub etc lol)
.....................................................................................

poetry can be anything from just rhyming
although just one rhyme per line is basic not to taxin
its when you can kinda spin 'em around and get 2 rhymes in a sentance
thats when your able to make poetry in my opinion, or at least the ones that come out bestance
bestance aint even a word i couldant think of fuck all to rhyme with sentance
im not that good at it really but apart from taking drugs and drinkin its the only interest that has any fest-hunts

wht the fliyng pig of a fuck does fest-hunts mean?
fuck all as far as i can tell it made it rhyme so then it must be doing
someting at least
cant talk to the beast
the beast is commin to get me all i got is yeast
enough to make the beast deceaced?

Beats me man im hammerd right now and tryin to show
that writing poetry that doesant rhyme isnt really a friend of mine
i know some poets consider that you dont have to rhyme every line
and that i can agree with thats just fine

there's also some types that dont think you gotta rhyme at all
to be honest they just talk shit it makes no sense i guess the best way to call it is bollox and all and thats at best

you get some poets
they come on with there stuff not one fuckin word rhymes it completaly sucks
and they give it "your not looking deep enough" i guess my answer to that is it aint deep enough to go looking
just shallow as fuck not even worth cooking
not even worth bothering my head with those types
coz all there words amount to aload of fuckin shite

now i aint claming to be much good myself
but i can do it this is just rolling out, tuesdays the 12th
and you know what that means, i gotta do that damn benefit form b4 they take away my pitiful bit of wealth.

Im just like to put words together
my poetry style ive noticed get better
although sometimes when its words on a screen
you cant always express what you mean
what i mean by that is my style tends to kick back
influanced by abit of hip-hop and rap

Although i aint sayin really anyting much im just silly
except nobody on this thread has ever yet to beat me
seems like on every interest i take
soon comes as simple as baking a cake

look at the facts all my life i been batterd to hell and back on more than 20 occasions
i didnt go to skool much, im dyslexic as fuck, but i dont see anyone on this thread with enough patiance
I been told my attemts are shit
by peoples who's atempts are completaly non-existant!

fucked if i know what all that meant
im hammerd outta my tree and gonna get the last of the sunset

peace!


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 9, 2012)

im starting to wonder if anyone reads this thread at all lol, like im talking to myself all the time


----------



## Prince Bert (Jun 9, 2012)

Shitting in the woods

If you drop one in the woods and there's a splatter
if no man is there to hear it did it happen, does it matter?
Take pride in your log, it's a log among logs
Don't look for validation from the encircling wild dogs

That inside us is tranquillity not violence
Drop your log and don't seek an audience, there's peace in silence
It's about being true to yourself, this ain't all guns and pimpin G
If you looking for validation, that comes from within - you ain't gettin an ounce of sympathy.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 10, 2012)

Prince Bert said:


> Shitting in the woods
> 
> If you drop one in the woods and there's a splatter
> if no man is there to hear it did it happen, does it matter?
> ...


 
that was goooood maaan, you good. do a longer one?

i aint lookin for validation i just wanna know from people that can actually write if the stuff i do is any good.. it easy for somebody to say im shit when they cant do it themselves(not you m8, other people) i would be interested in what actual poets think.

peace


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 10, 2012)

maybe i make it stay on first page myself.
.................................................

RC vendors are fuckn pricks.

Im gonna say that again coz it sounds so right, maybe make it rhyme while this joint i light
RC vendors are fuckin pricks, they need to chew on some fuckin dynamite!
that will blow there head off as apposed to fuckin up somebodys life
coz thats what is happaning with all this RC SHITE!

money and addictive stims with no clue at all as to whats in 'em, them forgetting,
and dont gimme this bullshit about "you never know what your getting"
its true but ide bet on street gear being more likely to be what its supposed to be
instead of a meph dealer who cant deal meph no more trying to sell you everything and anything, promising to be the bomb the moon the sun and the sea
but since meph got the hammer its never what its fuckin supposed to be

they all fuckin drug dealers, drug dealers dont have much morals if they the type to sell major strong stimulants and halucinagens which we know nothing about..wake the fuck up! score real shit or just leave it.. youve tested enough!
These people dont care if they kill 10 people a night aslong as they get there hot wheels up! Driving expensive cars through the night and being rough

youve tested enough to know what the crack is
nothing ever gonna be like 99% meph,
if it was gonna it would have happaned allready,
they would sell you persil if it meant a few readies

unfortunatly they would also give you god knows what
thats a dealers plot, dont use the shit just sell it to make money
prohabition you fuckin drug dealers love it! 

its the lively hard-headed mean ass gangsta's
prison aint shit to them they like the rep and makes them gangsta's

PMA was a gangsta's idea "here's a couple grand go make a billion PMA pills kid"
The kid chemist witch for that kinda money might make a kid chemist be happy and blow his lid

thse people are NOT your freinds but they will be as freindly
if not more freindly than ya real freinds.. even ya besty

they know how to play we get warned to stay away from it but there's also a side that makes it cool

But ide fuckin hate to somebody go skitsy, or worse, by taking reaserch chemicals that aint even got any fuckin research!

peace


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 11, 2012)

DOSE OF THE DAY (will probably re-name at later date)
..........................

nah i cant have it
wont have it
aint gonna ever let it be
this thread is for the first page you see

coz its first and its fast
im fuckin ready to go quicker than a nuclear blast
take me to task, none of you ever do
i wonder why i guess rhyming shit is something you cant do 

well i fuckin can so i can stand up and be the only one on my thread to keep it bumped up spilling my heart with angst and dread
y'all couldant give a fuck if was dead
and neither could i so whilst i watch this pathetic world go by i guess i'll just have to try
maybe abit softer, im fuckin done with tryin harder it leads to bad things.. like a bag of amphetamines

fuck the world and the people that in it
no fuckin way i have i got time for those pricks
i aint even got enough time for me
its gettin on abit and i aint even had my tea

im practising the MC'ing lark
at the moment i aint to good to say the least
im fuckin useless but will get better with practise
then i'll just need some fuckin beat maker to make me a beat and loop it
so i can come along and scope it
up like a sniper with a _rifle_
you will hear this shit in audible mode, maybe over desert whilst ya eating ya _trifle_

till then im gonna keep my thread on page one
its obvius now that people here either cant write, or choose not to
fuck why choose not to, anything to loose? no there's not dude!

excpet for the fact that im on top and wont ever fuckin stop
thanx alot
for the damn near complete rejection of my thread,
imma write some in my laptap have super and go to bed.
..............................................................

fuckin... i dunno fuckin seriusly fuckin fucked off with fuckin this fuckin touretts fuckin thing its like fuckin fuck stop sayng fuck no bitch you fuckin flat outta fuckin luck on that one bitch fuckin fuckertys and fuckin fuck!

fucks sake like...its jus fuckin words with alot of fuckin swears and cusses..nghtmares you wake up to find yaself sayng noting but fuckin..like all day long repeat the word over till its all gone, a sponserd fuckin fuck word-athon fuck it im fuckin gone till the morrow, carry on and wallow

peace!!


----------



## petee (Jun 12, 2012)

not one of mine, but a favorite

Critical Can Opener
Richard Brautigan

There is something wrong
with this poem.
Can you find it?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 12, 2012)

i couldant find this damn theread probably on page 9 or whatever


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 12, 2012)

petee said:


> not one of mine, but a favorite
> 
> Critical Can Opener
> Richard Brautigan
> ...


 
it doesant exist??? theres nothing there.

just says critical can opener with some guys name underneath and then the words "there is something wrong with this poem, can you find it?"

well... no coz there aint shit all to find is there.???

if im missing something then elighten me please.

if not i guess its just some tripe attempt at some kinda weird odd modern art which involves not having to type/write any words or do anything really just give it a name and put your name to it and one poxy line that says "there is something wrong with this poem, can you find it?"
hell yea i can find it its right there being a non existant useless pathetic peice of shit.

or am i missing something??


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 12, 2012)

anyway i said ide do one aday my album comming out soon for sure im gonna get rich off this shit
...................

hit me in the face with a lyrical blow
i'll hit you in the nuts yea the belt below
ready to go
its just so fuckin easy
yea check out my flow
god dammit this wind is breezy, to easy
i'll have to let you know

hit me up with a 10month tubs worth of cream that gets used for external thrush
coz i gotta case of it and it keeps comming back coz when the symptoms are gone i just stop putting it on cant be fucked
so a couple weeks later its back again i wake up and damn! i once again have fuckin thrush
so i use some cream for a couple a days it goes aways and then i get lazy and dont finish the course im on,
in or wrong, 2 pills and a hit on that bong, what the fuck am i doing none of this makes sense its all spewing ridiculas bananas im tense

fuckerty fuckerty fuckerty fuckerty there is something wrong with this poem can you find it?
fuckerty fuckin right i can
coz i am that man
critical poetry and opening cans

what a fuckin prick to come out with such complete bull shit
thats made me angry i cant stand for it
heres a proper rhyme and soon you'll be hearing it
my actual voice to a beat you'll be hearing it rhyme
this is something i didnt know i could do so much fuckin wasted time

there is something wrong with me and you better belive imma use this talant i seem to have
use to the max coz its he only thing i can think of that dont involve necking a bunch of tabs

so if somebody knows some beat making software or makes beats themself
hit me up on a PM and i'll have a go
but im still very crap on the mic so need to practise damn right but my writing is flowing better than its ever known.

hit me back
join in or attack
i dont care just gimme something to do with my hair
erm, whoops i mean my free time not my hair i have number 2 short shave oh yea!
but to be honest ive been known in the past to prance about the house in female clothing and a wig for the hair yea!

Although seems that went hand in hand with the shit that i was taking too much of
i am no longer drag and when i was i was to paranoid to enjoy it like i should have of
nothing wrong with it though put that shit on yea go get them nails polished a bra and some high heels and blow!
but i aint got the balls to walk around wearing that so i keep my sexual deviance to my home
lol

ahhhh fuckin hell. the things i admit to not doing or sometimes worse than that the things i am doing but im not doing either but if your a beliver then you can best belive im doing both...or neither.

there is something wrong with this poem can you find it?
coz i fuckin cant apart from it not being much cop but i gotta alot better but thats in my stock.

(i said stock as in memory stick not stockings lol  )

back to the plot
there is something wrong with this poem can you find it?
I cant and im the one that rhymed it


----------



## petee (Jun 12, 2012)

Poetry #1
P. Mentula

Take that,
you rat.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 12, 2012)

petee said:


> Poetry #1
> P. Mentula
> 
> Take that,
> you rat.


 
thats it??

for real thats it??

that dont make you a poet, not at all not even close nowhere near.
fuck im dyslexic and pretty much 80%(probably more) of this thread is my shit and some of it aint bad for the stuff i put on the net. My real good stuff goes elswhere(memry stick)

take that you rat
try better than that
have a go at a flow
its fun! yu can start tommorow

or today if you like
but if thats all you can write
then the competitin it seems just aint there
i dont want to insult you but with that last line i think i was being fair

the hardest part of doing what im doing is having you lot know the rythem im doing it at
im not even sure poetry is the right word for what im doing im making songs kinda hip-hop rap
two long ass verses with some kinda chorus in the middle aint hard for me at all
this is the writing forum i guess people dont write though they more intrested in whats on TV and the football
..........................

i need to be directed in a direction that is an actual poetry/writing site where people actually contribute as apposed to talking about whats on the fuckin TV

peace


----------



## petee (Jun 13, 2012)

another one not my own.

Free Mumia!
O.J. did it,
and you know it.

- Amiri Baraka


----------



## sojourner (Jun 13, 2012)

I could give you a critique methlab but you won't like it one bit.

Actually - why don't you see if there are any open mic nights in your area?  You could go and trial it out there.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 14, 2012)

sojourner said:


> I could give you a critique methlab but you won't like it one bit.
> 
> Actually - why don't you see if there are any open mic nights in your area? You could go and trial it out there.


 
why wouldant i like it one bit? can you do better? show me?

i'll take negative critisism from somebody who can write..but not from somebody who cant.

i need more practise on the mic so i aint about to jump my social phobic ass on stage and make a prat of myself. But i got loads of meterial.


----------



## Celt (Jun 14, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> why wouldant i like it one bit? can you do better? show me?
> 
> i'll take negative critisism from somebody who can write..but not from somebody who cant.
> 
> i need more practise on the mic so i aint about to jump my social phobic ass on stage and make a prat of myself. But i got loads of meterial.


 

You don't have to be able to write, to know that you like or don't like something you read.

For me, it is all too aggressive, it might be better when performed.

If you put something on a forum like this, you can't then set who can and who can't criticise.

I can't sing, but I can hear singing and know if its ok or if its out of tune.

But I think its great that you enjoy writing it.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> why wouldant i like it one bit? can you do better? show me?
> 
> i'll take negative critisism from somebody who can write..but not from somebody who cant.
> 
> i need more practise on the mic so i aint about to jump my social phobic ass on stage and make a prat of myself. But i got loads of meterial.


I can show you stuff I've written yeh. Been published 8 times, won 3rd in a national competition, get invited to do performance guest spots regularly so yeh, I reckon I can write.

First though, I don't believe in negative crit, just constructive. The very fact that you have used the word 'negative' is an indicator of your potential reaction tbh. If you'd like an honest constructive crit of any of your work, pm it to me and I'll do one for you.

Open mic nights are exactly all about getting more practise. When I did my first one I trembled and shook and barely got through the first poem. But all open micers KNOW that that is how it feels, and that everyone shits themselves when they first get up, so the atmosphere in those places is incredibly supportive and friendly. I suggested open mic because the first thing that springs to mind about your stuff is that it is very much more stage than page.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2012)

Another thing - there are an awful lot of ex users/alcos on the poetry scene, a lot still using, and a lot with traumatic lives.  They write because it helps to get all the chaos out. And it is the absolute making of a lot of people.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 14, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Another thing - there are an awful lot of ex users/alcos on the poetry scene, a lot still using, and a lot with traumatic lives. They write because it helps to get all the chaos out. And it is the absolute making of a lot of people.


It's (often) the writing that matters, not the reception, ay.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> It's (often) the writing that matters, not the reception, ay.


Nice to marry them though quoady, although yes, initially it's the writing that really matters.  However, you do tend to find that if you write from the heart, then other people do identify with it, and if you get off on it, you automatically want to start improving on your stuff.

There's a guy who's just started doing the rounds round here and his first poems were all about his childhood sexual abuse, his smack habit, and doing time.  He had quite a few people, me included, in tears when he performed, and you can see him going from strength to strength with each performance.  He learns every single line meticulously, never takes his paper up with him, never stumbles.  It's a joy to see, although I hope he does eventually move beyond the survivor poetry onto other stuff.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 14, 2012)

ive pm'd soj but i still dont see her putting any poems up. *shrug*

NOT IN THE MOOD
........................

i aint really in the mood for it
but since i said to myself i would do it

this is the 'off the top of my head' poem for the day
this aint something ive practised its just comming out
we got a fuckin studant festival kicking off tonight and the police are out in force
i hate this bloody thing
so im glad that its raining
and hope the winds hit up to maximum gail force

once again i tell you i have no clue what i am doing but i do it anyway and it kinda works
the stuff i take my time over is a shed load better but i wont put them on due to paranoid querks

i actually think im better now
then i was on page one
but i guess i might be imagining things aswell

you aint a mutha fuckin poet
be damed if i dont stand up to a "i know it"
be god damed if i have to rely on saying god damed all the time
in order to make the last god damn line rhyme

ah god dammit i just did it again so now im gonna have a fuckin god damn cry
..........................................

that took less than 3 mins(and maybe another 2 and a half to sort the edit out)

peace


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 14, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Another thing - there are an awful lot of ex users/alcos on the poetry scene, a lot still using, and a lot with traumatic lives. They write because it helps to get all the chaos out. And it is the absolute making of a lot of people.


 
im noticing its a good outlet for anger and pain and misery which is why they all so fuckin negative. just coz a poem is aggressive dont mean its not any good though. art desant have to be all happy and fairys


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 14, 2012)

Celt said:


> You don't have to be able to write, to know that you like or don't like something you read.
> 
> For me, it is all too aggressive, it might be better when performed.
> 
> ...


 
they are aggressive coz like i was just telling soj in one post up im blowing off alot of steam with these..just coz they aggresive dont mean they crap.

and yea i reckon if you cant do it your less able to comment...everyone got an opinion they have that right but if they slate me for something they cant even do its not gonna bother me as much as being slated by someone who actually at least has a go.

i started this thread hoping people would join in..small amount have but most the time unless i bump it it just fizzles out to the back, so maybe they are all complete tosh but just coz you dont like aggresive rhyming dont mean it aint poetry. My style is negative and aggresive i do try to put a positive spin in it, bit of humer maybe but it dont seem to be working lol.

i dunno why soj wont put up one of hers whats the fuckin problem? you can claim to have 8 published...show me.

peace


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2012)

Err meth - I go home at 5 and don't usually go online at night so hold your fucking horses eh? Also, I tend to enter most of mine into competitions and send off to publishers, and there are strict rules about them being published anywhere else (even on here), so I could get myself disqualified if a judge sees it elsewhere. And then do myself out of fucking potential prize money!

I haven't looked at your pm yet, I will do shortly, but I wouldn't for one second claim that art is about fucking fairies you goon. Right, I'll put these up now but will take them down again later, for the reasons mentioned above.

....................

Took em down and pm'd


----------



## petee (Jun 15, 2012)

Autumn is icummin in
Lhude sing football!
Collins calls and fumbles fall
And see the Giants stall!
Sing: football!

Kickoff starteth after noon
And drinking after two
Halftime cometh, stomach pumpeth
Merrie sing football!

Football, football, we'll sing football
Ne swike uns naver nu.
Sing football, all, sing football!
Sing football, football, all!


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 15, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Err meth - I go home at 5 and don't usually go online at night so hold your fucking horses eh? Also, I tend to enter most of mine into competitions and send off to publishers, and there are strict rules about them being published anywhere else (even on here), so I could get myself disqualified if a judge sees it elsewhere. And then do myself out of fucking potential prize money!
> 
> I haven't looked at your pm yet, I will do shortly, but I wouldn't for one second claim that art is about fucking fairies you goon. Right, I'll put these up now but will take them down again later, for the reasons mentioned above.
> 
> ...


 
thats fine soj, but why not join in and put just one new one up on here? not related to any of ya published stuff? 

Is there any need to call me a goon?

anyways, your gonna help me get some stuff published coz you love me relly and wanna help me out coz i know your a diamond inside.

or you might just tell me to fuck right off lol

peace to the peacefull


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 19, 2012)

well im still waiting via pm for soj's critisisem but it dont seem to be 'appnin.

i gave her 5 to choose from one of 'em aint even that long but apparantly im pissing her off now coz im wondering were me critisisem is. Anyway this is a little freestylee for today.

*SUICIDE*

I just looked at a suicide site
I looked at it coz them thoughts are rife
I got no interest in this bull shit life
And i cant afford my addictions so im arguing with the wife

the last 7 times i tried just wuldant do
although i was told in no un-certain terms that it should have,
and could have,
killed at least 5 people, people just like you.

i cant be fucked and wont be fucked if anybody likes this shit or not
i was kinda interested but to be honest its all bollox i just type 'em aint no effort its not all i got
its as easy as pulling a trigger, i just start and dont fuckin stop
so im pulling that damn trigger again and having another shot
i'll write this bomb ass poem then go search suicide sites coz i just aint got
the fuckin energy or want to carry on this fuckin fasard(sp) of bull shit and rot

i usually ask the missis for spelling errors but at the moment speaking we aint not
the reason we aint speaking is coz imma fuckin retarded drug addicted alcoholic that canot stop

or when i have tried in the past failed every fuckin time
if i dont get to get wrecked every day
then I aint got not need to stay
I hate this fuckin place is all i gotta say
I cannot take the stress of life and its all bull shit and pain
So i got them thoughts of suicide runing round my brain... again.

and how im so lucky..lucky? waking up from a suicide attempt aint lucky its the complete opposoite of what the fuckin plan was
but they all like 'your so damn lucky' no im not im still fuckin alive!,
if i wanted to be alive, why the fuck would i have attempted suicide!!!!
.....................................................................................................................

i liked that..took 5mins.

and its probably aload of pap but i dont see much else goin on


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 20, 2012)

tbh i have got a short noval on memory stick but im not feeling very well. im feeling like i wanna die all the time so i think ide rather just sit back and bomb some urbans, so take this as a full blown attack im launching at 'em, just to clear the static out my alcoholic phantom


*I DONT FEEL VERY WELL.*
.................................

i get out of bed at 4am
nervous withdrawen, now what then?
2 san migeul and 2 carlsberg export
and as i neck them my stomache hurts like deaths door

im pissed up now and its 6am
ive eaten every benzo i can find but the missis hid them
im gonna go ballastic coz im skint and just been ripped
by some punk wanker from topix who i plan to go visit

only thing is i aint got a car, a bike and i aint fuckin walking
cant afford a train ride, free lift? now we fuckin talking!
only there aint no free lift and i aint fuckin walkin
so i'll just sit here and slowly kill myself with all this bollox that im talkin

its fuckin completaly obvious to me
 that i can rhyme so fuckin easy

i cant hardly see the fuckin screen
yet they comming out deadly, and pretty damn clean

maybe i could tick up some speed to get me out this fog
then you'll see a poem that would break the worded post like god!
"im sorry there are too many words this post is too long"
or whatever it fuckin says when you been bangin on too long

so much for bombing urbans imma go bomb myself
its been a while since ive felt this bad i just wanna check out
.........................................................................

thats fuckin magic that is..absolute gold. or im delusional as hell.(possible)


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 20, 2012)

*ATTACK STRIKE THUNDER BLACK VENGANCE ARRISE FROM THY HOLLO CELL*


soj ya boj
call it a call out
call it a bomb
call it a full blown attack at ya coz im gone!

gone baby gone
my heads got none left
ive lost my last breath
so im slamming you,
just to get some fuckin back from you.
oh i forgot...you cant can you?

call it whatever the fuck you want
would you like to change my style of font?
seems the only way to get anybodys attention round here
is to rip 'em to pieces with verbal diarriea(sp)

@everyone this could be fun
but i have allready won

im pissed and sedated
but when i hit these keys im elated!

*HIT ME BACK!*

(and try to remember its all art, b4 you gt ya knickers in a twist i know you like that)


----------



## sojourner (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> well im still waiting via pm for soj's critisisem but it dont seem to be 'appnin.
> 
> i gave her 5 to choose from one of 'em aint even that long but apparantly im pissing her off now coz im wondering were me critisisem is.


 


METH LAB said:


> so im slamming you,
> just to get some fuckin back from you.
> oh i forgot...you cant can you?


 
You know what? I spent all yesterday morning critiquing one of those poems for you. I put a lot of time, effort, and concentration into it, as a FAVOUR.

After having told you I was busy, and had other stuff to do, but did give you an idea of when they would be done, this is what I see on the public thread. You, behaving like a spoilt little cunt.

After you mithering the living FUCK out of me to do it, I've heard absolutely nothing back from you since yesterday lunchtime when I sent it to you. Not even one word of thanks, nothing.

Stuff it up your arse methlab, you are one ungrateful fuck.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

sojourner said:


> You know what? I spent all yesterday morning critiquing one of those poems for you. I put a lot of time, effort, and concentration into it, as a FAVOUR.
> 
> After having told you I was busy, and had other stuff to do, but did give you an idea of when they would be done, this is what I see on the public thread. You, behaving like a spoilt little cunt.
> 
> ...


 
i wernt online yesterday and you were the one that says you dont like me stuff..well i dont really think much of yours either and you wont even bother to put one on the thread anyway t try and 'compete' instead youve just taking it as a personal insult.

poetry battling is the same as rap battling..an artistic sport... the idea is to insult in a mannor that rhymes and works.

but you obviously dont seem to know that.

if you didnt wanna critisise you shouldant have bloody said you could.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

sojourner said:


> *I could give you a critique methlab but you won't like it one bit*.
> 
> Actually - why don't you see if there are any open mic nights in your area? You could go and trial it out there.


 
thats what you said.... instead of just throwing random insults why not try doing it in a poetic style? I insulted you..with rhymes, why not insult me back with a poem instead of cod shite?

ive read some of your stuff and i could give you a critique and you wouldant like it one bit either.

i reckon the best way is for you to respond in a poetic mannor, slaughter me via peotry.. you might win, you might not.. it might be stale mate.

the usual gig is three judges on a live set but im no good on the mic that i'll admit but personally i dont think you could attack me poeticaly or you would have done it by now..i guess you can proove me wrong on that but i cant see it 'appnin but if you do then fair play! i aint a sore looser if i lose thats fine..but you dont even bother to try.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> you wont even bother to put one on the thread anyway


She did.

She posted several.

I thought they were outstanding, fwiw. Likewise, the online / youtube performance of one of them (which I mischievously googled).

I wouldn't post on here, even were I currently inclined to write poetry.

I powerfully dislike the idea of 'competition.' I powerfully dislike the fact that there's no way of posting on this thread without you either insisting that people prove they can do 'better' (or else their opinion is worthless); and a really strong feeling that it's - basically - a pissing contest.

Which doesn't sit right with me, at all, wrt poetry. And its function. And its role in being expressive, and heard; and that being enough, instead of it being a 'competition' over who's best, and who's shit. Which... just... feels completely wrong. Or massively uncomfortable. IMO.

Like Soj said,


sojourner said:


> First though, I don't believe in negative crit, just constructive. The very fact that you have used the word 'negative' is an indicator of your potential reaction tbh. If you'd like an honest constructive crit of any of your work, pm it to me and I'll do one for you.


 
And fair play for that.

I think you know that you find it hard to... balance... this kinda thing, wrt attention, criticism, and praise.

And, tbh, I think that's why this - for me - feels like you're after a bit of a pissing competition. Or, at least, if it's a competition, you definitely want to win.

As Soj continued,



> Open mic nights are exactly all about getting more practise. When I did my first one I trembled and shook and barely got through the first poem. But all open micers KNOW that that is how it feels, and that everyone shits themselves when they first get up, so the atmosphere in those places is incredibly supportive and friendly. I suggested open mic because the first thing that springs to mind about your stuff is that it is very much more stage than page.


IMO that sounds like a really outstanding idea, Meth.

More stage than page; a good place to receive genuine, supportive, friendly critiques; and a good way to develop.

People who can't hear criticism, or who can't take it on board - from _everybody and anybody _regardless of whether or not they're 'better' than you - ain't gonna improve. Full stop.

If you're after 'negative' criticism, that's what you'll always hear; that isn't what it always is.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

they dont have to be better they just have to try. she puts 'em up and takes them right down again. i thought they were average but b4 i had time to compete she took 'em down..something to do with publishing and prize money.

a competition is a competition mrs.Q .. you dont have to like it, you cetianly aint tried doing any, i'll take critisisem(sp) from anybody that tries a stab at what this thread is about..its called "poetry competition?" thats the name of the thread.

if competition dont sit right with you i think youde find yaself quite alone..people all over the wrld love competing.

and i never said they had to be better i just said they had to have a go.. i aint gonna take critisisem from people who cant even do one fuckin paragraph, everyones a fuckin critic but most of 'em cant do fuck all else apart from be a critic and to those people no i dont really pay much attention to.



> feels like you're after a bit of a pissing competition. Or, at least, if it's a competition, you definitely want to win


 
Its actually a very popular artistic kinda sport, and of course people want to win the competition otherwise why compete? so far all ive had is people not writing any poems/verses/songs/anything at all you just slate me for askin for some competition.
.
so either write some lines or shut the fuck up


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, then.

Enjoy, ay, Meth.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> thats what you said.... instead of just throwing random insults why not try doing it in a poetic style? I insulted you..with rhymes, why not insult me back with a poem instead of cod shite?


 
Why did you need to insult her at all? Serious question. Did soj give you the impression she was open to being insulted... that insulting each other in rhyme was a game she wanted to play?

It sounds as if she is trying to do you a favour by critiquing your writing (and critiquing isn't the same as critisising) and you are responding by lashing out at her. You can't just go around insulting people and then justify it by saying they are free to insult you back in the same way.  Most people don't want to be insulted in the first place.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

it was only her i insulted

she claims t be a poet but wont even put one on the thread..only takes 5mins or so(for me) its a sport tar, a fuckin sport.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Why did you need to insult her at all? Serious question. Did soj give you the impression she was open to being insulted... that insulting each other in rhyme was a game she wanted to play?
> 
> It sounds as if she is trying to do you a favour by critiquing your writing (and critiquing isn't the same as critisising) and you are responding by lashing out at her. You can't just go around insulting people and then justify it by saying they are free to insult you back in the same way. Most people don't want to be insulted in the first place.


 
i insulted her coz she claims to be able to write... so i figured she wuld take it as a challange to hit me back..thats why i ended the fuckin poem with the words HIT ME BACK

jesus u lot get sensative


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 21, 2012)

It just seemed like she was trying to help you out, but didn't sign up to an insult contest.. so your insults maybe felt like an attack.

Soj doesn't need me to argue her corner tbf  that's just how it looked reading down. Y'know, she is putting a bit of effort into helping you and comes online to what feels like an attack instead. If you saw it as sport then cool, but the other person has to consent to take part.

I'd try to join you in a bit of lyrical contest but I can't do poetry for shit. It must be one of the hardest artforms. I just keep thinking of awful metaphors about trees and shit.

Trees
towering; green leaves
bark
but not like a dog
yeah...
trees


----------



## PlaidDragon (Jun 22, 2012)

I wrote this after watching that Terry Prattchet right to die documentary. It's not great, I think I was still crying when I wrote it, but still.


There’s always a solution
The cure’s a million miles away
Life is yours if you want it
And no-one else’s to throw away
She loves you, that’s undoubted
Her devotion is absolute
The laws, the rules are flouted
So she can see it through
Never let anyone tell you your own mind
Even if it’s telling you to go
This isn’t a wristwatch, a clock
It’s the inevitable
You hold her so tight
Time to make it right
Is it right to suffer
Or wrong to hurt her
Surrender to the black cloud
Your time is now
Fear always made you glow
It won’t hurt, you won’t even know
Never let anyone tell you your own mind
Even if it’s telling you to go
This isn’t a wristwatch, a clock
It’s the inevitable
Tick, Tick, Tick,
We’ll always love you
Tock, Tock, Tock,
We’ll never forget you.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> It just seemed like she was trying to help you out, but didn't sign up to an insult contest.. so your insults maybe felt like an attack.
> 
> Soj doesn't need me to argue her corner tbf  that's just how it looked reading down. Y'know, she is putting a bit of effort into helping you and comes online to what feels like an attack instead. If you saw it as sport then cool, but the other person has to consent to take part.
> 
> ...


 
E for effort lol


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

PlaidDragon said:


> I wrote this after watching that Terry Prattchet right to die documentary. It's not great, I think I was still crying when I wrote it, but still.
> 
> 
> There’s always a solution
> ...


 
this is pure quality


----------



## PlaidDragon (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> this is pure quality


Cheers mate, I enjoy yours too, I've always liked stream of consciousness stuff!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2012)

Meth - I explained to you no less than 5 times about the reason why I took them down - and I also pm'd them to you so that you did have them.

You still haven't even bothered to say thank you for all the work I put in doing that critique for you. All I've had is insults.

I'm having nowt more to do with this.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> thats what you said.... instead of just throwing random insults why not try doing it in a poetic style? I insulted you..with rhymes, why not insult me back with a poem instead of cod shite?


But - one last thing.

Let's also share the information that I apologised for that remark, and said that I was not being fair and that I was basing it on previous knowledge of how you can take things sometimes, and how it can feel quite difficult to take a critique at first (I know, I found it hard myself at first). Feel free to post up the massive pm containing the critique, btw, as well as the writing and editing guides I sent to you.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

why not hit me back in rhyme soj?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

i might get going now
since there alot of cow smell
there is another word for it
goes by the name of fuckin bull shit


i guess what im tryin to get at
or dont quite understand
is why you cant even insult me
in a poets way of stance

nothing to do coz im bored
but if the pen is more mighty than the sword
and a hangover no fun in the sun
i dunno what im rattling on about
but i guess the keyboard is more mighty than a gun?
no more from me today im done
...................................................................
i apprecaite you took the time soj, but out of all 5 you took probably one of the longer but not so good ones..maybe you did that since you figured it would help, appreciated. I never meant for this to turn out like this, i never meant to insult you like you think im insulting you, but if your a poet..why cant you rip me to bits as a poet would?

your happy to tell me to fuck off etc etc..fine, but make it rhyme?

its fun soj rip me to bits poetically and i'll applaud you, as i would anyone.

but just sitting about and saying "fuck off you insulting bastard i aint gonna speak to you no more"

why dont you proove your skills with a poetic attack on me? i wuldant mind, anyone, wouldant give a fuck..rip me to bits.

but nobody does and your supposed to be good at it, you cant even hit me with 3 paragraphs?

i really dont get that.

????


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> why not hit me back in rhyme soj?


 
1. I don't write rhyming poetry - I already told you that. I mostly write free verse and haikus. I have explained all of this to you. If you have no short term memory there's a handy reminder in your pms - it's all written down in there for you.

2. I have zero interest in the type of 'poetry' that you are wanting me to join in with. It's closer to rapping than poetry. I have even less interest in 'hitting you back' with 'rhyme'. I never agreed to do that, I only ever put forward the idea of critiquing your work.




METH LAB said:


> i apprecaite you took the time soj, but out of all 5 you took probably one of the longer but not so good ones..maybe you did that since you figured it would help, appreciated.


 
Still no actual 'thank you' then.

Okay, after I'd SPECIFICALLY requested that you only send me two, because it takes a lot of time and effort to do properly, you sent me FIVE.

I requested again that you pick two, because I just did not have time to do five, and I had already told you it took a lot of time and effort. I wanted you to send me the ones you wanted me to critique, not the other way around. You then very rudely insulted my own writing and were incredibly arrogant, ignorant and pushy, demanding basically that I drop everything and attend to YOU.

So, after telling you how unhappy I was about that, I decided to continue, after all, I had promised to do this for you. So you said 'pick two then', so I chose one at random, but apparently this is wrong for you too. I was going to pick another one at random and hoped to have it finished by today but your behaviour towards me has killed that idea stone dead.



METH LAB said:


> I never meant for this to turn out like this, i never meant to insult you like you think im insulting you, but if your a poet..why cant you rip me to bits as a poet would?


 
Where have you got this idea that poets regularly insult each other for fun from?  They don't. Rappers might, but that's not the same discipline/medium at all.




METH LAB said:


> your happy to tell me to fuck off etc etc..fine, but make it rhyme?
> 
> its fun soj rip me to bits poetically and i'll applaud you, as i would anyone.


 
As I've told you about ooo 5 fucking times now, I tend not to write rhyming poetry.

You'll APPLAUD me? What planet do you live on, really? You think I want YOUR fucking validation?

Fuck off.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

> I tend not to write rhyming poetry.
> 
> '


(@soj)

ya telling me! but its one of the main parts of poetry. maybe change 'tend' to 'cant

you wont even have ago and who said it had to rhyme? do it any style want but nahh i dont think you can.

that pap you showed me in my inbox was 'ok' but yu aint as good as you think you are if you cant even do a couple rhyming paragraphs. or any kinda at all.

rhyming poetry is the most important kind..if you can get to the leval of doing more than 1 rhyme in a line its easy after that but you cant i guess.

"fuck off" right back at ya honey, now who cant take critisisem? lol you knickers so twisted up it aint real.

rapping and poetry is the same, only rapping is harder..coz with poems you just gotta talk pap, its got no story no rhythem its just using words in a silly way, like doing the dictionary backwards.

my last post at you wasant insulting..and now look at you? fuckin pathetic.. imma put all your PM's on facebook  (dont worry i wont)


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

ffs hip-hop is poesy, it is rhyming verse in an age where the form is out of fashion a bit. End of the day a good rhyming poet can use the words and voice to describe a beat and say something. Thats poetry, voice as instrument. Your best rap artists do just that. You'd listen to them sans bass and and sans instrument, just like you would a poet.



that said I don't rhyme, more addicted to alliteration and assonance.

now let us consign beef to the dustbin of history and concentrate on making good verse.



take the olive branch you cunts, take it.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

> ffs hip-hop is poesy, it is rhyming verse in an age where the form is out of fashion a bit. End of the day a good rhyming poet can use the words and voice to describe a beat and say something. Thats poetry, voice as instrument. Your best rap artists do just that. You'd listen to them sans bass and and sans instrument, just like you would a poet


 
hip-hop/rap is harder than poetry IMO


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

false dichotomy imo, and entirely dependant on the individual. Chain yourself to rhming structure and have to work slightly harder to give the piece both meaning and meter. Drop the rhyme and you have to work twice as hard with elegance, brevity, meaning.

theres room in the world for both forms, I recon. Think hip-hop gets a lot of (sometimes valid) stick for being asocial in thematic content, money guns and bitches etc, but its a facile view to slate the lot based on that*- look at Jurrasic 5 or Tribe called Quest or Public Enemy 

*not that I think anyone has here, am just doing a re-run of the row I had with my poetry lecturer five years ago.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 22, 2012)

"The whitey"

-----

the world spins and you're the axis
laughter brays; shame the target
though blurry
it stings through the haze
'till peals of chunder coat yer shaes
you're the entertainment now, a sin;
the price of trying to fit in


----------



## Santino (Jun 22, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> *not that I think anyone has here, am just doing a re-run of the row I had with my poetry lecturer five years ago.


 Let it go, bro, let it go.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> "The whitey"
> 
> -----
> 
> ...


 

is that you, rabbie?


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 22, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> is that you, rabbie?


 
Yeah I just did it there, it is my official first ever poem (the tree one was a joke so doesn't count)


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 22, 2012)

Inspired by an afternoon of 'the big bang theory' and 'rules of engagement'

------

canned laughter
sterile, yet comforting
same old tropes different day

but i'm still watching
it's like friends but not
literally


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

is  that a comedy program or a meringue?


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 22, 2012)

What?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 22, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> is that a comedy program or a meringue?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> that pap you showed me in my inbox was 'ok' but yu aint as good as you think you are if you cant even do a couple rhyming paragraphs. or any kinda at all.


Have you noticed how I haven't once said anything negative about your writing?

Is it because I loved every word?  No.  Or is it because I'm not an ignorant bad-mannered little fuckwit? Yes.

Post up the critique meth - go on.


----------



## Corax (Jun 22, 2012)

My willy is a happy chap
My willy is my friend
My willy gets excited
When you lick his shiny end


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 22, 2012)

Corax said:


> My willy is a happy chap
> My willy is my friend
> My willy gets excited
> When you lick his shiny end


Inspired by Monty Python?

The funny man sat on the wall,
Playing with his willy.
With such a shake
His trouser snake
Was getting rather chilly.
Blow you buggers, blow!
Stop the thing from freezing.
Blow yourself, the actress said,
Teasing, teasing, teasing...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

Corax said:


> My willy is a happy chap
> My willy is my friend
> My willy gets excited
> When you lick his shiny end


 

my uncle billy had a ten foot willy
he showed it to the girl next door.
She thought it was a snake, so hit it with a rake
now its only four foot four


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> What?


 
am I wrong?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 22, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> my friend billy had a ten foot willy
> and he showed it to the girl next door.
> She thought it was a snake, and hit it with a rake
> and now it's only five foot four


Amended; ours was slightly different.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

of course your bourgeois version of the childrens rhyme has the borderline-nonce credited with what can only be described as a gargantuan penis, even after it was shown to the girl next door and truncated. Its a metaphor about the enormous sense of privilege your class has.
possibly


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## tar1984 (Jun 22, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> am I wrong?


 

Wrong about what? Wtf are you talking about... where do meringues come into it


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Wrong about what? Wtf are you talking about... where do meringues come into it


It's the accent of your countrymen! a meringue, ahm ah wrang?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Have you noticed how I haven't once said anything negative about your writing?
> 
> Is it because I loved every word? No. Or is it because I'm not an ignorant bad-mannered little fuckwit? Yes.
> 
> Post up the critique meth - go on.


 
yea you said you would do a critique that i wouldant like one bit.. thats kinda negative especially from somebody who cant rhyme one damn verse.

the strange part of all this is im asking you to insult the shit outta me in rhyme form and for some bloody reason you wont/cant do it.. so you stick to standerdinsults and youve been more insulting than me.

have i got permission to put ya fuckin poem up to critique? i wouldant put it anywhere you dont want it (except maybe facebook, topix, 4chan,totse,the hive, bluelight,legion and the rest of the internet lol im just messsin i aint gonna do that.. you need to chill and lol more... its a fuckin sport soj, its like boxing only your throwing verbal blows instead of physical blows and its massivly popular(just not on here lol)

bad mannord arrogant little fuck wit is more insult than i have done to you. i say you cant do a bloody paragraph and instead of just doing one with as much insult as you like you just get overly aggresive...your completaly mssing out the fuckin sport in this. you dont like free-verse or rhyme? you aint no poet then coz they 2 of the most important things. along with the wordplay.

im no much interested in stuf that dont rhyme coz it just reminds me of that twat on the mcdolalds add that was being thrown up in high rotation a couple years ago.

its harder to rhyme consistantly with long verses than it is to do what i see in yours. if you aint gonna rhyme its more like creative writing than poetry.

anyway you'll probably get all vile and tell me to fuck off again. how old are you soj? (curious)


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 22, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> It's the accent of your countrymen! a meringue, ahm ah wrang?


 
Oh god why didn't I get that  ((my comprehension))


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Oh god why didn't I get that  ((my comprehension))


 

please hand in your tartan, your sporran and never again register to compete in the caber tossing contest.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> yea you said you would do a critique that i wouldant like one bit.. thats kinda negative especially from somebody who cant rhyme one damn verse.
> 
> the strange part of all this is im asking you to insult the shit outta me in rhyme form and for some bloody reason you wont do it..


Why would she want to?

Only this morning, you were raw furious and spitting with rage because people were insulting you. As in, full-on, bouncing-off-the-walls-and-ceilings ballistic. With threats of physical violence. And all kinds of allusions to all the information and muck you were gathering on the people who _dared _to insult you.

Now, because you've been pulled up for being aggressive towards someone who had originally offered to help, it's all a game, and the only way that anyone can be a good poet is to 'play your game,' to your rules, and insult you in rhyme - which is _nothing like _the poetry that Soj has posted. It's not the ethos of Soj's poetry, afaict; it's not the style; it doesn't reflect any of the content - not that I saw, at least. Which was emotionally engaged, reflective, and thought provoking.

Like, insulting you is not a simple thing, Meth! What's the best outcome? Someone 'wins' at insulting someone who's keen to point out he's mentally ill? Someone wins at picking you apart? At fucking you off? At putting you down?

I can fully understand why that might represent a poisoned chalice!



> have i got permission to put ya fuckin poem up to critique?


If you do, you blow her anonymity. Soj's poems are also online. I don't know how much that matters to Soj; I know how much it'd matter to you, if someone blew your anonymity. And I know that last night, you were refusing to post up anything that you said had been sent to you, under any circumstances, because you were - apparently - desperately keen not to break the FAQs, under any circumstances, ever.



> you need to chill and lol more... its a fuckin sport soj, its like boxing only your throwing verbal blows instead of physical blows and its massivly popular(just not on here lol)


Soj offered to provide you with a critique. From her angle. As someone who's won prizes for her poetry. Which is not the same kinda style as yours.

You, quickly, insulted her, for not getting back to you pretty much immediately.

The 'poetry' you're describing is just your take on 'poetry,' meth. If someone else doesn't buy into that - and it doesn't look as if Soj does - then having a go because they won't slate you (in what is, basically, a no-win game) just isn't on.



> bad mannord arrogant little fuck wit is more insult than i have done to you.


tbf, in context, that struck me as an eminently reasonable description. You were being bad mannered. You were being arrogant. Perhaps 'little fuckwit' was open to more interpretation - but - in context, and given how utterly rude you were being after someone had offered to help, because things weren't delivered immediately / to your schedule - that doesn't strike me as an uncomplicated insult. Someone offered to help; you were a dick to them because they didn't respond as soon as you wanted them to.



> you aint no poet then coz they 2 of the most important things. along with the wordplay.


Brain-clever isn't the same as heart-clever, Meth.



> its harder to rhyme consistantly with long verses than it is to do what i see in yours. if you aint gonna rhyme its more like creative writing than poetry.


How long do you seriously think each of you takes over your poems?

It's not all about showing off, Meth. It's not all about rhyming. God only knows, it isn't all about rhyming.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 22, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Oh god why didn't I get that  ((my comprehension))


Because out of its traditional bakery-based setting, it isn't as funny. "Is that a doughnut or a meringue? No, you're right enough, it's a doughnut".


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 22, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Because out of its traditional bakery-based setting, it isn't as funny. "Is that a doughnut or a meringue? No, you're right enough, it's a doughnut".


 
It's worse because I am familiar with that joke already, but somehow thought dottie was making some kind of high level poetry reference that was above me


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm going to continue to post poems about my daily events.

"The lost plectrum"

----

the plectrum mocks me with his absence
is he hiding?
peeking out from his new found sanctuary?

no sweet music for you, he mocks
or at least reduced attack on chords
but where is he?

he was here but just a moment past
and lacks the legs to stray too fast
or far, into the woodland grass
so camoflauge is his best chance

he's pretty good at that


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 22, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> please hand in your tartan, your sporran and never again register to compete in the caber tossing contest.


 
Fine


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

shit, forgot to confiscate the dirk. I await a shanking


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

Tar you on one today and raxy.. lets rip the piss out of 24/7 dopeheads, just for the hell of it.

*UK-421*
............................................
tar your on a mission today
and so is raxy in his own silly way
if only i had more of a vocabulary
i could branch out abit more rapity

look, tars the fuckin chemist
im just the cook
I'll watch the TV
tars gonna read a book
that was a bloody shit paraniod graph
but im just having a bit of a laff

get it together LAB fucks sake maybe a joint or two
always a good way to make me wanna reach for a brew

tar you write songs
without havin to smoke bongs
smash those ultra-pro weed zombies with lyrical bombs
make a mockery of the monotony
of a dope head in denial
make a mockery of that dope head
that hassant showerd in a while

bangin on about its all harmless and a cure for cancer to,
you ever notice 'em shaking? i fuckin do

rocky fuckin resin full of oil henna and tar
i know for damn sure you can play the guitar tar
so write them lyrics up and make them chuffing songs
be productive unlike a stoned out chuffing mong

im starting to sound anti-weed thats realy not the case,
just cant stand those fucking canna addicts telling everyone its safe
they forget what they on about and just stare into space
some of them also get a psychotic little taste

when i was on the ward
from no sleep and loads of base
most the people in there had been a cannabis smokin case

i found it odd at first
but now i know the score
that over-sexed modified weed
can bring ya demons to the front door

question there dependance and they act just the same,
as a heroin addicted benzo head they lose the plot and go insane
to fuckin doped up to realise what they doing
looking like doped up drug addicts only without the withdrawl speweing

now matter how bloody obvious of potential negative effects from weed
they always say its something else other than the THC

They blame the oxygen levals in the room
they blame the crop times and the grow room
they blame the soil the shit was grown in,
desperatly moaning,
that it could not be
no way not my harmless weed
a powefull psychoactive
couldant possibly be the cause,
of them getting right paranoid
curtians shut lock all the doors!

take this little didty over to uk4fuckin20
at least 800 of 'em armed and ready
they can grow but they really just dont _know_
how the shit works and..
shit what was i saying?
oh yea something to do with _blow_
..............................................................

they would love that over at bore20 i reckons lol..im still on a perma ban for saying weed has negative effects on alot of people. they wont have it though..even the ones that know weed kicks off there bi-polar, they stll blame the compost and the nutriants or some other bollox.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2012)

READ IT, Meth...just fucking click on the link and READ IT...the quotes from you AND the replies from mrs quoad. Read it properly! TAKE IT IN.


mrs quoad's last post -

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/poetry-competition.284089/page-5#post-11282058



(Jesus...wtf is up with the new 'Reply' function...it's impossible to quote threads which have existing quotes in them...and C & P doesn't work either!  )


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

in epically self-absorbed shit news I need muse. Got one. Its that or ekphrastik, and by god am I sick of that form. It isn't like I was much cop at it anyway


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 22, 2012)

You've been extremely rude on this thread to someone who has been trying to help you. Now people who mean well to you are imploring you to listen and stop it.

It's up to you whether you pay attention to this of course, but you're in danger of losing a lot of goodwill here.

N.B. The general understanding of a "poetry competition" is not some sort of shit "rap battle".


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> the strange part of all this is im asking you to insult the shit outta me in rhyme form ..you dont like free-verse or rhyme? you aint no poet then coz they 2 of the most important things. along with the wordplay.





METH LAB said:


> she dont have to rhyme she can do any style she wants


make your mind up 
(or are you on a wind-up? )


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> I was hoping to get some education from sj


 
What were you expecting to happen?
What *education*?
Do you just mean you were expecting her to say everything was great and leave it there?
Why ask for her opinion...for her to educate you....if you don't value her own work anyway (cos I'm quite sure she wouldn't give a fuck if you didn't)?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> You've been extremely rude on this thread to someone who has been trying to help you. Now people who mean well to you are imploring you to listen and stop it.
> 
> It's up to you whether you pay attention to this of course, but you're in danger of losing a lot of goodwill here.
> 
> N.B. The general understanding of a "poetry competition" is not some sort of shit "rap battle".


 
she been rude to me, more so ide reckon





FridgeMagnet said:


> You've been extremely rude on this thread to someone who has been trying to help you. Now people who mean well to you are imploring you to listen and stop it.
> 
> It's up to you whether you pay attention to this of course, but you're in danger of losing a lot of goodwill here.
> 
> N.B. The general understanding of a "poetry competition" is not some sort of shit "rap battle".


 
you mean soj? where have i been rude? she's telling me to fuck off, calling me a prick, saying she smarter wiser etc.. all i did was a half ass couple paragraphs on her.



> N.B. The general understanding of a "poetry competition" is not some sort of shit "rap battle"


 
Thats why ive said over and over that any style is welcome, soj gets to call me a prick, tells me to fuck off..im then expected to take that abuse coz i made a jokey poem that i was hoping she wuld have a stab back..ya know..for fun like. *shrug* no biggie.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

sheothebudworths said:


> What were you expecting to happen?
> What *education*?
> Do you just mean you were expecting her to say everything was great and leave it there?
> Why ask for her opinion...for her to educate you....if you don't value her own work anyway (cos I'm quite sure she wouldn't give a fuck if you didn't)?


 
i asked for some bits and bobs on differant styles though she's not that good so was a waste of time askin her..meanwhile she's been abusing me ever since.

same with mrs.Q

I choke poets like asphixiatin, when im sranggling my own throat masterbating.

heh


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

tufty79 said:


> make your mind up
> (or are you on a wind-up? )


 
you gotta have 'some' rhyming in poetry otherwise its creative writing which is differant.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> you gotta have 'some' rhyming in poetry...


 
No you _don't_, Meth.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i asked for some bits and bobs on differant styles though she's not that good so was a waste of time askin her..


 
Don't fucking ask, then.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2012)

And READ mrs q's post again. READ IT.
Come on, Meth, ffs...sort ya head out, eh!
Read it all again, but don't be looking for insults that aren't there....assume _this_ time that soj and mrs q were trying to be HELPFUL...cos they fucking well WERE!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 22, 2012)

Poetry has to rhyme?

_Really?_


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> *you gotta have 'some' rhyming in poetry* otherwise its creative writing which is differant.


 
Says who?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

sheothebudworths said:


> READ IT, Meth...just fucking click on the link and READ IT...the quotes from you AND the replies from mrs quoad. Read it properly! TAKE IT IN.
> 
> 
> mrs quoad's last post -
> ...


 
allready read and im not replying coz you all seem to think soj has done me some MASIVE favour.. she gave an opinion she didnt educate shit and aint as good as i thought she might be so i made a couple paragraphs to maybe kick off some competition but instead she just tells me to fuck off and all sorts of other abuse.

mrs.q is ignore now i got no interest in that person, never makes fuck all sense anyway. off her fake tits as follio said once lol

i did read it but i dunno why he trying to put the jimmy carr thread in the same league as this one...ive asked for anything goes, so anything goes on this thread. you can compete, or just write some shit.. simples. the jimmy car one ivebeen called fucked in the head, tory, fuckin thick as shit, and back again..by numerous people simply coz i had a drunken opinion (and actually made it clear if you read my first post on therre 275 i think and onwards its the diskomerit and butchers insulting the fuck out of me..


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> allready read and im not replying coz you all seem to think soj has done me some MASIVE favour.. she gave an opinion she didnt educate shit and aint as good as i thought she might be so i made a couple paragraphs to maybe kick off some competition but instead she just tells me to fuck off and all sorts of other abuse.
> 
> mrs.q is ignore now i got no interest in that person, never makes fuck all sense anyway. off her fake tits as follio said once lol
> 
> i did read it but i dunno why he trying to put the jimmy carr thread in the same league as this one...ive asked for anything goes, so anything goes on this thread. you can compete, or just write some shit.. simples. the jimmy car one ivebeen called fucked in the head, tory, fuckin thick as shit, and back again..by numerous people simply coz i had a drunken opinion (and actually made it clear if you read my first post on therre 275 i think and onwards its the diskomerit and butchers insulting the fuck out of me..


 
you're rapidly losing the good will people have towards you


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

sheothebudworths said:


> No you _don't_, Meth.


 
i reckon you do..all styles welcome though


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

sheothebudworths said:


> Don't fucking ask, then.


 
well i wont now but i didnt know how gash she was untill asking the first time jeezs bloody christ, how was i supposed to know she gonna take the fuckin verse in completaly the wrong way... thats her issue not mine


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> well i wont now but i didnt know how gash she was untill asking the first time jeezs bloody christ, how was i supposed to know she gonna take the fuckin verse in completaly the wrong way... thats her issue *not mine*


 
Never is, is it.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 22, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Inspired by an afternoon of 'the big bang theory' and 'rules of engagement'
> 
> ------
> 
> ...


 
this poem SPOKE TO ME TAR! It spoke to me.  I've been at home ill...


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> you're rapidly losing the good will people have towards you


 
good will? are you for real ive had nothing but abuseall last night, and now today i aint eve done anything today apart from leave that other thread alone, ui had a chat with orang and just left it ever since.. y'all are the ones that aint leting it go now


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Never is, is it.


 
sometimes it is..not this time

alot a fuckin biggets round here if you dare to have an emotional problem.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> good will? are you for real ive had nothing but abuseall last night, and now today i aint eve done anything today apart from leave that other thread alone, ui had a chat with orang and just left it ever since.. y'all are the ones that aint leting it go now


 
Have a word with yourself.  You're being extremely aggressive and rude, then acting all innocent when pulled up on it.  Take a break from the internet mate, its not doing you any favours.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Have a word with yourself. You're being extremely aggressive and rude, then acting all innocent when pulled up on it. Take a break from the internet mate, its not doing you any favours.


 
so soj can be aggresive and rude and diskomerit can be agressiv and rude and bucthers can be aggresive and rude but i cant respond to it?

this was over untill quoad brought it up again.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 22, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> this poem SPOKE TO ME TAR! It spoke to me.  I've been at home ill...


 
This makes me extremely happy  My talents have touched a life today


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> so soj can be aggresive and rude and diskomerit can be agressiv and rude and bucthers can be aggresive and rude but i cant respond to it?
> 
> this was over untill quoad brought it up again.


 
you've been a right cunt to soj


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not gonna reply anymore but, fwiw, I don't reckon there's a SINGLE person here that'd want anything more than to see you well, Meth.

And NO ONE on this thread has done anything other than try to be helpful to you....soj and mrs q, most of all, have put a shitload of thought into their replies to you, too....not to insult you _at all_...JUST to help.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> she been rude to me, more so ide reckon
> 
> you mean soj? where have i been rude? she's telling me to fuck off, calling me a prick, saying she smarter wiser etc.. all i did was a half ass couple paragraphs on her.
> 
> ...


No, _you_. _You_ have been extremely rude. It wasn't her being rude to herself, it was you. Stop making excuses.

Maybe you didn't mean to be rude but got caught up in the heat of the moment, or you didn't realise it was so rude, or you meant it at the time but now you think it was out of order, or hey maybe you did mean to be that rude. (I wouldn't advise taking that latter course.) But whatever it was, it was you that did it, and the more you blame your every reaction that anyone thinks is out of order on others rather than take responsibility for it yourself, the more everyone is going to think "bullshit".


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> you've been a right cunt to soj


 
how? she said i wuldant like her feedback... ages ago eventually to took one of them and did her critic thing apart from that she has bee equally if not more rude to me than i have to her. i been putting 'lol's in to try and humer it up abit.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

@fridgemagnet



sojourner said:


> You know what? I spent all yesterday morning critiquing one of those poems for you. I put a lot of time, effort, and concentration into it, as a FAVOUR.
> 
> After having told you I was busy, and had other stuff to do, but did give you an idea of when they would be done, this is what I see on the public thread. You, behaving like a spoilt little cunt.
> 
> ...


 
is this not abuse?


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> how? she said i wuldant like her feedback... ages ago eventually to took one of them and did her critic thing apart from that she has bee equally if not more rude to me than i have to her. i been putting 'lol's in to try and humer it up abit.


 
You've slagged off her writing, told her she can't write, sent her 5 poems when she requested 2, didn't thank her for her input, in fact just insulted her when she took her time to read and respond to your stuff.  Yet _you're_ the wounded party?


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> @fridgemagnet
> 
> 
> 
> is this not abuse?


 
fucks sake meth


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

> As I've told you about ooo 5 fucking times now, I tend not to write rhyming poetry.


​


> You'll APPLAUD me? What planet do you live on, really? You think I want YOUR fucking validation?


​


> ​Fuck off.​


​​and this? no abuse there then from soj?​


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 22, 2012)

You are totally wrong on this one, Meth. Take another look at your own behaviour.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> @fridgemagnet
> 
> 
> 
> is this not abuse?


And that was a reply to what behaviour of yours, again?

Does none of this give you _the slightest pause at all_?


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> ​​​​and this? no abuse there then from soj?​


 
Why do you think she responded like that?


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2012)

I gotta say a shout out to Meth Lab
writting poetry he thinks he's fab
I read his lyrics and I think its drab
dissin peeps and and boastin drugs he grabs

life is shit, is the tone he throws
life on time is what he borrows
threats of an end is what he shows
drinking poison to drown his sorrows

i've been here long and seen the story
binges of drugs and Jackonory
time to get a grip and face reality
its not a dig, it jus what we all see

i'm gonna sign out wi Peace n Respect
no hard feelings or any regret
listen up meth, and pay attention
cause if you dun, RIP will mention


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> You've slagged off her writing, told her she can't write, sent her 5 poems when she requested 2, didn't thank her for her input, in fact just insulted her when she took her time to read and respond to your stuff. Yet _you're_ the wounded party?


 
i never said she cant but its my right as a human being to admit that it was ok..better than anythng yu could do for sure but shwing me 5 poems and dig a very basic feedback on one of mine i dont think amounts to the leval of abuse im getting.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i never said she cant but its my right as a human being to admit that it was ok..better than anythng yu could do for sure but shwing me 5 poems and dig a very basic feedback on one of mine i dont think amounts to the leval of abuse im getting.


 
You're even getting little digs in at me now!  Have a fucking word.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> I gotta say a shout out to Meth Lab
> writting poetry he thinks he's fab
> I read his lyrics and I think its drab
> dissin peeps and and boastin drugs he grabs
> ...


 
that was brilliaint addy...keep it comming


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> You're even getting little digs in at me now! Have a fucking word.


 
you been havaing digz at me all fuckin day, and last night.

you have a word..your the fuckas mental health worker..ohh i remember we supposed to fix ourselves aint we since we(the mentally ill) got broken heads instead of broken legs.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> you been havaing digz at me all fuckin day, and last night.
> 
> you have a word..your the fuckas mental health worker..ohh i remember we supposed to fix ourselves aint we since we(the mentally ill) got broken heads instead of broken legs.


 
Oh fuck off


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

that's what you want isn't it?  For everyone to say "fuck off meth", so you can then justify being the victim and justify another relapse.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> that's what you want isn't it? For everyone to say "fuck off meth", so you can then justify being the victim and justify another relapse.


 
?? what the fuck are you fucking talking about?? go smoke a fuckin cigarete or somehing what the hell is wrong with you? alwys fuckin case-sudieing me piss off allready. i forgot what i was gonna do now


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

There's got to be some reason why you're being a cunt to everyone.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

winner today i reckons is plaiddragon..hope i got that right blagsta interupted my train of thought.

im gonna give addy second and myself 3rd on todays..tar is progressing.

need some more judges. thats IMO of todays lot.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> There's got to be some reason why you're being a cunt to everyone.


 
everone? what diskomerit and butchers? and a little bit at soj and she fired much more back.

3 fuckin people? make it 4 if you wanna cunt i mean count yaself.

stop case studying me its pissing me off


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> winner today i reckons is plaiddragon..hope i got that right blagsta interupted my train of thought.
> 
> im gonna give addy second and myself 3rd on todays..tar is progressing.
> 
> need some more judges. thats IMO of todays lot.


 
You're not allowed to vote for yourself


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 22, 2012)

You were a right dick on that politics thread btw, and in fact really very offensive - as soon as it was suggested that butchers was an alcoholic you _piled_ in with the insults and dismissive remarks on that basis.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 22, 2012)

a plea for calm (and mild reproach)

-----

If ever meth requests a favour
decline, lest you attract his havers
and become the target for a lash
of insults; like he _hates_ thy neighbour

so whatever happened to PEACE and love?
'cos harmony's the making of
communities where random souls
connect to form a poet club


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

@fridgemagnet
he's been callin me all kinds of shit for years i dont ever bother reporting abuse you must have missed the bits when they were calling me fucked in the head, thick as fuck, tory(i assume thats an insult ii dont really do polotics)

they start..i respond. anyne would. there was an entire bunch coming out the wood work once diskomerit and aprans butcherstarted thrwing abuse at me constantly.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 22, 2012)

No, it was _you_. All those things you said, _you said them_. You posted a silly comment about how it was fine to dodge tax, you got called on it, then you went nuts. Not only did you try to insult people on the basis that they were alcoholics (and nobody had a go at you for your situation despite what you've repeatedly claimed afterwards) you also made personal physical threats numerous times.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

oh wel, im not gonna change your mind am i.

i aint going trough the thread from pos 275 to quote every fuckin abusive post coz it would take ages coz there was so many of them.

i might add again that this wasover woith untill mrs.q had to go bring it up again


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i might add again that this wasover woith untill mrs.q had to go bring it up again


Always somebody else's fault eh?


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

Mrs Q posted less than 20 minutes after you had laid into soj, meth.  That's hardly "bringing it back up again".


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 22, 2012)

edit: you know, actually, this is just escalating stuff. Sorry to have to stop interacting with somebody as if they might pay attention to what you said, but no, it's a waste of time.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 22, 2012)

It's like watching someone flush themselves down a toilet.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 22, 2012)

Bunfight

I slept and turned that night

It was a long sleep 

The morning log-in was as damp as it was crisp with sober guilt

I gave a fuck for a short while

Then I read Stanley's posts

Bunfight


----------



## rorymac (Jun 22, 2012)

Well that was helpful aint it bees

So what if someone is going a bit apeshit .. You never know what can happen to make folks go crackers and sometimes it can be at the drop of a hat

Just cos it's not happened to you doesn't mean it might not .. live and let live

It's all life experience


----------



## rorymac (Jun 22, 2012)

It's like my mate Kenny from Doncaster won't wash his overalls at home in case he clogs up his washing machine .. he washed em in't sink at work and hung em on a tree in Hampstead Heath for to dry !
He takes his brushes home every night to clean himself .. he doesn't like to share a jar of white spirit with anyone !

He's on the phone every lunch time to the BBC talking about t'ombudsman and houses from hell .. property in Dubai

Never been on a computer in his life

Got a villa in Altinkum

Real Life !!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

For that which is sweet, let me taste
For that that is sour let me wince
For bttersweet let me wallow
for the salted stuf, I'll swallow


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 23, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Mrs Q posted less than 20 minutes after you had laid into soj, meth. That's hardly "bringing it back up again".


 
What the poem? that wassant today it was the day b4.. quoad brought it back up 24 hours later.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 23, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> And that was a reply to what behaviour of yours, again?
> 
> Does none of this give you _the slightest pause at all_?


 
I just asked her to write a poem. and got this in retern:




> _You know what? I spent all yesterday morning critiquing one of those poems for you. I put a lot of time, effort, and concentration into it, as a FAVOUR._
> 
> _After having told you I was busy, and had other stuff to do, but did give you an idea of when they would be done, this is what I see on the public thread. You, behaving like a spoilt little cunt._
> 
> ...


 
All i did was ask her to write one paragraph.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 23, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Oh fuck off


 
standerd reply from a burnt out former drug worker who is now training to 'help' people like me.

I pitty them. 

"oh fuck off" yea thats absolute platinum blagsta.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 23, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Always somebody else's fault eh?


 
this is only 75% of the abuse from the carr thread.
...........................................................................................



> This really is a wanker's opinion.


(blagsta, post 281 on the carr thread)



> No more free drugs for meth lab.


(blagsta again, 282 carr thread)



> Jesus meth. Who'd have guessed you were Tory scum


(killer b, 285 carr thread)




> You're not really understanding any of the issues, are you? Maybe you understand "anti-social freeloading parasite
> scab"?


(danny la rouge, 295 carr thread)




> Sounds like youre taking from your partner to be honest but hey carry on doing whatever the fuck you cant help
> doing.


(fuchs66, 310, carr thread)



> No-one is saying you vote Tory, they're saying that your attitudes are Tory, you berk.


(violant panda, 315, carr
thread)



> Oh fuck off to your normal whiney thread


(butchers, 444)



> Just fuck off. Not interested


. (butchers 448)




> and usually dont enjoy taking advantage of each other! If, as you say, you've offered to leave then you obviously
> know you are taking the piss. Then if, as you say, you love your partner the obvious step would be to go. But you
> dont because you are too comfortable with the situation as it is


. (fuchs66, 464)



> Realise it's a topic you know, but fuck all to do with this thread and your shit posts on it


(jimw, 487)

fag break
.................



> someone completely dependant on the state backing up a tax dodging multi millionaire. you're a fucking idiot mate


(dickmerit, 494)



> fucking pitiful


. (dickmerit again on mental illness, 498)



> how's the career at nasa coming along, professor?


(mental health dig, diskomerit again, 521)



> get fucked. you're the one saying how clever and popular you are and now you're crying like a baby


. (diskomerit
again, simply due to my pointing out i had a score of 75th percentile, 527)



> Why did you say that you don't get benefits earlier?


(this is butchers imaganing things, 528)




> Yes. You did. There is all sort sorts of ways that you can lose this. You can't remember posting your right-wing shit
> is the most honourable. But yes you did and you quoted it today yourself when you asked why i called you a liar


.
(butchers imaganing things again, 539)

you massive crybaby cunt (diskomerit again, 540)



> that's not attacking your illness, it's attacking your thickness.* you thick cunt*


(diskomerit again, 545)




> I don't think i have any doubts that you have the conditions that you have. The level of others giving a shit may
> differ and i know for a fact that you're playing people for a mug on some and by your practiced defence. But i think
> knobs like you need support so you don't go around with these fucking lies and thievery. And knobs like you need
> support out of collective taxes. Despite what a pointless prick you are


. (butchers, 560)




> I don't care what you do. I really do not care beyond that every death through this way is a victory for thatcher.
> I don't care if you now use me as an excuse to go get some more cans or whatever, I don't care. I just want you to
> get into your thatcherite skull is that you can do what you do because discokermit does what he does. You owe
> him. You are nothing, you're fucking bin-bags without him


. (butchers 584)



> Nasty little thatcher child


. (butchers 585)




> No i won't. I'll never hear anything from you ever fucking again. I'm not taking the piss, i'm pointing out what a mug you are.I invite you to
> go a bit further.
> Do it.


(butchers 590)



> or what? you nob


(diskomerit 592)



> Dish it thingy boy from wales drugs thing.


(butchers 602)



> you lying cunt


(dickmerit 671)



> bwaaaakbakbakbakbak


.... (butchers, 677)




> I think you would because you're *fucked in the head* but have a practiced way of getting out of immediate situation
> that deflects elsewhere. You are all bullshit. Even what you are going to say is bullshit


. (butchers, 682)



> because of what was said. Meth is right wing - is this really a surprise?


(butchrs 687)



> It's prejudiced you excuse making tory.


(butchers, takinpis out of my spellingnow aswell as mental health etc..689)



> Yeah yeah yeah, pointless waster.


(butchers again, 691)

Prejudiced. Butch is a prejudiced wanker, not a prejudice wanker. That's been irritating me all evening (killer B,dyslexia diss.)




> fuck the nations housing stock, eh?
> thatchers child indeed


(dickmerit coz i live ina semi hat is owned by my partner from sale of previous house after her dad died, 697)




> The one where you said that you don't get benefits after saying that you do get benefits before you said that you
> don't get benefits. Look what she did to you - you're barely alive.


(butchers insulting and imagining things again,705)



> he is a proven liar though.


(dickmerit, 707)



> I reckon being a pissed up prick using a series of pathetic justifications more likely here?


(butchers, 708)




> So when he posts right-wing nonsense what? Fuck him, fuck his arguments, pathetic little shit boy trousers. No. We
> crush them and we move on.


(butchers thinking this mens anything and that he has any say in the world what-so-ever, and another abusive post..724)



> You can't open a tin of beans without your mums help. You've got no muscle, stop this now


(butchers again, 730)



> i'm on a death list and i can't stop laughing!


(dickmerit thinking im gonna kill him or something..too much meph?)



> You're being a dick


. (blagsta, being as empathic as he possibly can, 779)



> There's no point expecting a rational response - he's not capable of giving one.


(blagsta, mental health diss and thats his job, i wouldant wanna be his client, 789)



> Loads of drug forum users aren't fantasists right-wing knobheads.


(butchers 792)



> Them laughing at you claiming to be above genius IQ isn't quite the same as what you're now claiming they said,you massive drama queen


(cit66 talking shite, 810)



> just shut up


(dickmerit, 816)


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 23, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Always somebody else's fault eh?


 
there actually a great deal more but that took me an hour and im going to bed. my point in this is simply to shw the degree of abuse i sustained in just a few hours...yet you the moderator say its my fault? if somebody with no legs cant run is that there fault? is it always somebody elses fault that they cant walk? you claim to be a liberal left wing website that wont tolerant racism/homiphobia/simaler bollox...apparantly *serious* mental illness doesant apply to your morals. my opinion of this website, and you have dropped a fair bit, not that you care coz you cant see my pain and problems, and you dont give a fuck anyway..like blagsta who is training himself to be a mental health worker of all things, i could say something right now about blagsta but it would be a very low blow.but you allow all that to go on and then say its my fault???

i doubt you will do anything about them, they will be free to insult the mentally ill or thick as shit forever coz you think it aint real is it though, coz im just the crazy sick in the mind drug addict that thinks of suicide every.single.day.

So for you, and the pricks involved to sit back and create and watch all that get thrown at a mentally ill person...what does that say about you and them?

youve made me feel like nothing..all of you. im up at almost 4am coz of the vile abuse that you just discard.. maybe one day you'll get alzimers(i hope you dont) and you'll get a taste of mental illness.

you fuckin bastards have had me so low and broke ive been on th phone to that 'mate' of mine with the barbs i asked for enough to kill thailand, thats how fuckin shite youve made me feel just coz i dont care a damn about jimmy carr and polotics... 90% of what ive done on this site in all 11 years is try to help people in the DF.

and this is the thanx i get


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 23, 2012)

You seem to think you have some special dispensation from being called out when you're talking shit, because you have a mental health problem. You don't. You seem to think its ok to act the cunt cos then you can blame it all on being disabled. No, it don't work like that.

Being unwell doesn't give you a license to act however you like - you have to take responsibility for your actions, just like everyone else does.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 23, 2012)

The emotional blackmail is out of order too.


----------



## rorymac (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't really agree Blagsta tbf
Meth Lab is all over the shop cos of his addictions .. it's not a help when sober (or maybe not) people reprimand or look down their noses at him

ie that is not being tolerant imo

ps .. fair play to the mods for letting it run .. posters can make their own minds up

Hope ML gets well soon


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 23, 2012)

rorymac said:


> Hope ML gets well soon


I think everyone here hopes this too.

That doesn't make Blagsta wrong though.


----------



## rorymac (Jun 23, 2012)

Not saying Blagsta is wrong bees

In fact I can only imagine that sometimes results may happen when you get professionally strict with unwell folks

I know I'd respect that myself tbf


----------



## bmd (Jun 23, 2012)

I think it's a fine line with being tolerant with someone's opinions who is mentally ill. ML can argue quite rationally at times and that can give the impression that he is able to take whatever comes back, especially when he's being abusive his self.

But I don't see the difference between the way people like butchers have spoken to ML and tht being ok because if you're abusive or whatever then it's open season on the abuser and people's dislike of ML's attitude. Butcher's comments ave been just as wank as ML'S but they're ok because ML deserves them? Tbh I think butchers just enjoys abusing people and looks for fair game, as he sees it. I don't think ML is fair game because of the state of his mh. There is the option to do what most have; either don't engage or give an opinion and leave it at that. Or you can be really abusive and nasty "because they deserve it". Nah, you're just abusive and nasty.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 23, 2012)

I take it that you've read the thread in question before posting the above right?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 23, 2012)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Butcher's comments ave been just as wank as ML'S but they're ok because ML deserves them? Tbh I think butchers just enjoys abusing people and looks for fair game, as he sees it. I don't think ML is fair game because of the state of his mh. There is the option to do what most have; either don't engage or give an opinion and leave it at that. Or you can be really abusive and nasty "because they deserve it". Nah, you're just abusive and nasty.


 
I think Meth's fragile claims were attacked more than Meth's fragile mental health*. And that's what - if anything - makes it slightly more difficult. IMO.

No-one apart from Meth said that they were digging dirt on other posters, that would harm them; or that they would carry out threats of physical violence; or that they would get other people to carry out threats of physical violence; or that they knew where A.N.Other poster lived. No-one else directly stated how intelligent they were, or how many PMs of support they had received, or how widely loved they are.

I think that's difficult, insofar as from a distance / a day or two later, it's easy to understand that those claims come from a place of vulnerability and anger. But... they were still quite some way beyond what anyone else was posting. And it was those claims - which were also angry defences (stop challenging me or I'll physically and personally hurt you, in effect) - which were so far beyond the pail that they presented a very clear and easy target. And really required someone to either - yeah - let those claims lie, in the heat of the moment, up to the point of just *leaving* threats of violence / personal dirt / I know where you live / etc; or taking them as though they'd come from someone who was competent and intentional, and as if the words actually meant what they were saying.

Butchers and discokermit sustained it longer than need be. And kept on drawing Meth out about the outlandish claims and threats he was making. And, as a consequence, indirectly played on his MH / vulnerability.

But I'm not convinced they did so directly.


*afaict, there was only one comment - 'fucked in the head' - which could be taken as referring to MH. And given the web of... difficult and contradictory... claims that Meth'd already made, that didn't strike me as uncomplicatedly, directly, or necessarily being about MH.


----------



## bmd (Jun 23, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I take it that you've read the thread in question before posting the above right?


 
I haven't, it was based purely on your replies, which I think are nasty and abusive. My point was that you feel there is a tipping point beyond which it is ok to treat someone however you like. I disagree. I think you abdicate responsibility for your actions by doing that. 

I think ML says some awful shite and then doesn't take responsibility for it. I find his behaviour excruciatingly frustrating because I know that the way towards the mental health he so obviously craves is by taking the responsibility he swerves, every fucking time ML! But I don't think he's mentally well. You do, or at least I hope you do.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 23, 2012)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> I haven't, it was based purely on your replies, which I think are nasty and abusive. My point was that you feel there is a tipping point beyond which it is ok to treat someone however you like. I disagree. I think you abdicate responsibility for your actions by doing that.
> 
> I think ML says some awful shite and then doesn't take responsibility for it. I find his behaviour excruciatingly frustrating because I know that the way towards the mental health he so obviously craves is by taking the responsibility he swerves, every fucking time ML! But I don't think he's mentally well. You do, or at least I hope you do.


I suggest that you do so shaprish then.  (Look, i bothered reading all of your post)


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 23, 2012)

Apron has a history of randomly abusing Meth Lab when he's had a few beers.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 23, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Apron has a history of randomly abusing Meth Lab when he's had a few beers.


 
Not just Meth Lab.


----------



## bmd (Jun 23, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I suggest that you do so shaprish then. (Look, i bothered reading all of your post)


 
I dont need to. I am addressing your posting style. My point is that we all have a choice how we speak to anyone and to be nasty and abusive to someone for being nasty and abusive is...well, I'm just not seeing the difference apart from the fact that ML is clearly (to me at least) mentally unwell.


----------



## rorymac (Jun 23, 2012)

It's what life's all about .. weyhey for Meth Lab and Butchersapron

I'm sat here trying to do
A tax return
Well actually I'm not
I'm just thinking about it

Jesus Christ it's tinny time

Maybe a stroll by the lake on Hampstead Heath
Where Yeats wandered

Lonely as a cloud

Then he came across a host of golden daffodils
And a solitary lady stretching her calves
Weyhey you want to see

Some sausage ?

Need a rhyme dictionary tbf


----------



## bmd (Jun 23, 2012)

Pure gold.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 23, 2012)

rorymac said:


> I don't really agree Blagsta tbf
> Meth Lab is all over the shop cos of his addictions .. it's not a help when sober (or maybe not) people reprimand or look down their noses at him
> 
> ie that is not being tolerant imo
> ...



he is all over the shop, agreed. that's why I said to orang utan not to expect a rational response. ML subsequently took that as abuse, when in fact my intention was to point out that further argument or discussion was pointless.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2012)

The poetry in here is repetitive and without shape this month.


----------



## rorymac (Jun 23, 2012)

The last poem I composed _!_ I sent to sheothebudworths
She said .. I thought it was ok but then I realised it was rubbish you dirty little bastard


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 23, 2012)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> I dont need to. I am addressing your posting style. My point is that we all have a choice how we speak to anyone and to be nasty and abusive to someone for being nasty and abusive is...well, I'm just not seeing the difference apart from the fact that ML is clearly (to me at least) mentally unwell.


You do need to. Otherwise you're just taking things out of context. Which is also what ML is doing.


----------



## bmd (Jun 23, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> You do need to. Otherwise you're just taking things out of context. Which is also what ML is doing.


 
I need to even when my point is that no matter what is said it's hypocritical to respond with abuse to someone being abusive?


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 23, 2012)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> I need to even when my point is that no matter what is said it's hypocritical to respond with abuse to someone being abusive?


You need to look at things in context to understand them, yes.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 23, 2012)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> I need to even when my point is that no matter what is said it's hypocritical to respond with abuse to someone being abusive?


What if you've not argued that being abusive is wrong? How is that hypocritical ? You're making yourself look daft by this refusal to have a look whilst spending time posting and reading this thread.


----------



## bmd (Jun 23, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> What if you've not argued that being abusive is wrong? How is that hypocritical ? You're making yourself look daft by this refusal to have a look whilst spending time posting and reading this thread.


 
So let me get this right. You don't think ML was being abusive? Tbf I have read some of it but kind of turned off after the initial spat because it wasn't really going anywhere apart from "you're a cunt" "no, you are".


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 23, 2012)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> So let me get this right. You don't think ML was being abusive? Tbf I have read some of it but kind of turned off after the initial spat because it wasn't really going anywhere apart from "you're a cunt" "no, you are".


No, you haven't got that right.


----------



## bmd (Jun 23, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> What if you've not argued that being abusive is wrong? How is that hypocritical ? You're making yourself look daft by this refusal to have a look whilst spending time posting and reading this thread.


 
Sorry, I misread that. Ok so it's not wrong to be abusive. So where was ML going wrong then because all I could see was you weighing in due to him being nasty and abusive. What was the reason for your comments?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 23, 2012)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Sorry, I misread that. Ok so it's not wrong to be abusive. So where was ML going wrong then because all I could see was you weighing in due to him being nasty and abusive. What was the reason for your comments?


What comments? _This_ is why you should read the thread before posting.


----------



## bmd (Jun 23, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> What comments? _This_ is why you should read the thread before posting.


 
All your comments ML quoted in his epic 'quote of abuse' post.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 23, 2012)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> All your comments ML quoted in his epic 'quote of abuse' post.


Guess what you need to do to do get your answers? You're letting him make a mug out of you with each refusal.


----------



## rorymac (Jun 23, 2012)

Sometimes folks go haywire whether they have addictions or not .. I say that from my own experience of myself and other people
It's a good thing that it's being allowed to be discussed never mind the arguments etc on this site imo

Life experiences can destroy you but mostly temporarily until we do snuff it and all dialogue in between is best when it's in the open .. my mate Kenny is an absolute lesson re that .. he'll tell you every little nuance of his life and it's a tonic to hear

Some folks find it uncomfortable but he always does it with a huge smile and repetitive as you like lol .. wisdom can only come from discourse of all shapes <pukes at self>

It's a big positive imo


----------



## bmd (Jun 23, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Guess what you need to do to do get your answers? You're letting him make a mug out of you with each refusal.


 
And we're back to my point that you don't have to be abusive because he is and that he's mentally ill and you're not and therefore you could be the bigger person. There are plenty of people, including Soj who has a better reason than you to be slinging shit, who have just walked away. You're trying to make out as if there's some justification in this thread for your nasty and abusive comments. I won't find that because I don't agree that there ever is. Let's leave it there eh.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 23, 2012)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> And we're back to my point that you don't have to be abusive because he is and that he's mentally ill and you're not and therefore could be the bigger person. There are plenty of people, including Soj who has a better reason than you to be slinging shit, who have just walked away. You're trying to make out as if there's some justification in this thread for your nasty and abusive comments. I won't find that because I don't agree that there ever is. Let's leave it there eh.


No, we're back to you not reading the thread and there being nowhere to go with this until you do. He's mugged you - with your own help.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 23, 2012)

If you want to understand the dynamics of what happened, you need to actually look at what happened! Anything else is just bullshit.


----------



## bmd (Jun 23, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> No, we're back to you not reading the thread and there being nowhere to go with this until you do. He's mugged you - with your own help.


 
Maybe but I see it like this -

ML's comments were shit, horrible nasty and abusive. He takes no responsibility for them and that's shit too. You see him as fair game because of his comments and said some pretty nasty and abusive stuff back. I don't think that you were trying to sort anything out, more that that's just what you're like at times. You would like me to mine the thread for answers to my pov that there's never a justification in speaking to someone like that, in the conviction that I will find out I'm wrong and that there is. I won't because I don't believe there ever is. I can't be more clear than that. If you want me to engage with this any more then make a more convincing argument about what I've said.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 23, 2012)

You never get angry and annoyed?


----------



## rorymac (Jun 23, 2012)

I think Meth Lab is a great poster .. he doesn't half get some stuff wrong (but who doesn't tbf) even re drugs and I'd tell him that to his face if I met him irl
But he adds a tenure to the forum and long may it continue imo


----------



## bmd (Jun 23, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> You never get angry and annoyed?


 
Look, I can be the biggest abusive cunt in history. It's why I feel I'm such an expert (half joking) about how worthless it is.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 23, 2012)

rorymac said:


> I think Meth Lab is a great poster .. he doesn't half get some stuff wrong (but who doesn't tbf) even re drugs and I'd tell him that to his face if I met him irl
> But he adds a tenure to the forum and long may it continue imo


 
Agreed, I was just thinking it would be boring without him here.

I do always have this internal conflict with methlab. To what extent do you make allowances for his behaviour when you know he's in a bad way, and to what extent to you challenge the behaviour which is often way out of line.

On the whole I think it's a credit to u75 the way people react - but sometimes meth can be so frustrating to reason with that even the most patient of souls end up losing the rag with him. And I don't think they can be completely blamed for that either.


----------



## bmd (Jun 23, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Agreed, I was just thinking it would be boring without him here.
> 
> I do always have this internal conflict with methlab. To what extent do you make allowances for his behaviour when you know he's in a bad way, and to what extent to you challenge the behaviour which is often way out of line.
> 
> On the whole I think it's a credit to u75 the way people react - but sometimes meth can be so frustrating to reason with that even the most patient of souls end up losing the rag with him. And I don't think they can be completely blamed for that either.


 
I think you challenge it every time it happens. I think we all should do that and be completely clear that there is no place for it here. I just don't think there's any profit in mixing that up with abuse. It's like smacking a child for hitting another child. Completely incomprehensible to me. And yes, I do think ML has some very childlike behaviours.


----------



## rorymac (Jun 23, 2012)

I know what you mean and I'm well pleased there's been no banning .. big ups to the mods re that

I don't think anyone is wrong


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 23, 2012)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> I think you challenge it every time it happens. I think we all should do that and be completely clear that there is no place for it here. I just don't think there's any profit in mixing that up with abuse. It's like smacking a child for hitting another child. Completely incomprehensible to me. And yes, I do think ML has some very childlike behaviours.


 
Fair enough, there is absolutely no justification for abuse.

There is always the chance that he might act out of line towards someone who is _also_ in a bad way, and at that point not capable of rising above it so sometimes people lashing back can be understandable. I know I have been pretty harsh on meth and felt extremely guilty about it afterwards, but at the time just couldn't handle his behaviour in a rational way (being extremely drunk & depressed, and seeing him spam the hell out of a thread I started with off-topic abuse).


----------



## bmd (Jun 23, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Fair enough, there is absolutely no justification for abuse.
> 
> There is always the chance that he might act out of line towards someone who is _also_ in a bad way, and at that point not capable of rising above it so sometimes people lashing back can be understandable. I know I have been pretty harsh on meth and felt extremely guilty about it afterwards, but at the time just couldn't handle his behaviour in a rational way (being extremely drunk & depressed, and seeing him spam the hell out of a thread I started with off-topic abuse).


 
tar, I am not the Dalai Lama. I will get angry and spout off and be abusive and all that shit but I still think it's worth saying what I've said. I don't blame others for being like that either. But that doesn't mean I am just going to sit here and look at this thread and do nowt.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 23, 2012)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> tar, I am not the Dalai Lama. I will get angry and spout off and be abusive and all that shit but I still think it's worth saying what I've said. I don't blame others for being like that either. But that doesn't mean I am just going to sit here and look at this thread and do nowt.


 
Yeah ok, I just wanted to share my meanderings on it too.  I'm not saying you are wrong to say what you have.


----------



## Glitter (Jun 23, 2012)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> I think you challenge it every time it happens. I think we all should do that and be completely clear that there is no place for it here. I just don't think there's any profit in mixing that up with abuse. It's like smacking a child for hitting another child. Completely incomprehensible to me. And yes, I do think ML has some very childlike behaviours.


 
How far do people have to make allowances though? Recently I ended up on the receiving end of a load of shit from ML for making a suggestion (just one, politely and respectfully) he didn't like. He properly got a bee in his bonnet about me and started telling lies and abusing me over various different threads (threads I wasn't involved in). It was a completely over the top reaction which went from personal abuse, lies being told about me through to threats of suicide. Why should anyone have to put up with that? 

I decided not to engage any further, for various reasons including Meth's increasingly obvious fragility, reported the posts and left it but it didn't sit very well with me allowing someone to behave like that - I just decided I couldn't be arsed with the hassle (the same reason I've kept my trap shut through this discussion up until now). Sojourner appears to have done the same but again, why the fuck should she? Meth behaved disgracefully towards her for trying to help him and increasingly seems to be doing the same to anyone regardless.

Now there's mental illness and there's being a bit of a cunt. One doesn't mean the other so why should other people put up with that behaviour?


----------



## bmd (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't think you should have to put up with that at all. The thing that stopped me from weighing in when I saw him being shitty with you was because I could see you dealt with it and thought that I would just be making it worse if I did get involved. But yeah, where is the line? 

I suppose the line is that less and less people have time for ML due to his abusive behaviours. Eventually there will be very few who will engage with him unless he changes his tune. Does that compensate those who have been abused by him in the meantime? No. 

Idk Glitter, I don't have any answers really and I'm certainly not here to apologise for his behaviour, it's shit and damages the community. I just don't think that throwing abuse back leads anywhere constructive but I get that sometimes it's not about that, it's just about feeling angry and frustrated and letting him know that.


----------



## Glitter (Jun 23, 2012)

I agree. And I think the fact that people do care about him a lot and want to help him is a) testament to the fact that he has a lot to give and people genuinely like him a lot and b) the reason he's being given a lot of leeway. 

Hopefully he'll get some help. I think that's all anyone wants really.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 23, 2012)

@glitter



> How far do people have to make allowances though? Recently I ended up on the receiving end of a load of shit from ML for making a suggestion (just one, politely and respectfully) he didn't like. He properly got a bee in his bonnet about me and started telling lies and abusing me over various different threads (threads I wasn't involved in). It was a completely over the top reaction which went from personal abuse, lies being told about me through to threats of suicide. Why should anyone have to put up with that?


 
you maybe wanna show me those threads? i remember maybe 1 or 2 mild digs but ive not mentioned you more than 3 times i think it was only twice, but if you say so..show me.

i gotta pm a mod a sec, but yea on your own time show me where ive been telling lies and abusing you.. im sure everyone would love to see it coz if your right thats more ammo for you init.

regarding butchers, weve never got on..ever!
so i dunno if he right wing left wing middle wing or anywing,
i do know to me that none of that shit means anything

im not political it seems to be the 'big thing' in his life as drugs are to me but i really couldant give a shit what catagory you place me in, so one more time right wing left wing middle wing anywing i dont care coz to me they dont mean anything. (cept for being cunts in suits)

i kinda like the bit about you payin for my benefits though, word! (yes i did that on purpose to anoy him)

im have to PM a mod a sec


----------



## rorymac (Jun 23, 2012)

I respect your politics ML .. same as mine generally
All the same there are people in politics who are trying their arses off to do good stuff .. you have to realise that as well

Aaaaand see how well you are liked on here tbf

You are a great poster


----------



## rorymac (Jun 23, 2012)

If I have a criticism it's that your advice on the drugs forum can be a touch wild .. like cos it's you folks might think it's good advice when it's not
I'd ease back on that and maybe just share tbh


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 23, 2012)

rorymac said:


> I respect your politics ML .. same as mine generally
> All the same there are people in politics who are trying their arses off to do good stuff .. you have to realise that as well
> 
> Aaaaand see how well you are liked on here tbf
> ...


 
im not getting that impression lol, ive just pm'd 3 mods with my situation coz it aint really public.

thanx for the pm rory, appreciated.


----------



## rorymac (Jun 23, 2012)

Your'e welcome ML

It was nothing private really and our mental states are best to be out there anyway imo

It's a great thing to be able to express ourselves on a site such as this and tolerance is what it's all about .. none of us are perfect !


----------



## Corax (Jun 24, 2012)

I see a pencil on my desk,
Beside my keyboard.
I pick it up,
Roll it between finger and thumb,
And twirl it between my fingers.
But it's not as satisfying as tonguing your labia.


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2012)

I've just got in
After several pints
And I can't be arsed
With this thread.
Maybe I should put it
In the bin.

Cardiff City
Bluebirds.

*wipes tear from eye after penning such beautiful prose


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2012)

A nice thread ruined


----------



## Corax (Jun 24, 2012)

The Mary
Rose
Was Raised.

Can this thread
Be similarly
Elevated?


----------



## Corax (Jun 24, 2012)

editor said:


> I've just got in
> After several pints
> And I can't be arsed
> With this thread.
> ...


Uncanny that you somehow knew I'd just written a poem to you!


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 24, 2012)

Nobody excpet butchers is in this poem, and he can take i like a man coz its only one ickle bit, disclaimer though just in case you get the wrong idea i care not im doing this for me i need an outlet is all. i put a * on line three and thats it. i only uedit coz it fitted in with how im feeling right now. big love to ya.
.............................................................................................................................................................
*fags hate god dot com, coz at £7.50 for 20 regal thats your benefits all gone*


half past 2 in the morning no fun
a week i wouldant wish on anyone
excpet maybe a butchers bloody apron*

if my poetrys literal
than i guess its just typical
of un-educated political voters
not getting that its a fuckin sport... so quote y'as

you take it like im really insulting you with this?
its a fuckin competition haters just cant read go take a piss
anyone can say "fuck off" but only some can say "fuck off" like this
a peice a piss
my kidneys feeling larger,
heart beat skipping anxiety harder,
liver eyes and ankles pufed up like mr. staypuff
ghost busters i need 'em where the fuck is dan akerroid and a wake up
ahh shit he the one i damn hacked to death last night with my make-up

if i feel like im loosing i see things in the curtains
carpets wardrobe mirrors every fuckin god damned surface
and if i close my eyes they still there, they always there
and atm the moment they rising out the carpet and grabbing my hair

i never use another psudoname on here
cant even spell it but my pint is simply beer
i guess the pseudo hallucinations make up for the lack of pseudo accounts
barbiturates are comming hope-fully so one last binge and im all out

yaba yaba yaba yaba C my Method in that did ya thatcha?
apparantly im like you despite not knowing one damn thing about ya

can i give you maybe a bit of a bigger picture?
unlikely coz i cant paint for shit
but i spent many a nigh sketching out on white pasety shit

or maybe i spike ya drink with ant-abuse when you pissed out ya skull
and run like fuck for a atleast a mile or few
projectile vomiting organ damage and bile with coffee grain poo

once upon a time i started flying through the skys like no tommorow coz there wernt one, litterally i didnt take it 'day at a time' shit i was droppin and puffin was week at a time no god damn sleep, the god is slaying me for saying god damn beef

and i rely in this god damn word god dammit allready god i pray but you never heard
bollox and bull shit meets fire and brimstone
im the fire
chiststonabike is the lier
if you dont do what the preacher says you'll end up with hell fire
so fuck that mr peacher you peado fuckin twat
and i belive in lots of strange things, but the bible? not that

might aswel bomb the church
since my life has been something i didnt deserve
in skool the precher would say "read ya fuckin bible,
it has all the answers you'll ever need my son,"
outta his god dam mind wheres god now?
taking a shit on the beachbreakers visit
send them soldiors out to kill says the god he does
every fuckin war is holy insanity it cant be won

problem is its the most contracticting re-translated book on the planet
so no mr. preacher i dont want it you can have it
so then im a sinner for slating the bible
he grabs me by my hair and face and throws me at the black board
the religion teacher in high skool, he did that to me lord

is this what its about we dont belive your tripe,
they turn violant coz i dont think heavans white?
heaven is white untill the bag of heaven runs out
and yea it does seem to leave you kncoked out
oh wait wtf am i saying im outta my brain of course yes absoutaly insane
not to mention thik as pig shit
but hey just let them get away with it

way with words you could eat my turds
im only even crapping coz booze is a laxative
crude and not exactly practicle but hangovers are joked about no biggie good night kid
better out that way though coz regergitaded(sp) shit
aint the kinda of shit that i wanna fuckin spit

why im i hear oh lord with ya fuckin re- re re- re- translated bible of fear
tell the vica to shove that shit right up his reserve parking rear
for a second there i almost felt like laughing
then i rememberd the situation and the darkin
i shuldant let them get to me but i allways fuckin do,
its a hell for me for them its just a laugh to see what i'll do

and i can keep gong all fuckin night
till i see the fuckin sun rise as i light up a pipe
it aint the god or spirituallity i dont belive,
just that book that claims to have all the answers,
13 years old "here kid this is all you'll ever need"
maybe if you aint got a brain in ya head,
not realising that one page is the complete opposite to whats allready been read
turn the page again you got a fuckin mix of both,
condradicting hypocriticle
red wine is fine
turn the page wine is a sin
turn back its fine again
the fuckin bible is there for you to belive whatever you wanna belive in!

i bombing god now for fucks sake damn im alive
dying from alcohol and drugs as i thrive
if i ever meet jesus i'll ask him one thing,
dont you think you should have voluntarally gone in?

take alook around its the cause of fuckin war and disaster.
im gonna drink more beer and contemplate on becommming a rasta, and a bunch of yaba pills slowly flying faster
and fuck comming down its morphine and barbs
see you on the flip side,
maybe i'll get a better set of cards
.............................................................................................................................................

*(any referance that somebody thinks is a dig probably isnt correct, when i say preacher i mean preachers etc..i did mention a certian apron, but nothing bad just for entertainment, this disclaimer is here as im not sure what the fuck im doing)*


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 24, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Agreed, I was just thinking it would be boring without him here.
> 
> I do always have this internal conflict with methlab. To what extent do you make allowances for his behaviour when you know he's in a bad way, and to what extent to you challenge the behaviour which is often way out of line.
> 
> On the whole I think it's a credit to u75 the way people react - *but sometimes meth can be so frustrating to reason with that even the most patient of souls end up losing the rag with him. And I don't think they can be completely blamed for that either*.


 
I was pataint with cloud when mostly all others wrote him off. Still abit bemused at thati went out of my way for hours on end for years when everybody else were just like "fuck it"

turns out he trolling the entire damn time none of use saw that comming. i suppose i should put semi-troll coz i think he probably is a wife beating stealla drinking white-ace glugging diazepam crushing nob... but it was on those nights that he decided to drink whilst smokin smack on 20 vals that he decided to come and troll the place.

anti-social PD probably although i shouldant diagnose i thought BPD till the bitter end.

he used to take a hell of alot of holidays i remembertha but just didnt really go into it coz i thought he was for real but he had a pattern of comming and going every couple of months and have these holidays in spain come out of nowhere when he also claiming to be to agrophobic to pick up his meds and booze.

regardless of that, apart from throwing a few insults about i cant see where im ging wrong.. apart from not having ultra-left wing views i aint into polotics..BA has never liked me its a mutual "fuck you to" has been for ages nothing new there, i was surprised by diskomerit though dont recall having any issues with him b4 my drunk ramblings on the carr crash thread.. i honest to fuck didnt know it was so important to you all.

i suppose you dont reallly know whats happaning in my life so i cant really accuse you of anything but if you did know you would be kickin me and sptting on me whe im at my lowest but how can anyone tell if i dont tell them? they cant so no it aint yours or anybodys fault if you knew what was happaning youde probably understand the pain that this ugly rotten life is thrwing at me again(offline, and now online aswell)

god could use some wizz been up all night.cant even remember what the fuck ive been doing. there was 10 cans now only 2, there was 10 blues they all gone i was supposed to smoke a spliff 7 hours ago and avant got roun to it yet..just spaced out de-personalisatin..looking at my hands like 'what the fuck are these' as people do when the all dissocaitied


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> A nice thread ruined


 
yea..maybe i'll call the next one poetry competitin with insults required by defualt and then maybe the likes of certain people would be so offendid for what.. taking the piss to the beat of a non existant drum for fun?

i dont get ya;s.. but i dont mix with society/people IRL ... some people yea but i dont really like life..well thats wrong i dont like what people do. screw the planet of al its resoirces not givin a fuck about what happans in 200 yeas time.. is that tory? or labour? labour just means manual work to me..heavy ass lifting and carrying and fixing and all that bollox ive always hated that shit.

if i had to vote, like at gun point ide go with lib-dems but i cant stand them coz they suckin on tory discharge is all i can make out of it all.

fat old bastards in suits and some younger ones which can often be pretty hard not to wana punch. i wouldant waste the energy on pikcing up a pen to tick the box or whatever coz it dont make any differance. my vote dont count nobodys does. democracy is a rather backwards way of doing things..not so much as communism but its still pathetic. and thats why i have nothing to do with it


----------



## Corax (Jun 25, 2012)

My friend Billy
Has a ten foot willy,
And he showed it to the girl next door.
She quite correctly called the police
And Billy's now on the sex offenders register,
And had to pay an undisclosed sum in compensation for the distress.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2012)

I peered on the pier at a pear over there but I was on the privvy so peed on my pleated pants which was unfair.







Oh, why thank you.


----------



## Mephitic (Jun 25, 2012)

I WANDERED lonely as a Torie
          That floats on high o'er t' unemployed
          When all at once I spied opportunity,
          A host, of golden benefit cuts;
          Beside the dole, beneath the trees,
          Fluttering and drinkin Bacardi breeze


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 25, 2012)

It was not an enormous surprise
That she of the brilliant eyes
Having smiled without thought
Was irretrievably caught
And reduced to telling some lies.


----------



## bmd (Jun 25, 2012)

My expression wouldn't stick,
it was the glue, unable to piece
together the times when we sat on our own
in a field, on a blanket.
For the love of God.

Shall we get a take out?
I'm starving you said. Are you? 
I was starving to see your wallet.
The rarest of all of your accessories.

Why here? Why now? 
Why not? I thought.
Who cares? Food was everywhere and we just ate,
Hard to imagine eh?

You said "it could be worse, you could have brought 
your shit poetry and bored me to death
No need to be polite I thought,
happier now that I knew you weren't.


----------



## petee (Jun 27, 2012)

haiku cannot wait.
impermanence is its own
desideratum.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 27, 2012)

Shadow edged by light 
Water shaped by a bottle 
Absence in presence


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 27, 2012)

*Borderline*
*...................*

My rhymes are tight
like the lases on my shoes
if its abusable for now then i got nothing to loose
although i allready lost
cats out the bag
some cunt is stealing my post and i cant pin point that fuckin rag

wanna punch and push ya
anoy and destroy ya
tortue ya, bore ya
do it all for ya.

and also for me
an answer to my bizzarity
self harming like no tommorow
which they say doesant come
the old saying it doesant,
but im pretty damn sure i'll wake up in a saturated pool of sweat
and shaking like im freezing, out in heavy wind and the wet

drink on benzo's and get angry as hell
but i dont need to be sleeping in another fuckin prison cell
drinking again
dont know how to deal with this pain
so surpress it for the sake of getting a place where i can play my own game

tell them all to go do one
24/7 i feel blue mum
"well you gotta stay sober"
what and why the hell for mum?
"because its life and you should want it, do it for me and i'll buy you some CD's"
i dont want this life anymore mum, havant since my teens

I aint gonna let you guilt trip me into making you happy
all those years i told you "i dont feel right in the head"
you say "thats an excuse to buy another bottle to hide your damn head"
you say excuse, i say reason
and now you belive me coz i got diagnosed by two people..
...and you aint ever seen them!

so if my word as your son aint good enough mum
find another obbsession coz your harming me mum
im 33 bit i still remember the time
you saw me in the street with some guys
pulled your fuckin car over and demended to know
what was i doing who are these people... like why the fuck you gotta know?
make me look a prick but you always wealsal ya way back in
i love you to the death that unfortunataly you might have unknowingly been
a very big part of,
although i never said that, was just the therapist team

if i lived in an igllo somwhere very cold ide set it on fire
if i lived in australia ide make an ice age happen to get rid of the spiders

If i live hear i continue to drink beer
if i didnt ide be on something stonger i fear
although i duno why i fear it since not one fuckin day goes by
that i just wanna crawl up and hope to fuckin die
they revived me from 7 they wont revive me from 8
*anger, fear, guilt, stress, pain *and of course* hate*

so thats what the call it, what i just typed in bold
borderline personality disorder, some symptoms although there are more than that behold
but since you cant fuckin see my pain than how mum can you be told?
i screamed and kicked with my last drop of energy
stayin up for weeks you telling me that im just being lazy
and that i dont even know what tirdness is
if i wernt so attachted to it ide offer you a dab of my wizz

So it BPD and aload of other shit,
yet they expect me not to act that way despite telling me that thats how people with that shit react.
i can no longer deal with another fuckin NHS prat

.......................................................


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 30, 2012)

the trout swims in the ocean
but not for long
because it is a fresh water fish
death comes quickly


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 30, 2012)

the misery of rain
can be lifted by a prism of light 
but to see it
you must have your back to the sun


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 30, 2012)

perhaps i wait a little longer for making that one public


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 30, 2012)

well meth that'll teach you eh?
don't tell anyone your postie business yeah?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 30, 2012)

ice-is-forming said:


> well meth that'll teach you eh?
> don't tell anyone your postie business yeah?


 
its just a poem ice


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 30, 2012)

ice-is-forming said:


> well meth that'll teach you eh?
> don't tell anyone your postie business yeah?


 
are you saying that i shouldant put it up? or that i shuld? or what? cant see the harm myself they nicking my personal use, probably dont rad this website, they might.. although i aint done anything wrong except the contents of the post not being 100% legal but it aint more than personal. although it talleyd up to £200 worth give or take but thats 3 lost RD's and one tamperd with SD. 

Thats my mistake for dealing with the local scum round here.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 30, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> are you saying that i shouldant put it up? or that i shuld? or what? cant see the harm myself they nicking my personal use, probably dont rad this website, they might.. although i aint done anything wrong except the contents of the post not being 100% legal but it aint more than personal. although it talleyd up to £200 worth give or take but thats 3 lost RD's and one tamperd with SD.
> 
> Thats my mistake for dealing with the local scum round here.


 

nah man! put it up  just sad that you're not getting your post cos of thieving bastards thats all.

think you may be getting a tad paranoid again tho, reading stuff into my post that wasn't meant


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 30, 2012)

im a little paranoid coz of the contents of the post lol but its only personal, and they would have to confes to nicking it anyway its all probably gone by now. so yea it can go back up


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 30, 2012)

ice-is-forming said:


> nah man! put it up  just sad that you're not getting your post cos of thieving bastards thats all.
> 
> think you may be getting a tad paranoid again tho, reading stuff into my post that wasn't meant


 
yea its the content of the post is making me abit hmmmm, but fuck 'em whatever was init is gone now init? 
theiving bastards have had a warning. allready i sent an RD with empty strips of phenergan and citolopram back to myself, and a note telling them to fuckin pack it in. it hassant turned up so they have read it...or one of them has whoever's doin the nicking, could be more than one i dunno. i'll put it back up just for the sake of it being some funky as shit..although it aint got no beat so how can it be funky lol. i need a beatmaker.

peace


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 30, 2012)

(disclaimer, this is said in jest, it means nothing im not gonna do anything at all i just saying what ide like to do)
.......................................................................

*SICK OF THE POSTMAN, GOTTA MAKE 'EM SICK*

i gotta get a postman fired
if its the last thing i do
i'll go to jail for it just to have that thieving cunt through the window

of his own red damn van, he smiles at me when he drives past
the type of smile you give to somebody that you know you have blaged
bombed and hit me,
fuckin blitz me,
last week has put me in a state of mind i cant handle
so im drinkin like fuck just to try and pretend it didnt happen
but it did so now im self-harming with booze, its also the reason for this ramble

so some prick is doing to me what i never saw comming
i think ive worked it out now the reason why
but only now have the pennies droped,
and im dropping with 'em like a fuckin dead fly
it aint a white van man causing me this trouble
its a postal theiving red van man stolen my bubble
so the next time they try to take whats mine they gonna get a suprise
a surpise like me so dark and thick
a surpirse that rhymes with prick
just gonna kick back with the knowledge that somwhere sombody is gonna be doing nothing but being sick

so now we gotta sick prick
yea just like me
and my oh so woefull personality
disorder distorted,
little bit warped in the head
my passive aggrestion is out in fuckin force
and that side of me shows no remorse
you wanna nick my post? next lot i hope you do
coz whats in it is very bad for you.

so if these pricks think they gonna nick my post
to get a free and heafty dose
expecting to go to dreamland
give it about 10 mins and they will wish it was a nightmare that they can wake up from
not the crushed up anta-buse and vodka, i got ya punks my passive aggression is on one
sending shit to myself open it up chumps i want ya
and drink away...
what you think is methadone but nope, not today

i dont mind the price of a letter and a first class stamp
in the knowledge of what im sending str8 back to myself
im gonna laugh hard when you take it yourself
nick it, drink it
eat it, sink it, belive me when i say this next line
they gona be in with one of the worst biological states known to mankind

i'll put outta warning shot first but if them bastards dont heed it
imma doctor every damn pill i got,
post it to myself so it aint my fault
you wanna nick my post next time i hope you do
fuck dreamland no, just be an ambulance for you
...........................................................
No apologies, nah suckas im not sorry
you can all get fucked, im off my trolly and out my brain
so you aint getting an apology, here let me say it again

No apologies, not even aknowledgin you at all
till i get i call that i made somebody sick and fall
for nicking my posts.. im glad they sick they can suck my dick
there choice to nick it
ant-abuse and vodka...yea enjoy it prick
...........................................................

fuckin penile discharge savouring bastards gonna feel how i feel
and do what? they would have to admit to stealing post
either way they're ass is toast coz once tempted they gonna do it again
and if they do it again
the effect will be anything but heaven
str8 to hell mutha fuckers
and thats me done now,
I know you got the warning, so with this situation
imma fuckin pharmacist without the qulification
i make technology sick, i fed it to my playstation

if i lose one more post they gonna feel the force of my escalation
i can make a pill or liquid that make you all so damn sick
ballistic sick
just like my rhymes
pising over anyone at anytime
still to my own damn surprise
im owed 200 quid from a thieving posite
look him in the eyes, he knows i know, he knows its me
but doesant know my passive aggresive styleee

if he dont pay up im gonna poison he..
..he who dares to fuck with my head
will be needing a fuckin hospital bed
and not even one punch thrown
i do this all passively, to get back at them from what im owed
there choice to open my mail, so its there choice if they take whats in it
and iff its one ive sent to myself one swig of juice or a couple of alterd pills
then i guess its tough shit init
although more likely to be vomit with the runs, good buzz init?

i want them to nick it, coz then i'll be laughing as they get carried from there house to an ambulance
for being such damn fuckin theiving cunts,
i can feel my passive aggresion wakin up inside me
waking up to make a fuss that bastard looks just like me
it is me
and its wanting to be fed and im obviously gonna feed me.
........................................................................
no apologies! (chorus repeat to fade out)
.......................................................................


(nicked small amount of chorus from elswhere, more a case of sampling than nicking it just fit right and was only 2 small lines)


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 30, 2012)

Below the below is a colour few willl see.
Deeper and darker and richer than healthy blood.
Cheaper than blue with a reflection you can't see through,
scrape the surface until your finger tips are raw. You will never find it.

Slow motion ripples of treacle stick in your mind.
You couldn't swim in such a dark place.

It's a very deep place. Probably to hot to be cold.
Some people have seen it. Felt it. Heard it, but they will never explain it.

Imagine a fine white feather floating on molasses. Then add a few drips of fresh, warm blood from your own raw finger tips.

Blow the feather away. It deserves another chance. Too late.


--------------------

Prose for a painting


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 30, 2012)

ice-is-forming said:


> nah man! put it up  just sad that you're not getting your post cos of thieving bastards thats all.
> 
> think you may be getting a tad paranoid again tho, reading stuff into my post that wasn't meant


 
dammit i saved it to note pad and all the bloody paragraphs have done there own thing like.. it will have to do for now i wanna go sleep


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Blank*

the brain is shot, the mind's a blank
Thoughts all robbed by what I drank


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 30, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> *Blank*
> 
> the brain is shot, the mind's a blank
> Thoughts all robbed by what I drank


 

the only change I'd make to that is a comedy misspelling of brain to brian.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 30, 2012)

*Bullshit for the day, longer and better,*
* always the way, i can do this all fuckin day,*
* make it a capitol B for the bullshit..*
* coz i aint really thinking imma just shoot it*
*.........................*

brian and brain
brain and brian
doc says she thinks im low on iron
me skin is creepy white
like its abit too white

few years ago my blood was white to
now its some kinda gloop
my over worked liver leaves toxins to

can only deal with so much at a time
it sometimes goes on strike and fatty deposits deposit
in retern my liver gets fatter to stop it
destroying my brain with toxins again
when i drink i get these same damn pains

pain pain and would you like some pain with your life sir?
no, would you like a blade in ya eye sir?
get a fuckin move on the lines filling up
and i gotta go get something i need to pick up!
RAGE allready i thought this was fast food?
dont even talk bitch Mr.Labs in a bad mood
2 fuckin double cheeseburgers and chips
if this is thre idea of fast god knows what slow is
finally i get my bad diet
and bugger off somewhere quiet
chomping down on god knows what
tastes good enough and aint really the worst of what i got

a little bit of nothing
for you to read if you want
a little bit of something
with a dash of extra salt

take one pint glass full it up with squash
half a teaspoon of salt and a full one of suger
what have ya got? diorilyte, just a shit load cheaper
i aint really saying shit i need to go deeper

if i go any deeper now i'll fuckin drown
being to bloody blatant about my acts around the town
and when the queen gets a finger instead of a fuckin royal wave
i'll no doubt be shown via violance on how to behave

i aint even got a topic im just shooting the breeze
i might go play my playstation
and drink and take a few more of these

yay! just one more thing
im playing hawx.. so i got both right and left wing

lol


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 30, 2012)

Meth Lab where is my E for effort then?

you have clearly read my post from the first line of your last 'poem'

I use inverted commas because because i consider what you do to be arrogant and prescriptive in terms of what poetry is. While it has meaning to you and other people it is essentially descriptive prose in rhyming form and for me that isn't enough to warrant the label of poetry. poetry makes people think, it doesn't tell or describe, it questions, it is a force for change because it makes you confront yourself, it makes YOU think, and in all the lines of poetry I've read from you I've been talked to, told how it is. While that is very valid it never questions, it never asks anything of the reader. It is essentially lifeless.

This is my interpretation, it's how I feel, it's not wrong or right. It is just the way it is to me.

I'll finish with another poem.

When life is hard
it's easy for others
and when it's easy for you
they find it easier

Fuck them
and
Fuck you

it's life
it's yours
take what you can
or what you need !


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 1, 2012)

ok another one

the world is moving
she isn't there
the heads are talking 
but they don't make sense
I wait and wait and wait
and there is still nothing
or there is something 
but fear stops me seeing 
the heads are silent
and now they make sense
but I don't understand
because it's all incomprehensible
it means nothing to you
but the world to me
and it's moving again
changing again
and I thought I had it
but the heads are talking
and they don't make sense.


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 1, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> the misery of rain
> can be lifted by a prism of light
> but to see it
> you must have your back to the sun


 
you want E for Effort on that?

behave! keep 'em comming though

the others are good


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 1, 2012)

locked in my own anger and pain
all i had for breakfast was alcohol and pain
more alcohol few valium and some more pain
its afternoon now im dunk and in pain

i made a mistake
i tried to help a certian prick out
now its all ontop for me s**s a hope you fuckin choke on ya weed!
maybe noway out
life moves forward, for all my effort to that prick that better heed
im getting more pissed off every day im out
and when im drunk AND pissed off,
i release aload of shit that just aint golf

or fuckin termite cricket
with me you seriously couldant kick it
go back to bed with your E for effort
Take two E's and fuckin swallow 'em
cmon son, what the fuck you want sum?

bleedin over ya shit
with the blood from my arms
hurts too fuckin much gimme a million fuckin calms
and i mean a million,
coz any less just gonna keep me full of venemous darts
venemous tarts
various venemous tarrts and starts

i guess i got start-shit-itus
kickin at everyone cmon lets fight us
rich fuckin pharmacist offering drugs to me
got me in a shit load of trouble with the fuckin postie

grade A fuckin cunt yea grade A plus
s**s, gimme what you owe or i might just dare... nah not good enough
i'll leave it there
stay the fuck outta my hair

coz when you dont care if you die tommorw
you go about getting back whats yours and to fuck with the sorrow
...............................


----------



## chazegee (Jul 2, 2012)

signal to the beast
at balthazars feast
and you tell them
you want to get in
tried everybody else
but i say to myself
those boys are bad but man they play to win

and those smiling faces gunna cut you in the dark
now you're, swimming with the sharks
tried evrybody else
but I think to my self
those boys are bad but man they play to win

flame out the living with the words of the dead
their forgotten words of protest are all written in red
and if you listen to a mountebank
you better hold tight to your health
your woman, wallet sanity and self

the writtings on the wall
the citadel will fall
cthulu will rise up from the deep
the tears of enemies
mark the taste of victories
the path to mine is paved with heads on spikes

and those smiling faces gunna cut you in the dark
now you're, swimming with the sharks
tried evrybody else
but I think to my self
those boys are bad but man they play to win

running through the night
with the past far out of sight
no time, to stumble, trip or fall
well it seemed to me
they believed in destiny
let history piss on someone else instead


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 2, 2012)

quality chazz


----------



## chazegee (Jul 2, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> quality chazz


To be read with the Benny Hill theme tune as backing.


----------



## muhumusa (Jul 15, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i might get going now
> since there alot of cow smell
> there is another word for it
> goes by the name of fuckin bull shit
> ...


----------



## muhumusa (Jul 15, 2012)

very poor


----------



## discokermit (Jul 16, 2012)

.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 16, 2012)

I cut my tongue with a clumsy bite.
Salt and lemon from tequilla.
Sugar and TCP. Tears fell like vindaloo drops.
Sweat leaped from the holes in my skin.
Numb, I checked the mirror to see if blood still bled.
I added more lemon juice.
I plucked petals from Jasmin. Threw them high into the breeze.
Venetian blinds creaked, shutters banged. My tongue dried.
Night sweats sweltered and chilled. Sheets protected. Mosquiotoes attacked.
Helicopters prevented sleep.
Cunts.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 16, 2012)

Seeds from the rank reeds sank
Stagnant carp rotted on the bank
Stench stank, shit would float
Pure romance from this honeymoon boat


----------



## Mephitic (Jul 16, 2012)

i dearly wish that i'd tried much harder
but now its all too much to late
i wait for the calls which seldom happen
and his poor attempts to mask the hate


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 17, 2012)

muhumusa said:


> very poor


 
one mans poor is another mans funny
one mans funny is another mans bore
bore in ya tummy good hunting its sunny
kickback in the evening cooking your hunted score
...................

THAT was very poor.. can u do better?


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 17, 2012)

discokermit said:


> .


 
yea man...tight verse, killed it!

lol


----------



## discokermit (Jul 17, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> yea man...tight verse, killed it!
> 
> lol


it was pretty good but i deleted it cos it would have made you cry.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 17, 2012)

A lifetime in 30 minutes.

A 30 minute death scream after the first shot
30 dogs finished it after a fight
30 men gathered it, hung it, and left it
30 women drained the blood, cut the cuts, and cooked it
In 30 minutes 30 people ate the whole fucking hog.


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 17, 2012)

discokermit said:


> it was pretty good but i deleted it cos it would have made you cry.


 
nothing like a good cry... releases endorphins.
what was you gonna go on about me and me mor-fins?

and my drugs and my booze
and my valium blues
and how i make up shit about you
coz im sad and confused

its all true... fire away
make my evening a day
make my day so fuckin grey
so grey i'll make up more bollox and look stupid...well hey *shrug*

not once in this entire thread have i worried about insults
ive invited them
ive writed them
so go on then
get writing some

just gimme a verse
make it two make it worse!
make it three to to the fore
and 5 to the six
oh damn in in bits

what have i done
with my own gun
a tragic desend
into poetry fun

make me cry like a baby
weatherd and crazy
pathetic and lazy
oh how that would bait me


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 17, 2012)

Where is the wet?
why so dry?
Optrex is an excuse, a relief from the grief.

I'm all clogged up
Full to the brim
The only release is a bit to grim.

My tear ducts are blocked with crusty excretions.
If only I could see you now.


----------



## discokermit (Jul 17, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> nothing like a good cry... releases endorphins.
> what was you gonna go on about me and me mor-fins?
> 
> and my drugs and my booze
> ...


ok,

boo,
fuckin,
hoo.


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 17, 2012)

nothing is pissing me off more right now
than the swety clamy shit resulting from no alco-hell
there's booze in the house
and pernod it be
ide say maybe 20 - 25cl
left over from saterday mornings attempt to pretend all is well

i cant see either stan
with all this fuckin clamy swet
but i gotta get better man
one chance left

so many chances gone
at least 30 goin on..
when i was goin on 30
a litre aday didnt seem wrong

but now that im out of my twentys
seems im also out of my plentys
and when i say plenty
i just said it to rhyme with twenty

coz im fuckin crap
aload of useless fuckin pap
yet this thread is mine
i own it like 80% wine
that would rip up your tubes
coughing blood whats to loose

im very weak at the moment
there be tragic events
regardless of that
i'll continue to tense..my muscle

my muscle, im weak and confused
my muscle, i dont have any, another 10 blues
my muscle, is tense as hell
my muscle, is sweting aswell
...........................................

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeZZZZZusssss H i should be in bed

night night


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 17, 2012)

discokermit said:


> ok,
> 
> boo,
> fuckin,
> hoo.


 
*sigh*

yea that really made me feel so..i dunno terrible? bad? what was you aiming for with that???

lol i piss all over this thread with one hand at the keyboard another patting my dog and without even lookin at the fuckin screen

deffo talent from chaz and that welsh fella and a couple others like, dont get me wrong, but dont get me right either, ive been known to huff the odd bit of ether


----------



## discokermit (Jul 17, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> *sigh*
> 
> yea that really made me feel so..i dunno terrible? bad? what was you aiming for with that???


you asked me to insult you in rhyme. i did.


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 17, 2012)

discokermit said:


> you asked me to insult you in rhyme. i did.


 
well you failed then coz it didnt insult me. it made me feel big headed and egotistical...just the trick tbh exactly what i needed i guess i should thnk you for that

EZ as you go


----------



## discokermit (Jul 17, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> well you failed then coz it didnt insult me. it made me feel big headed and egotistical...just the trick tbh exactly what i needed i guess i should thnk you for that
> 
> EZ as you go


fair play. take it easy.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Jul 17, 2012)

There's the weighing 
and then there's the waiting
ones for the stressing
 the other does the taking
 then theres feeling and   
the not feeling-feeling

At last. Avast!
All You wanted was some overboard keeling
 you wouldn't  stop til the line quit reeling.
Not feeling - boyount now 
boots both thrashin   
gainst the abyss     
still grasping   
your lifebouy kid  

 lighthouse beams keep orbiting 
crags starking
 the swell still exploding
not outer space 
 not inner ruins  
Its the dimmest light that 
travels furthest round
 the cirumference.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 18, 2012)

is this thread just for poems about drugs? or?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 19, 2012)

Naked touch on metal bones.


dolly's gal said:


> is this thread just for poems about drugs? or?


 
Nah. It's about everything 

Naked touch to metal bones
Humid heat and conductive tones
Cool to feel, heat to heal
Toss and turn until nothing is real.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 19, 2012)

actually it doesn't look right on here...


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 19, 2012)

dolly's gal said:


> is this thread just for poems about drugs? or?


 
i tend to post most on this one and tend to write about what i know and feel and not much else i aint really got much vocabulary.(skool..pah!)

but you can write what ever you want, there are no rules except you have to make a poem. if you just post "thats crap" or "i dont have to proove me self to you" or other such stuff that has been said then thats not allowed and the only reason it aint allowed is coz they didnt make it rhyme! (or poetic)

so shoot dolly gal
do what you do
do i wanna read it gal?
you bet ya sweet ass i do
.....

peace!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 19, 2012)

haha. maybe. i'm kinda shy


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 19, 2012)

dolly's gal said:


> haha. maybe. i'm kinda shy


 
ive got anxiety neurosis and agrophobia and worry 24/7 about everything.... i guess that makes me shy to dont it? lol

since i just broke my own damn rule
of posting without the poetry
who sad that was a rule? 
who the hell was that bloody fool?

ahh shit it was me
that said it had to be
all about poetry
oh woe is me
.........................

But if you dont stick to the (pretyy much non-existant and pointless) rules than all sorts a shit starts 'appnin

like the spiders are on the wall
and they smokin crack 'n all
and ya 30 worst enemys of all time
will bring monsters with them to your house to cuase crime
at exactly the same time

and at the same time as that
the police show up
and they armed as fuck
and just b4 armageddon somebody said E-Nuff!
and strutted there damn stuff...
................................
yea come with it! slipmatt

SL2

Peace!


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 20, 2012)

THROWING UP POO, AND TAKING A LITTLE PISS
..............................

the writings on the wall
but it wont go away
its an omen
or just the prodigy far from there hey days

tekno go mun
welsh as fuck mun
the prodigy suck some
but they used to be good

the experince was real
back when tape still had appeal

tekno punks,
or tekno monks?

tekno fronts when they lost the nack
jilted was there best in my opinion
but my opinions crap
e-nuff about the prodigy they were quite good
but the invaders album was abit not so good
i preferd to go at full throttle after a clostraphobic sting
but invaders must die
made me want somebody to take me to the hospital and cry

dunno why im slaggin off the prodigy
with kieth and his firestopping ways

maxim just shouted WHAT WHAT
at every single chance he got
the MC killed the dancer
and also killed my fuckin ears
the dancer should have killed the MC
music to my tears

let the music do the talking
is what i would say
unless its hip-hop rap
coz lyrics are prima-ray
..............................

not my best..poor show mr.meth
i think you should set fire to yourself again for that
and tazer my own bollox for being such a silly prat

im tired of stearing at the screen
so im gonna eat some cornflakes
cornflakes and milk
is the ultimate high
bit of suger on top
yea thats just righ

lovely job.. eat it up yum yum!
take laxative to make sure it comes outta my bum
been forgetting to take it again
oh no no no no
throwin up poo
makes the girls form a cue
they love it all that rotten egg burping and half degisted food
kinda browny green look to it
yea baby girl thats ill sick and rude


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 20, 2012)

*Suggestions*

Screwed at work
on the wall
is a small box painted
a cheerful sky-blue
beneath a sign
reading

“Suggestion box:
This box will be opened
every month
and suggestions discussed
at the
Monthly Management Meeting.
Sensible suggestions
only please.”

Or words to that effect.

There has been
an empty chocolate bar wrapper
in there for at least 6 months now
which illustrates how often they think
of us
and how little
we think of
them.


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 21, 2012)

the future is yesterday m8
get the fuck off my plate
you really dont wanna feel my hate

not here at least
number of the beast
let these words be like the feeling you get when a loved one is decesed

fire and brimstone
to hell you must go
now we got bad science
church news is yesterday yo

when was the last time you heard of a satanist pedo?
the christians do it like its fuckin something like legal!
and fuck the regal
8 quid for 20
im nuts and evil
and freindly and ready
beat you to death or cuddle like teddy
ready?

do you see what i mean?
catch up
match up
light the match flashed up
scratched up spiders under ya skin
i got milions under mine and ive only just begin

wen i say clean you say clean one time!
when i say anything you better watch your line
when they so do i say poo
when they say poo... i throw up on you
..
(maybe a scratch? little chika-duvat break?
fuck the chorus verse 2 lets go str8)
..

i mean clean from booze
other drugs arnt really that bad news
unless you run out
without a doubt
one step at a time
im fuckin fine
no beer or wine
i'll finsih with rhyme

peace!
..

lol im sorry peeps i just got rollin.. chillll

big love and all that chaos. 

FUCK i gotta big dick (i havant really)


----------



## Superdupastupor (Jul 22, 2012)

I woke up with a un recalled
pill under my tounge
I guess my throat was a little
dry.
like dead people in the past
with coin for the next world.

It worried me a little
wouldnt it you?

chocking hazard


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 24, 2012)

CHOKING HAZZERD
......................

chocking hazzard im a choking hazzerd
choke you to death coz im wired, twisted and hap-hazerd
bladded
butterd and off my plate
god dammit allready just pause and wait

theres that god dam word again
god dammit im crap absurd again

just one more word
will i be heard
or will i do the hearding
like a sheepy dog
breaking bricks with her teeth
and hearding everything from flies to frogs

bread with out butter is like me without drugs
nothing to it really just tastes of how it does
i deffinataly can belive its not butter, simply coz it aint
where as a big tin of paint is a fuckin big tin of paint

if it aint then i cant belive it,
but i dont need to worry about that due to whats in it
coz pain is paint
until it aint
and when it aint then it aint
but untill it aint then its definataly paint

im gonna put some on my bread coz at least i will know
that its real paint not fake butter like i cant belive it yo

godammit man wheres the god damn beat
tapping along these keys and tapping my feat
tapping yea im tapped in the head
wanna be a female and take a lesbian to bed
doctors wondering why i aint dead
and why i go on about wanting to end my life dead
preferably with a bullet to head

OD's dont work
im too beserk
woke up from all 7 that were sure to work
kill at least 10 people
but not me
coz im special fucked and weird
with full blown HPPD

im supernatural like string theory
handsome but freaky and weirdy
bangin on again to my very own thread
the leader of this crew i'll battle anyone till they dead
lyrically challanged due to lack of skoool
but look how i make easy work of some poor fools

im talking outside of the site so you wouldnt see it
and like fake butter... do you really belive it?
......................................

peace!


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 24, 2012)

MORE!

how about another one
i mean come on son
its getting dark there work to be done
i shit myself and stain my trousers
hose them down out the back with the flowers
the neighbours laugh at my incontinant states
untill i knock on there door and break there face
or maybe just a shot of mase

some CS-gas to have them screaming for a mask
or a nice baseball bat to go at there fuckin backs

if i was you and you were me
you would commit suicide and ide OD
if you were you and i was me
then nothings changed quite litterally

talking shit like i just thrown up some
this is too easy i want money and cheesy
i heard on the grape vine that she's lookin fine
a fine looker who is maybe too fond of wine

i better nip to a differant topic
before i loose the fuckin plot
did i pick it up or drop it?
out my mind without a care
dont step on my ingrown toes dont dare
and for that matter dont fuckin stare

everything i write is the fuckin nuts
like the scars on my arm from fukcin cuts

hit me
........

peace!


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 24, 2012)

me me me me lab is what butchers called me

me me me me lab
is in the house and about to squalch
everything i can think of in mass amounts

choking up them poets like asphictiation
strangling my own self masterbating
i allready said that on another post
they aint even my lyrics i just nick 'em and post

belive that you belive anything
in for the win and the win is in me
this is why a cut it so effortlessly

pissed off with my dyslexia
wont stop me writing tripe to help me vent
my brains gone heywire and fuckin bent
if you go on a bender are you bent?
if you have a fender bender do you got insurance ment
to cover the costs and str8ten it up m8
everything i do i do it great
apart from everything i do its a rubish bad state

that one was crap wernt it
but i tapped it coz i deserve it
the freedom to shoot my fuckin rhymes
stop me going out at night commiting crimes
i never broke bad i just broke evil
took broken evil to the devil to swap for a speed pill
and whilst i was down there made sense to say
get off my throne bitch hell is my night and day
............................................................

poor.. but from the hip of course


----------



## 8115 (Jul 24, 2012)

you can live on watermelon

(a very short poem)


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 25, 2012)

more of a statement then poem? lol


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 25, 2012)

more of a statement then poem
look you gone 'n got me off and goin
for this one is for you i be showin
that there is no stopping or let going
catch a plane to where your goin
but dont think your enemys wont be knowin
but i'll meet you on the landing pad and still be flowin
coz you had to go and get me goin

yea! what did i just say
i said yea! lets make that word of the day
and when ya plane comes crashing down
grab ya bags before we drown
and its off on holiday
fuckin thailand all the way!

kickin
....

peace


----------



## 8115 (Jul 28, 2012)

Shallots (with a nod to Sylvia Plath)

peeling paper thin skins
church bells in the distance
shaking hands
and clean hair


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 30, 2012)

*USED TO IT (part 1)*
..................
never mind clean hair what about clean air?
everytime i go back to cardiff or 'port its there
as soon as i step off the train the pollution hits me like a cocktail of drugs
the pollution is abit like a couple of thugz

powers that be they blame it all on smoking
but there a bunch of ways to have bad lungs
people never smoke a cig in there life...
but still get the cancer greif and strife
too young

you get used to it
nobody enjoyed there first cigarette
on that shit i would put alot on that bet
ejoy it or not,
unless they wanting and ready to stop?
take away there smokes and what do you got?
insane junkys like with crack-cocaine
take away somebodys nicoteine and the rusults are give or take the same

and when i say same i mean the crack addicted crack head
take away
a 60 a day
smoker of smokes
now without any smokes
the smoker would act
exactly the same as the crack head on a 'no joy' day ide say thats a fact

A craNk addicted bastard swilling back vodka all the time
i remembr *knowing* that without tobacco, there would be no fun at all this time
i'll just finish off this half assed rhyme
with the word rhyme
coz im very stoned and look at the time
time to roll another one all mine
dime
fine
kick me in the nuts and break my fuckin spine
im not to fond of all that grime

but without a ciggarate i cant even make a joint
without a fuckin joint what is the fuckin point?

but i know i can manage without weed
but cigs? jesus thats a fuckin challange indeed!
............................


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 30, 2012)

grammer should be a nudge better now (give or take, and not that anybody gives a shit lol)


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 31, 2012)

*LETS GO, YEP YEP YEP NO*​*..................................*​​if i could put everything into all i write​instead of a pulse rate that could kill me twice​some times i just wanna fuck it off​end my life whilst in the backround is s14n and her smokers cough​​the E-Smokes cost alot​and i aint got alot​and certianly between me and my partner​we aint got enough for much fun and laughter​​i just had to turn down a mate​who askin over the odds for serious bate​and now i dunno what to do​if ive offended him im gonna be gutted to​​but a line needs drawing so lets draw it now​i aint gonna be no push over cow​that moo's all day​no life to say​a room full of drugs is how i play​​BUT there's this thing called money​and if i had it i would have allready bought it sonny​but i aint got shit​except for maybe being surrounded by a wall of bricks​and sometimes get followed by a bunch of pricks​if i get re-incarnated ide wanna come back as a bitch​so i could stay at home all day and feel my tits​​yep no yep yep yep no oh no im going solo​and its all your god damn fault​i was just going to bed but now im off​and when i say off i mean im fuckin off up on one​freestyle rhymes for me are such fun​they kinda like real butter to go on your bun​instead of that healthy ass shit thats no fun​​the stuff i take what differance it make?​roll another joint and get baked​and just like ice it sets me off some​now i need amphetamine to focus on them​either that or some fuckin opium​walk around dopey eyed on dopeium​smoke me some​im out for now yea thats me done​i'll end this shit with... a loaded gun​​and when i say gun i mean shoot from the hip​one hundred and 80 seven bullets kill ya quick​and when i say bullets i really mean words​i dont need to fuckin hit you i'll just starting rhyming words​when i take a shit im shitting out turds​and them turds are tellin me to use my words​​and i couldant give a fuck if anyone concours​..............​​from the hip. 3 - 4 mins...and 10mins for the fuckin edit  fuckin dyslexia​​peace​


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 1, 2012)

*MISERY*
...........
im not happy
feel like those feelings are comming again
those feelings when there aint nothing in ya way except a train
yea i want out
i wish somebody would help me out
come shoot my dead
put a million fuckin bullets in my head
or just run me over
coz im fucked over
everything i do i do it drunk or buzzed coz i cant get sober

i see my women and she looks weatherd from all the shit ive put her through
i feel like a cunt and i cant stop destroying this cunt coz i dont really wanna be a cunt

but facts are facts unfortunatly
and the good nice human in me
the one with morals and nice'ness and all that be
getting destroyed
coz every time im annoyed
i savegerly destroy
any of that fuckin decency in me

i hate my fuckin self
and aslong as i hate my self
i will continue to destroy all that i am
poison myself to my death
whilst smashing my own head
with my own fist untill i run out of puff and just collapse

head is always in my hands
my head is always lookin at the floor
my prime years have gone ive fucked it all
and when oppertunity comes sometimes we forget karma comes
and when karma comes dont we just fuckin know it does

8 years of my life
have been a complete load of fuckin shite
not just for me but the partner i feel have used
not intentianaly but it just seems to me that she would be happy with someone else

and for the shit that i have done i just cannot let it run
i gotta fuckin make myself pay in fuckin spades
i'll murder myself destroy myself and my wealth
and to be honest right now anyone else

i like to think i have good morals
hold the door open for grippers
please and thank you all the fuckin time
but what does it do except nothing at all
i spend most my time in hell like a baby and just cry

im a motha fuckin nice guy
and it dont pay to be motha fuckin nice guy
get ya self fucked up by a bad guy
damn right you finish last if you a nice guy
cant stand it no more i wanna die guy
bash my head against the wall for being nice guy

and i see them all those fuckin badass fuckin pricks
that get away with every fuckin thing they want
seems the more evil you are
the easier life is by far
got nothing left yada yada bladdy blah.,..

i gotta get myself happy
im not happy
if im not happy
whats the point in life if you cant be happy?

maybe i should turn into a blood suckin cunt
a right little cunt of a runt
that fucks people over like easy work
but i dont think i got it in me
i dont belive im that bad really
but dont change the fact this aint wat i really want

but tommorw 'll have changed my fuckin mind coz it keeps changing
my heads like one fuckin great ball of shit
i know nothing at all
except how to hammer them all
those drugs and there receptors im long time bored

fuck knows anymore
just got that feeling knocking at my door
i hate my fuckin life
its fuckin shite
and i want out tonight
but i aint got the balls

so i'll just keep on using to pretend that this is working but the fact is there's only one reason we are broke
and i dont need to make a half assed rhyme for you all to figure out that reason,
you allready know the fuckin reason its a sad joke
.............................................................................

please somebody kill me.
dont let me know about just come and cut my fuckin head off PLEASE!

I had 250 quid this morning..now i have 5 quid and its not even 7pm

fuckin tick this and tick that
tickin up chemicals so i can feel like that
i just wanna feel decent and maybe have some freinds
to have a laugh with instead of this never ending thought cycle about wanting to die
and if i cant die then i'll deffinataly settle for getting high
but i cant be high perminantly coz i dont have that kinda cash so i stop and try my best i really try
i now know that my best is fuckin useless at best
i cant even do a week so why bother why?
and this load of shit just to get off my chest is making me wanna crawl up and die

ta fuck with the edit i aint in the mood nobody reads this crap anyway


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 1, 2012)

*CRY AWAY, TIME TO PAY*
*...............................*

just wanna fly away..
aint nothing left to say so i just wanna fly away
only thing in my way is a fuckin train so i'll fly away

and spend the next 8 years crying 24/7
for taking advantage i deserve hell not heaven
i never in my heart of hearts knew that this was how it was gonna be
but then again i was never thinking i was using like the most insane of insane junkys

but now there's nothing left to say so i may aswell fly away...
only i cant fly so i'll just fall off the top
make a bloody splash of human waste when i hit the concreate block
from the highest building i can find and jump off the top.

nothing in my way so i gotta just fly away
i love this women too much to fuck her life up and stay
if i could only turn the clock back to those erly days
the best days i ever had in my life
those days i crave for every night
i wanna go back to when it was first allright
and not fuck it up but its too late for that now tonight

i got the feeling that my poetry is fuckin shite
i also got a feeling that its actually allright
what does it matter its just a way to vent
and everybody likes to have a complament

but i dont think my work is quite up to spec
im just waiting till i can next get wrecked.

coz there's nothing else to do so i might aswell drink and boo hoo
i'll be crying for the next 8 years 24/7 for what i gone done and do
nobody understands it even the ones that do
and there's only one of them and she's had a gutsfull to

s14n is THE BEST human ive ever met.
so what the fuck is she doing with a fuckin junky toe-rag cry baby cunt headed pig headed prick dickhead wanker cunt fuckin ass hole bastard twat like me???? She deserves MUCH MUCH MORE!

i cant give it to her so i guess i gotta go
keep on crying untill one day a suicide attempt might actually work and i will happy go
to the grave i hate this life
its nothing but a ball of shite
yes i know i cannot write
bet your ass that i can write
i just contradicted me
not sure if it was willing or unwilingly
i just get going
i when im up and off and goin
i just cannot stop myself fuckin flowin
jesus H i wanna stop
but i cant coz its like i just had a hit of rock
but i aint so what the fuck is goin on?
i'll end this with sorry and log off and be gone
...........................................................

peace


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 2, 2012)

i dunno if i an handle this much positive feedback but yea... keep it comming lol


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 2, 2012)

This is more rap than poetry really.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 2, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> This is more rap than poetry really.


 
rap is poetry..rap is harder than poetry. although they are the same thing..just people who cant rap come up with pathetic words that dont even mean anything and no entertainment value.

jump up on a stage and try and freestyle rap..its HARD! MUCH harder than just bangin on like that prick on the mcdolands advert a year or so ago (i had to mute it it was so crap)

peace


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 2, 2012)

*GOTTA BE MORE HAPPY*
*..............................*

positive then
life is great
i think i gone met my soul m8
look to the futer coz the futers great
learn to become a man instead of a waste

i think i just had a fuckin hallucination
of me in control of my inebriation
think possitive and dont damn stop
the pathways will work regardless if your life is good or not

everyday is an oppertunity
to keep going and become a new me
but fuck its hard
harder than me
i need to show this life who i be
beter and more pos-ity

self loathing and guilt
has been built
gonna smash it down
its gonna get me killed
so ill man up and hopefully s14n be thrilled

get half a chance and grab it... then re-build
......................

peace


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 3, 2012)

(eminem)
Its friday
and its my day
gonna party
all the way to sunday
maybe monday
i dont know what day
every day's just a holiday!
................................

(Meth Lab Me)
............................

Dont ya just love it
when the weekend comes round
time to buzz it
buzzin it hard
higher than a fighter plane flyin at fuck knows miles an hour past my yard

i live near an airport
and they often do manuvous
falcons, F2's and harriers
and the occasional air ballon-ers

and of course the copper chopper
in search of a car robber
search lights on that bitch he knows he's fucked

so puts his foot to the floor
his mate dont wanna play anymore
so the cunt headed thief throws his mate out the fuckin door
so now we got a problem
coz he knows the choppers on him
and nobody really gets away from that

meanwhile though
there aint no stopping him go
an you can bet its an innocent that gets run down mowed.

Car theifs
i gotta tell ya i hate them car theifs
honest to god they piss me off they got no morals
often end up mowing down some innocent peep's its just such sorrow
so im glad when they get caught and go to court tommorow
buy your own fuckin car,
peoples cars aint for you theifs to fuckin borrow
cunt headed wankers got no morals
i know i allready said morals
but really they got shit in the way of morals
but happy run someone out there way with cars that they have borrowed

bang 'em up they dont deserve the liberty
and the same goes for racers
they insured and shit maybe yea
but dont stop 'em hitting 100 miles an hour on a 30 road
2 boyracers goin at it i knew one guy that did it what a toad
hitting 90 and 120 MPH on a 30 road and no control on the passanger side
and they crashed for being ass holes and of course the passanger died. 

death by dangerous driving he got banged up for 18months
but that aint gonna bring that girl back to life
seriously i have no fuckin idea
of how he manages to get any sleep at night
........................................................

fuckin theiving bastards buy your own damn car insure it pass ya test and drive safely ffs we got ps3's for giving it 120 in the 30 zone.

R.I.P The Passanger


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 3, 2012)

sorry bout that, not really nice tail but yea.. i knew both of them actually and the one fella he was fine in every way untill he got behid the wheel, after that he just couldant resist it.. always had to be around the 90mph mark. the other guy involved was a right prick he didnt even care..just let the passanger die. didnt even try and help.

fucked up

too negative this.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 3, 2012)

all this time this been here and LeChat aint seen it... damn.

might actually have some competition if he has a go 

bump garf bump!
you great big lump
you fuckin blind or what?
i thought you was online... not livin in a squat

lets see what ya got
coz if im ready or not
stealin cars from a parkin spot
on topic that is not

BUT
ive found a way to vent
although get little encouragment
due to a minor few
who just know that what they do
is bollox compared to mine
so lets go homie lets write some ryhmes
..............................................

peace!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't really rhyme any more mate.  
sorry but your timings late,
apostate, I frustrate,
never initiate,  I wait,
not to bait, it was just fate,
you see,
for me,
it's too easy,
but fails to put food on the plate.


----------



## rorymac (Aug 5, 2012)

There exists a guy called Pete
Repeat Pete Pete

Hello speaking
Yeah I got a kawasaki z1000

It aint rocket science
I said it aint rocket science

Are you with me

Here this'll make you laugh heh heh

I was in this van
With a Northerner

He was like 'you're a southern softy'
I'm here to sort you out
More like you ran out of firms in Doncaster
Your missus kicked you out

Get out of my fucking van
Shut the fuck up and drive

Like all aggressive
Are you with me

You're a conman
A painter and decorator

With your lottery syndicate
And your new boots
Cos you just pocket the loot

I could easily retire
Sign on the dole
Go down the park

Here you know I like my girlfriend to piss on me
Don't knock it til you try it
Are you with me

Get out of my van
Fuck you more like
You Northern drunk cunt
With your ipa cans

Get out of my fucking vehicle NOW
Just drive the fucking thing
Or I'll knock you out

See these boots 40 squids
Got them down the market
Dewalt apprentice

You're a conman
One coat Kenny
Gloss and go
Gloss and go

It's all he does
No prep are you with me
A yamaha R3 or a kawasaki z1000
A fucking 210 bus and an out of date sandwich

An apartment in Altinkum
A wasteland in Dubai
A tenner for a cleaner
A bird with a moustache

Get out of my fucking vehicle NOW
You fucking doughnut .. you southern fucking doughnut
It aint rocket science
You're a liability .. a repetitive waste of space

Shut the fuck up and drive
Can you get that
No speak english more like !

Gloss and go


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 6, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I don't really rhyme any more mate.
> sorry but your timings late,
> apostate, I frustrate,
> never initiate, I wait,
> ...


 
timmings late?
allow me to bait
i got no vocab coz school i hate

i dont even know what apostate means
maybe it will come to me in my dreams

fate?
for you?
what giving it up?
you better come tell me to shut the fuck up
i dont either get no money or food
be i can still rhyme for fun and be god damn rude

now before i bother your rep
allow me to step it up
and you be the step
for me
you see
is also easy
so maybe hit me back
with some of ya crap

here's an idea
maybe go out and sling some crack
youde make alot more money than you do from rap
for me
you see
is easy to
although i will admit to nickin a line or two
if i absolutaly have to
at the moment im just trying to get you to rap dude
so let me know if you wanna challange my flow
can ya do it? its a simple yes or no

if you dont i'll just consider myself the one that won
and then be done
.....................................................................

for the sport only homie

*PEACE!*


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 6, 2012)

nice to see rory involved  what up geeZa

LeChat visited us when we was in cardiff..and rapped circles round me fair play lol.

he alot better on an actual microphone no doubt


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 6, 2012)

*U-75'S GOAT*
................

heavely sorried on a monday
but im feeling like i gotta
i fuckin hate mondays and tuesdays,
and tuesdays tommora
feel my liyrical horror
or dont no fucka has a go at me
coz they know they gonna get fucked up quite badly

all this bait i put out yet no-one takes it
they dont say fuck all at all
was it good or crap?
that last one that i tapped
i got no reaction so i know it aint crap

s** to scared to even put any of her fuckin bull shit up
thats why im like percent at least 80
completaly incharge of my compititions thread bait me
or i'll bait you
for the sport ive decided this is what the fuck i do
and ya'll know allready if i do something i do it well
that fuckin big headed MethLab knows more then any docter, pharamsist, key-worker or GP its a long list
i even take the piss outta my fuckin psychiatrist

if i put my energys into something
then that somethings gonna be well done kid
and ive been putting my energys to this
aint nobody gonna fucking dare to diss

i just read this thread from page one
im even better than i thought!
and i allready thought i was onto one
but didnt realise how little i needed to be tought
coz i aint learned none
it just blasts out from my brain
i belive i have a gift i was to insane to see

and now its kinda pised me off some
coz im only being real when i say that im a little bit to old for rap

but dont think im gonna stop 'em
its so fuckin easy here i am im off on one!

i think im urbans goat
this rap shit really floats my boat
and when i say goat i mean *G*reatist *O*f *A*ll *T*ime and on urban i consider that accolade to be mine
coz you know that I know
that I know that you know
that you know that I know
and I know that you know...im a goat


and for all y'all that dont know what a goat is its the *G*reatest *O*f *A*ll *T*ime
and on urban-75 i consider that accolade to be mine

yea mutha fuckas yea mofo's
i knows that you knows
that i knows that you knows
i allready said this so god knows
but every fucka knows

my potatoes baked
my boat be floating
and i know that on this thread
im the urbanite goat, doing my goat thing

im Urbans goat.
.....................................

FUCK that took along time to edit.

Peace!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 7, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> *U-75'S GOAT*
> ................
> 
> 
> ...


 
And who is s**?

If this is me, again, you are one tiresome little prick - fucking well leave it alone


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 7, 2012)

sojourner said:


> And who is s**?
> 
> If this is me, again, you are one tiresome little prick - fucking well leave it alone


even if it was and you're not named isn't it inflaming the situation to make the above comment... 

you want it left alone then what do you need to do?  hint the concepts in the concept...


----------



## sojourner (Aug 7, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> even if it was and you're not named isn't it inflaming the situation to make the above comment...
> 
> you want it left alone then what do you need to do? hint the concepts in the concept...


Isn't it fucking annoying to keep being singled out by the cunt?

I'll answer that for you - yes it is, and if you don't know the whole story read the thread.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

lol chill soj, or hit me with some lyrics

you sound... annoyed, wel i guess coz you cant defeat me you would be but jesus.

if your so older and wiser, let it fuckin go ya cryer


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 7, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Isn't it fucking annoying to keep being singled out by the cunt?
> 
> I'll answer that for you - yes it is, and if you don't know the whole story read the thread.


what thread where have you personally been named? you haven't I personally thought he was refering to his partner who also has a name beginning with S IRL so I assumed this was why it was starred out... 

but now you've highlighted that it's all about you then I'm wiser than I previously was...

or you're suffering some hysterical paranoia and need to stop now before you make an arsehat out of yourself... 

Meth are you referring to sojourner, and if so can you stop it's making her upset, if not continue on and ignore these comments from her and me ??


----------



## sojourner (Aug 7, 2012)

Okay fine - carry on cuntface, I've clearly had a massive impact on you for you to keep harping on about me all the time. Nice to be so fucking important to you.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Isn't it fucking annoying to keep being singled out by the cunt?
> 
> I'll answer that for you - yes it is, and if you don't know the whole story read the thread.


 
i asked you to put some stuff up on the thread and give me your opinion.. you gave an opinion via PM which tbh wasant up to much(sorry) i'll let that be my fault.

then you put some stuff up and take it right back down
and bang on about how you dont like free-verse
and poetry aint rap like jesus!

calm the fuck down, take a fuckin pill
do what you gotta do, to chill your anger
coz im lafffin at you!

ha ha (aka lol)

ffs PEACE!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 7, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> what thread where have you personally been named? you haven't I personally thought he was refering to his partner who also has a name beginning with S IRL so I assumed this was why it was starred out...
> 
> but now you've highlighted that it's all about you then I'm wiser than I previously was...
> 
> ...


Post 86 onwards, on this thread


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

and no i wassant naming you but i will coz it makes you all mental.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Okay fine - carry on cuntface, I've clearly had a massive impact on you for you to keep harping on about me all the time. Nice to be so fucking important to you.


 
twice... just twice... and the reason it was twice is coz you went mental after the first... so i wound you up a little bit but tbh i never attacked you, i just sacked you, you cant compete with me, so i'll stick to rap and you go right some fuckin shite poetry crap


----------



## sojourner (Aug 7, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> *and no i wassant naming you* but i will coz it makes you all mental.


Liar


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 7, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Post 86 onwards, on this thread


 
who was it that said this?

You'll APPLAUD me? What planet do you live on, really? You think I want YOUR fucking validation?

are those the words of someone who wishes to resurrect the beef or leave it at that...

which is it?

besides it's meth, if he's writing like this for whatever reason it's cos it's his release it's not personal to you or anyone else but him really, as you should be more than well aware of now.  He has these manic phases of hyper activity and then he dies down again... why flare up with him eh... 

and reading over it you called him a goon prior to him saying anything to you.  so if we're being chronological about this you started this and he's continued it.

meth stop teasing her, don't drag her into it and you should say thanks for her critic even if you entirely disagree with it.  More opinions on your artistic work are always or should be welcome. 

beside if I have to come out of retirement to murk you both there'll be trouble.  

only fake assed wack rappers start beef over someones comments... it never makes them look good... get me...


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

all i did was wonder why she wouldant put a poem on a poetry thread.. i did thank her for the critic at the time.

she put a few up and took them right back down again, and we both know the reason for that(im a goat lol) and no really all i did was tell her to join in...she failed and now hates me *shrug*

peace!


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Liar


 
i used two stars s**, i think your a star but one wernt good enough so i gave you two 

ok i named you.
hit me back
with some of that shit you write thats totally crap
this is why it aint up here aint it?
your like a fuckin painter who couldant fuckin paint it

so now your anger grows
well i bust flows
your so damn envious
take your anger somwhere else coz here we a freidnly bunch 
............................................

Let it go soj ffs or they be calling you paranoid and crazy...and you wouldant want that coz its all i get and trust me you wouldant want it its not very nice.

admit you cant write for shit
go take a shit
talk some shit
grow up abit?
......................

JeeZus

Peace!!!!! (but you wont have it, coz you know that I know, that i know that you know, im a goat  )

LET IT GO!


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 7, 2012)

You should let it go, Meth. This thread has become a great embarassment.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Okay fine - carry on cuntface, I've clearly had a massive impact on you for you to keep harping on about me all the time. Nice to be so fucking important to you.


 
The only impact you had on me
is that you cant write very good poetry
so now your all angry
im really sorry as can be
but you dont mean shit to me
i just asked you for some poetry
but you wouldant do it see
and now you fuckin hate me?

im a goat!

and for all of y'all that dunno what a goatis its the *G*un *O*wning *A*ndroid *T*error
that just gets better and better and i love it coz you hate it, ya so pissed off, im sitting here tapping out small songs would you please suck me off? no? cant see why, im just a un-regualr guy, tryin to get by, i asked you to join in but you didnt, so i said write just ONE damn poem and she couldant...or maybe wouldant, for reasons unknown, something to do with publishing woes.

chew on your anger, or just let it slide
anger will kill you, eat you alive
im telling you this
not to diss
but ive had a shit life
so dont take the piss.
...............................

THATS IT!

Peace


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> You should let it go, Meth. This thread has become a great embarassment.


 
she brought it up.
and i dont give a fuck *shrug*

its her fuckin fault the thread de-railed in the first place, i gon let it be..i carry on writing my poetry.. 

this shit aint for you its for me
your welcome to read it but litterally
if s*j never came with all that venom
i would never have to get her to wind her neck in

threads for me its free join in with me or dont but thats all i aksed her to do and she cant do it so now im the bad guy coz she cant write? excuse me when i say fuck that shite.
.............

peace!


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 7, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> she brought it up.


 
No she didn't.



METH LAB said:


> i dont give a fuck *shrug*


 
I know. That's the problem.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

> No she didn't.


 
she kinda had a part in it, and through the first insult



> I know. That's the problem


 
is it also why i spent over 10 years helping people with there fuckin drug problems?

i dont give a fuck about her...i used to but she got all angry for no real reason and started givin it all this older and wiser shit.
i asked her for ONE fuckin sentance and she goes fuckin ape shit. *shrug*

and if the threads an embarasment..why do i not feel embarist?(sp)

90% of this thread is me ffs!


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 7, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> 90% of this thread is me ffs!


 
That's why I said it had become an embarrasment.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> That's why I said it had become an embarrasment.


 
well i feel fine *shrug*

if its so embarrising, why you fuckin posting on it?

i dont mind embarrising myself,i can take the piss outa myself.

i aint botherd. you seem to be though?


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 7, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> well i feel fine *shrug*
> 
> if its so embarrising, why you fuckin posting on it?


 
Why shouldn't I? It's not your thread, Meth. Once you start a thread it becomes common property of all urbanites.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> what thread where have you personally been named? you haven't I personally thought he was refering to his partner who also has a name beginning with S IRL so I assumed this was why it was starred out...
> 
> but now you've highlighted that it's all about you then I'm wiser than I previously was...
> 
> ...


 
i never meant to make anyone upset, but she sure got angry. 

i guess anger is upset, i allready apologised at the time, and will again..and again..and again...sorry soj.

peace


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Why shouldn't I? It's not your thread, Meth. Once you start a thread it becomes common property of all urbanites.


 
like i said, anyone is welcome to join in...but not many do.

post away... but your saying the thread is an embarisment, so your insulting me, thats ok i can take it..i took it last night, when Dr. newbie pissed all over me right? lock and light, i just dont get you, your telling me its not my thread despite me starting it, and technically it aint its for EVERYONE and ANYONE i tried to get more people involved, soj was one, but she couldant do it for fun, not even one..and now she hates me all coz i said she cant write one fuckin poem on a poetry thread.

like what the fuck you goin at me for? she hit me first if you go right back to the start she through the first insult.

peace


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 7, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> like i said, anyone is welcome to join in...but not many do.


 
I did.



METH LAB said:


> like what the fuck you goin at me for? she hit me first if you go right back to the start she through the first insult.


 
You were the first to start throwing insults, Meth, as anyone can see who bothers to read this thread. (Big hint, Garf )


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> I did.
> 
> 
> 
> You were the first to start throwing insults, Meth, as anyone can see who bothers to read this thread. (Big hint, Garf )


 
no mate, garf pointed out that soj was the first to throw an insult..go back and read it.


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 7, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> no mate, garf pointed out that soj was the first to throw an insult..go back and read it.


 
You live in your own reality, Meth. Good luck with it.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 7, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> I did.
> 
> 
> 
> You were the first to start throwing insults, Meth, as anyone can see who bothers to read this thread. (Big hint, Garf )


from post 86 onwards as directed by soj she calls him a goon prior to anything else been said or other name calling.

but you're just a nasty cunt lumpy so frankly who the fuck listens to you...

I actually feel sorry for soj having you wade in on her side... tbh...


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 7, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> from post 86 onwards as directed by soj she calls him a goon prior to anything else been said or other name calling.
> 
> but you're just a nasty cunt lumpy so frankly who the fuck listens to you...
> 
> I actually feel sorry for soj having you wade in on her side... tbh...


 
Grow up, Garf.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Grow up, Garf.


 
take your on advise?
garf dont need to grow up
he could jump in and kill me twice
roll that dice homie fuckin roll it
garf is more man than you and you know this
so either grow a pair of nuts
and shut the fuck right ups
or grow a pair of tits
and go home and play with its
..........................................

i aint sayin peace anymore to you coz your being a twat


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 7, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> take your on advise?


 
Me and Garf go back a long way, Meth. You'd do best to stay out of it.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 7, 2012)

So this is what poetry is!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 7, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Grow up, Garf.


sure, so I've just show you baseless attack on meth is nothing more than a baseless attack but I'm the one who needs to grow up...

a phrase you've only used because you've nothing else to say and you get easily offended by swearing...

well that's ironic cos your a cunt...


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 7, 2012)

I wonder how anyone can be so blind as to see my comments as an attack. Oh, wait, it's Garf.....


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Me and Garf go back a long way, Meth. You'd do best to stay out of it.


 
why what you gonna do?
im armed to the teeth, how about you?

and when i say armed i say it in jest
im talking about my ammo in my poetry chest

youde do good t stop hitting at me
coz i really dont give a fuck, nope not me
so i ask again what the fuck you gonna do?
you dont know what the fuck ive been through
end it with another lyrical bat to ya back and knock you out flat.

you aint even rhyming, so what the fuck you on this thread for ya prat?
..................................................


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 7, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Me and Garf go back a long way, Meth. You'd do best to stay out of it.


we do not.

I caught you behaving like a cunt
I called you a cunt
it became apparent you were a cunt  to everyone else
who then called you a cunt
you were banned for being a cunt
you've zero friends
allies
or support
God only knows why you came back
you've continued in precisely the same cunt like manner with no grace or acknowledgeable of your cunt like behaviour or indeed any kind of amends... 

because you're a cunt...

so cunt off...

hows that for a poem cunt?


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> So this is what poetry is!


 
no this is a certian somebody getting pissed off with me..ive apologised despite her being the initiater.

as for lock and light? he comes here telling me im this and that, when really he's the one being a twat.

i didnt de-rail this thread, i let it go and went back to what i was doing b4 shit hit the fan..now its come back around again..im not embarast im not botherd at all, i can rip the piss outta myself all day, im hardened to insults people say what they say...and i will to..now is this getting through to you? boo? what ya gonna do? tell ya what, i'll give you a screwdriver and a screw.. go play with them.. learn how to build a PC again.

(@L&L) I forgot who i was talking to then

has L&L had previous names?


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 7, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> hows that for a poem cunt?


 
Poor, pussy. Very poor.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Poor, pussy. Very poor.


 
i thought it was gock gock gocking great! lol
and i dont se you doing much lock and light
you aint even rhyming your just talking shite
LeChat would rap circles 'round both of us

but ide be a bigger challange coz my freestyles getting notorious!

gock gock gocking garf all the way
gock gock garf you gon and made my day
.....

lol peace!


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 7, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i thought it was gock gock gocking great! lol
> and i dont se you dong much lock and light
> you aint even rhyming your just talking shite
> LeChat would rap circles 'round both of us
> ...


 
Take another look at post 7 of this thread, Meth.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Take another look at post 7 of this thread, Meth.


 
yea you did one.

and i liked it, ws hoping for more. but you aint got any more.

i just sit here and tap 'em out
freestyling at my keyboard is what im about
number 7 lol we up to 400 and you only done one!

gotta shoot now my dinners getting cold and the stake is over-done


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 7, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> hows that for a poem?


 
It's sentences broken up funny.


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 7, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> It's sentences broken up funny.


 
Funny peculiar rather than funny ha-ha.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Funny peculiar rather than funny ha-ha.


 
better than you though..you only done one on this entire thread and it wernt that good i just like it to try ad get more outta you lol.

it wassant that bad, but it wassant that good either.

tbh that welsh fella and chaz have been the best(except me) on this thread.

peace and puddings


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 7, 2012)

Is your dinner not getting cold, Meth?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 7, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> better than you though..you only done one on this entire thread and it wernt that good i just like it to try ad get more outta you lol.
> 
> it wassant that bad, but it wassant that good either.
> 
> ...


 
I quite enjoyed rory's. You should stop postin yours and start rapping it for real. Use soundcloud or something and link to that.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

@L&L Regarding my dinner being cold

it was..ive eaten it now
rump stake, home grown runner beans, and a jacket spud with flora and cheese on.

yum yum it was to.

why exactly are you posting on this thread?
youve got nothing to show
no lyrics no flow
coming from your head
maybe go back to bed?

your fuckin pointless here
your doing nothing here
youve only posted one damn poem
which was ok but nothing special
i rhyme like red hot heavy metal

go ahead and touch it
you be scared for life whilst i bust it
you dont seem to do much of shit
your just here to be somones puppet
.............................

go away
or stay
but if you stay
fucks sake rhyme something
coz at the moment you just in the way

telling me whats what?
you couldant tell a watch from a clock
or a clock from a fuckin cock
cum suck on mine an fuckin rot

at least diss me with 'some' attempt of the topic
maybe then you wont look so much of a cock prick
stating with one lines
that my thread is embarising times
well i dont fuckin care coz my shit rhymes
i can do it all day just to pas the times

maybe now i have ago at you
for being such a nob head i gota say fuck you
and i know you cant write shit you will probably hit me back
but if you do hit me back
it deffinataly wont be in the form of rap

it will be with something that dont even rhyme,
not one poxy line,
im getting tired of you lock and light
lock your doors coz i just won this fight
or leave them open for all i care
you dont really do anything... your just there.
..........

 to say the least


----------



## TruXta (Aug 7, 2012)

Meth, you thought about doing a different beat? That'd be my main beef with your stuff, you don't mix it up enough. Gets a bit samey after a while, meter-wise.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

yea i know im not very good at getting the rhythem right.

aint quite got the nack of that


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 7, 2012)

You should learn to tell the difference between poetry and stream of conciousness, Meth.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> You should learn to tell the difference between poetry and stream of conciousness, Meth.


 
and you should piss off unless your gonna join in

stream of conciousness = freestyle you fuckin idot.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 7, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> yea i know im not very good at getting the rhythem right.
> 
> aint quite got the nack of that


 
Not what I meant - in fact I think most of what you write is really sound for a standard 4/4 rap beat. IMO really great rap takes liberties with the rhythm, goes counter the flow of the beat, in and out, sideways. That's when you really hear the roots of rap, going back to jazz, scat and griots long before that.

E2A: If you wanna practice different meters, just try and compose a rap/poem to a waltz - doesn't have to be an actual waltz, it's the 2/3rds rhythm that matters.


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 7, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> and you should piss off unless your gonna join in


 
There is no need for that, Meth. Calm down, dear.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 7, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> There is no need for that, Meth. Calm down, dear.


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 7, 2012)

TruXta said:


>


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> There is no need for that, Meth. Calm down, dear.


 
there plenty need for it
your just trying to wind me up and you know it
but i aint gonna take the bait
im allready better than you so no bait to take

calm down dear?
let me make this clear
i know im better than what you called me erlier
an embarisment? thats what you said dear

fuck yaself you cant here my beat
if you did you would be astonished coz my rhymings sweet
and not only that
i just shoot from the hip
no need to rehearse any fuckin verse
its all too easy
nobody has a go coz they kow they cant beat me

got abit of trouble with the rythem then yea
i put my hands up to that
i aint quite got the nack
like Dr.newbie on his first time rap 

first time? he fuckin destroyed me 
you dont see me getting annoyed B?
if he can do it then he can do it and he done it well
but i aint buying it was his first time, can just tell
............................................................

EZ as ya go.

peace


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 7, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> there plenty need for it
> your just trying to wind me up and you know it
> but i aint gonna take the bait
> im allready better than you so no bait to take
> ...


 
Not only are you "taking the bait", you are taking bait that isn't being offered. You decided to ressurect the quarrel with Soj. You did that, Meth, and that is what I have been responding to. BTW, I called this thread an embarrasment, not you.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

i mentioned her name..i put s**

and she went mental...you know i only put the ** stars there coz she a star, but one wassant good enough so i gave her two, now please do something or its another fuck you.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 7, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> @L&L
> why exactly are you posting on this thread?
> youve got nothing to show
> no lyrics no flow
> ...



Actually you complimented him on page one.



METH LAB said:


> wow that was amazing! you write that yaself? best on thread so far
> 
> nice one lock & light
> 
> ...


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

tbh L&L your opinion means so little to me im just gonna ignore you coz your not doing anything worthy of my time

bye


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 7, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> tbh L&L your opinion means so little to me im just gonna ignore you coz your not doing anything worthy of my time
> 
> bye


 
Please yourself, Meth. I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Actually you complimented him on page one.


 
if you read the thread m8 yes i said he did a decent one..ONE! out of over 400 he did one lol. and yea i gave him a compliment i allready said that just a few posts up.. but realy it was just 'ok' i made out that i thought it was better than it was, to try and get some more people involved..but they dont, coz im the goat, i dont need you or your opinions, so go float ya boat.

peace!


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Please yourself, Meth. I'm not going anywhere.


 
so your gonna just sit here on a poetry thread and not write poems?

hmmm

crisis team intervention? lol.

whatever you want man i really dont give a shit


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 7, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> so your gonna just sit here on a poetry thread and not write poems?


 
Poetry, Meth, requires a writer and a reader. It's rather fundemental, you know.


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Poetry, Meth, requires a writer and a reader.


No it doesn't.


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 7, 2012)

Corax said:


> No it doesn't.


 
On an Urban thread it does.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Poetry, Meth, requires a writer and a reader. It's rather fundemental, you know.


 
it doesant require a reader at all.. where you come up with that load of bollox?


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 7, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> it doesant require a reader at all.. where you come up with that load of bollox?


 
See post 425


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> See post 425


See post 424.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> On an Urban thread it does.


 
no it really doesant

but since you aint got nothing better to do than hang around doing nothing at all on a thread you said was crap, i'll just assume your some kind of weirdo...coz thats what ya looking like.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> See post 425


 
yea somebody read it... big deal. it didnt need to be read, it just needs to be written.

i realy am done with you your fuckin gone in the head more than me.


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 7, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> no it really doesant
> 
> but since you aint got nothing better to do than hang around doing nothing at all on a thread you said was crap, i'll just assume your some kind of weirdo...coz thats what ya looking like.


 
Where have said that the thread was crap?


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Where have said that the thread was crap?


 
you said it was an embarisment, i said 90% of the thread is mine, you said thats why its an embarisment, only its back fired on you coz i dont give a shit about your opinion coz you dont have one worth listiening to.


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 7, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> you said it was an embarisment, i said 90% of the thread is mine, you said thats why its an embarisment, only its back fired on you coz i dont give a shit about your opinion coz you dont have one worth listiening to.


 
You don't give a shit about anyone's opinion unless it coincides with your own, Meth. It's one of the reasons that your "poetry" has so little to say.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 7, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> You don't give a shit about anyone's opinion unless it coincides with your own, Meth. It's one of the reasons that your "poetry" has so little to say.


 
why you reading it then?

have a go or fuck off allready


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 7, 2012)

A child cries, it's so misunderstood.
Its intention always were very good.
How can all the adults be so pissed.
It must be something the child has missed.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Aug 8, 2012)

Wingeing about the past is what I like to do
Never take responsibility, I prefer to blame you.

Parents, teachers, doctors, dealers
It's all their fault.  Why can't they heal us?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 8, 2012)

It's kind of hard
To fight in rhyme
The words just clash
Most of the time.


----------



## miss giggles (Aug 8, 2012)

I love you Meth Lab.
Your poems are touching, funny and sad.
When I'm depressed I like poetry.
Sometimes it makes me feel almost free...
But really...

I wish I was in TOWIE.
I wish I didn't like Pink Floyd
Or listen to David Bowie 

I wish I didn't eat cakes
Or love marshmallows
I wish I was ignorant, 
vain and shallow.

I wish I wanted liposuction.
I wish I didn't care about
abstinence or harm reduction.

I wish that for my depression
they hadn't prescribed me
double dip recession.

I wish I was on prozac
I wish I was alright jack
I wish I had some money
I wish I was on TOWIE


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Aug 8, 2012)

I REALLY like that, Miss Giggles!


----------



## miss giggles (Aug 8, 2012)

Aw thank you.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 8, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> On an Urban thread it does.


no it doesn't and in any case the writer will also be the reader making you an additional surplus irrelevance... which is ironic when you consider it...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 8, 2012)

dotty, daft, Dutch,cunt, wriggles in his writing,
dangerous, daft, dishonest, dalliances,
insipidly he's sniping
clearly, cretinous, carbuncle, he contrives to be conniving
even though, we know, his posts show, inside he's dying
lock & light, he's so uptight, swung to the right
like crystal night, goose stepping, it's not surprising
got impotence and lack of sense, make his penis
fail to keep on rising,
ironically
you see
cos he's the cunt
of which we're all despising...


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 8, 2012)

Change Dutch to Scotch.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 8, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Change Dutch to Scotch.


alliteration doesn't work like that 

he was in Holland for a bit with his pals ... 

having a Wilders time...  

Pim's anyone... 

Brevik, Brevik... 

etc..


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 8, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Change Dutch to Scotch.


 
Dual-nationality, actually. And even though it will go through Garfie's head like a baked beans fart goes through his arse-hole I have only ever voted for two parties - SNP in Scotland and PSP in Nederland. (PSP = Pacifisch Socialistich Partij)


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 8, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Dual-nationality, actually. And even though it will go through Garfie's head like a baked beans fart goes through his arse-hole I have only ever voted for two parties - SNP in Scotland and PSP in Nederland. (PSP = Pacifisch Socialistich Partij)


so a nationalist and a national socialist party... hmmm national socialists... hmmm they're left wing yeah cos they've got socailist in their name innit...

k....

as it happens your voting record is irrelevant...

the politics you espouse through out the boards are and pertain to be as well as your overall personality fascist... this is the real you not your voting record.

in 1934 in Germany you'd have said the only party I've ever voted for is the NSDAP.... and they're socialist ok... so I'm not a fascist...

try again pim...


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 8, 2012)

Grow up, Garfie.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 8, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Grow up, Garfie.


sieg heil...


----------



## TruXta (Aug 8, 2012)

miss giggles said:


> I love you Meth Lab.
> Your poems are touching, funny and sad.
> When I'm depressed I like poetry.
> Sometimes it makes me feel almost free...
> ...


 
This is really good. Do people really say TOWIE so it rhymes with money?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 8, 2012)

TruXta said:


> This is really good. Do people really say TOWIE so it rhymes with money?


shurely they say Mun knee to rhyme with Tao wee


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 8, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Dual-nationality, actually. And even though it will go through Garfie's head like a baked beans fart goes through his arse-hole I have only ever voted for two parties - SNP in Scotland and PSP in Nederland. (PSP = Pacifisch Socialistich Partij)



A national socialist, ey?


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 8, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> so a nationalist and a national socialist party... hmmm national socialists... hmmm they're left wing yeah cos they've got socailist in their name innit...



Beaten to it. We appear to be in agreement today, garf


----------



## miss giggles (Aug 8, 2012)

TruXta said:


> This is really good. Do people really say TOWIE so it rhymes with money?


 
No they don't. It came off the top of my head as I was writing, and that last bit needs a bit of work!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 8, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Beaten to it. We appear to be in agreement today, garf


no we're not...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 8, 2012)

miss giggles said:


> No they don't. It came off the top of my head as I was writing, and that last bit needs a bit of work!


shudda hush up and taken my excuse and used it... I have an artist friend who does this... he'll listen to what people say about his paintings and then say yes that's exactly what I meant it to mean ...


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 8, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> no we're not...



And a bloody good job too.


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 8, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> A national socialist, ey?


 
Dont you know what Pacifisch means. Obviously not. Anyway PSP is now a part of the Groen Links coalition, along with the Progressive Party, the Evangelical Party and the rump of the Communist Party. Hardly the most likely breeding ground for any would-be nazi. (Groen Links = Green Left)


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 8, 2012)

Garfie's reading dyslexia must be even more debilitating than his writing dyslexia for him to have read any right-wing inclinations into any of my posts. (It's more likely, of course, that he never reads any of my posts at all but assumes beforehand what might be in them.)


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 8, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Garfie's reading dyslexia must be even more debilitating than his writing dyslexia for him to have read any right-wing inclinations into any of my posts. (It's more likely, of course, that he never reads any of my posts at all but assumes beforehand what might be in them.)



It's more how you snipe at anything left wing in other people's posts that gives the game away a bit.


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 8, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> It's more how you snipe at anything left wing in other people's posts that gives the game away a bit.


 
I don't approve of the loony left, it's true, but I've always been left of center.


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 8, 2012)

BTW one man's sniping is another man's clay pidgeon shooting.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 8, 2012)

During iraq 2 an unnamed sniper managed a headshot at over a miles distance. I dislike war and invasions, but that is some shot.

/derail


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 8, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Dont you know what Pacifisch means. Obviously not. Anyway PSP is now a part of the Groen Links coalition, along with the Progressive Party, the Evangelical Party and the rump of the Communist Party. Hardly the most likely breeding ground for any would-be nazi. (Groen Links = Green Left)


sadly I do read your posts...

but it's you that's having issue reading son.

your voting choices not withstanding your comments, your conduct, your poltics on this board are not in any way shape or form what any reasonable person would consider left wing.

it cannot be said to you any clearer than that you are a right wing apologist neo con bear with some pretty nasty ideas and lets face it that's why you were banned last time wasn't it... lumpy...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 8, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> BTW one man's sniping is another man's clay pidgeon shooting.


spor tof the common left winger oh yes... 

really ...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 8, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> During iraq 2 an unnamed sniper managed a headshot at over a miles distance. I dislike war and invasions, but that is some shot.
> 
> /derail


proof.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 8, 2012)

My English teacher abhorred rhyming couplets
She often sung the praises of Shakespeare
But said Wordsworth wrote only shite


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 8, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> proof.


 
How dare you, it was in the Sun


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 8, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> spor tof the common left winger oh yes...
> 
> really ...


 
You, Garfie, are a monumental moron.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 8, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> How dare you, it was in the Sun


no you misunderstood I'm saying your a proof... 

with your mincing and your education and alla that...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 8, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> You, Garfie, are a monumental moron.


if I am a monument to morons then you are the deity they worship love... 

you know if you think I'm a moron that makes me stop.  Stop and think.  Stop and think and consider.  Stop think and consider and wonder.

stop think and consider and wonder, pause.  Stop think and wonder, pause, draw breath. Stop think and wonder, pause and draw breath and ask.

why would I give two fucks about this nasty shil, troll who's been banned previously for their despicable behaviour who's clearly not at all reformed or considered they behaviour in their interim time off and is still as vacuous, trolling, repugnant and scum as they ever were...

I think that and then I wonder to myself why do they think I need or want their validation on my actions.

that's an elephantine ego trip isn't it.

to tell someone what you, who know nothing of them what soever to pronounce them to be something... what does that say about their personality about their mental state  about them as a human being... 

you're a nut case.  morons can learn nut cases however will only remain unstable and dangerous... so nasty little fascista fuck off now... eh...


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 8, 2012)

Grow up, Garfie.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 8, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Garfie's reading dyslexia must be even more debilitating than his writing dyslexia for him to have read any right-wing inclinations into any of my posts. (It's more likely, of course, that he never reads any of my posts at all but assumes beforehand what might be in them.)


 
you better watch that taking the piss outta dyslexia
coz thats a low blow although from you ide expect nothing less ya
just here to be a prick
and wow my threads gone up a bit
i just gotta reply from soj
she told me to shove my apology right up arse swear to god

guess there's no pleasing some people
she gets angry and all out and flakey and spazzing
whilst i sit here tapping 'em out laffing

miss giggles you won today!
please come back another day

lock and light
still doing shite
you aint even doing anything at all
what you do all day?
watch this thread and stare at the fuckin wall?

you got less of a life then me
and i aint gotta life at all lol
.................................

Fuckin low blowing CUNT we know who you are.

and for all of y'all that dunno what a goat is its *G*arf *O*ffering *A*nal *T*o lock and light
in other words raping ya ass, you aint nothing to him not even a simple task

soj im sorry, i'll say it again..you wont take it, ok go cry
im doing fine, insults bounce off me, have done for long time
maybe some therapy? i had ear accupunture today and what the fuck i was all like yea safe peace walking into the fuckin walls on my way out out... maybe try that? Or just keep crying whilst i have a laff

lol

lovely

peace to the peacfull, rest of y'all can eat my vomit


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 8, 2012)

miss giggles said:


> No they don't. It came off the top of my head as I was writing, and that last bit needs a bit of work!


 
you freestyling girl  keep it comming


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 8, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> you better watch that taking the piss outta dyslexia


 
Both myself and, even more so, my son suffer from dyslexia. You shouldn't read things that are not written.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 8, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Both myself and, even more so, my son suffer from dyslexia. You shouldn't read things that are not written.


 
well i am to and why you using as a low blow? if you really got it then you know what its like... but its the only thing you can say init.

i just scanned the thread i been out doing stuff today and your still just like a fuckin empty chair in the room that doesant really do anything. except throw low blows at garfs dyslexia, and mine for that matter and even your own.

what did you get banned for? i got banned once for 1 month coz i was psychotic from no sleep and too much of the fast stuff.. and i kinda deserved it.. but your ban im thinging was abit more real and abit more of an issue than somebody hallucinating like me?

so what is it that got you banned..and why the fuck you come back..and why the fuck you stare at this thread all day? you dont contribute, you kinda mute, i heard on the grape vine your an ugly bastard to lol, so deffo not cute.

i cant be fucked with the line breaks im still chilling from having 5 pins in each ear
...

go away..or do something meaningfull


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 8, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> well i am to and why you using as a low blow?


 
Garfie's the one who is always using the excuse of dyslexia. I was allowing him that excuse as the only alternative is that he doesn't read my posts at all. There's no reason for you to be so angry, Meth, except perhaps with yourself.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 8, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Garfie's the one who is always using the excuse of dyslexia. I was allowing him that excuse as the only alternative is that he doesn't read my posts at all. There's no reason for you to be so angry, Meth, except perhaps with yourself.


 
im not angry with myself at all
ive had a great day
5 pins in each ear
you should try it
instead of being a mute around here

So how exactly am i angry? im smilling and laffing
with a cup of red bush tea and frensh bread..with plenty of spread
and yea some meds
im dope coz im adicited
its in me all the time
its in me right now whilst i bust another rhyme
its allways there, unless it aint
and when it aint you would feel hate from me like youve never known
so you best hope i dont run out,
trip out
blame you
find you
kill you (jest)
thril me
easy
you are
quite sleezy
yada yada yada why the fuck am i still talking to lock and light is really the only issue i got right now.


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 8, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> im not angry with myself at all.


 
You should be, Meth.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 8, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> You should be, Meth.


 
why? lol

i apologised to whats her face aint my fault if she wont take it

an whilst you brought it up(again) she did alot more shouting bitching winging and moaning than i did

all i did was ask her to join in...she cant do it, and she knows she cant do it

but instead of just saying "not my thing" she gets all uptight and has a fuckin nervous breakdown and turns her fear into anger coz its easier to feel angry than scared.. you might not know that though, coz you dont seem to know much at all bro, and you deffinataly dont do anything, except try and make me upset with pathetic one line comments about how i should be angry?

if i was angry ide be in prison again m8
and why i calling you a m8 i dunno coz you aint

the only person that should be angry is soj, but she's got like freinds and shit, so she can rip me up to threads with cussis and swears, and i dare to say something back and im the bag guy on the attack?

not quite sure how that works,
she dissed me first with her words
and yea i had ago back
thats why i put the word 'compitition' when i made the thread
its gone to alot of mutha fuckas heads
im doing this with one hand
and using the other to eat my bread
and drink me tea
from me you wont ever get no sympathy
now i know what you are
a fuckin dickhead dont quite say it
i dont think there are words that are
could and would
your not welcome
fuck off back to your old hood
where-ever the fuck that was
and one more time loud as I can sorry Soj!
................................................


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 8, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> why? lol


 
Getting angry with yourself might just result in you doing something about your condition.


----------



## YouSir (Aug 8, 2012)

Poetry is not a synonym for Battle Rap, that is all.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 8, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> why? lol
> 
> i apologised to whats her face aint my fault if she wont take it
> 
> ...


 
Don't pretend to apologize when you clearly don't mean it, it demeans both you and the person you pretend to apologise to.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 8, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Getting angry with yourself might just result in you doing something about your condition.


 
and what condition might that be?
i do get angry with myself i had anger managment for 16 months
either that or prison,
and i didnt really wanna go back to prison coz prison sucks

the anger managment did me alot of good
i can think of one person that should try it for gold
but she would rather shout and cry,
and with me that just dont fly
go ahead go sit in ya corner and get flusted
knowing that im in a good place on the right road
your acting like i expect you to act...just like a toad

and for all of y'all that dunno what a toad is its a word for fuckin prick or fuckin wanker, something of that category like a chancer
who steps on people to get what they want and where they are
bad human beings i cant stand them
and im getting some hints that thats what you are
you dont belong
grab ya bag of duff
and get the fuck on out
or i'll keep knocking you out
rhyme after rhyme
look it this thread its mostly all mine
so you come and insult me
fair enough B
but do it in the style that it was meant to be see?
.....................................

i dunno why i reply to you lol simply coz i got shit all else to do


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 8, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Don't pretend to apologize when you clearly don't mean it, it demeans both you and the person you pretend to apologise to.


 
your wrong i did mean it.

i meant it from the bottom of my palping heart

BUT i also pointed out that she did alot worse to me than i did to her

*shrug*

She wont accept it..thats her issue, not mine.
and remember..she initiated the first insult, althouh it wasonly mild it was still an insult.
and she continues to do it and im waay past it and through it

i'll say it again and again im truly sorry i hurt soj's feelings that bad
i didnt realise i had
coz she kept calling me a useles cunt
and how she older and wiser and brighter then i'll ever be...
well if thats the case then why she getting so botherd and frazzled
by somebody she claims aint nothing but shit on her shoe
what would you do?

one more time agian then
im sorry soj.. i didnt mean for this
but dont you fuckin dare say that you didnt diss
you were harsher than me for damn sure
you owe me an pology but i dont want or need one
and since you told me to stick the one i gave you up my bum
there's only so much i can do, the rest is really YOUR issue

peace


----------



## TruXta (Aug 8, 2012)

You might have meant it, doesn't mean it's a proper apology.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 8, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Getting angry with yourself might just result in you doing something about your condition.


 
ive been angry with myself for years...it doesant do anything at all except get in the way of change.

guilt, anger, self loathing.. ive had it in spades and still do get it sometimes.. but its really not the way to go
but you havant had any therapy so i cant really expect you to know
maybe sign up for some
do us both a favour
untill then stop trying to be whatever it is your trying to be
ive had prison, meds, and therapy
i got more comming
its coming soon
start of next month actually 
try it ya goon, or try something... instead of siting about doing absolutaly nothing


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 8, 2012)

TruXta said:


> You might have meant it, doesn't mean it's a proper apology.


god I hate people who maytr themselves in this way...

it's an apology if you don't accept it don't accept it although who you are to say that an apology to someone else isn't proper is frankly another question...

either it's accepted and people move on or it's not.  

again that's not for you to say.  

in fact it's presumptuous and rude.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 8, 2012)

TruXta said:


> You might have meant it, doesn't mean it's a proper apology.


 
??

she owes me the fuckin apology not vise versa..i meant it and its 3 times now..she told me to shove it right up my cave
so fuck it fuck soj fuck you fuck everything your all muppets
there im angry your all happy now so fuck it
fuckin fuck you with a fuckin screw
i'll be the driver making sure you do
you come piss me off, what the fuck you want?

i said sorry, meant it, not a proper apology? what the fuck is proper apology? 

i aint even sorry no more, i'll just wish her luck an all..
that shit
you and her need to practise what you preach
apprecita ya PM's truxta but i aint gonna say sorry over and over and over again
for one of you lot to tell me i aint even done it right, thats gonna start a fuckin fight

SHE the fuckin bitch that should be saying sorry to me! or at least aknoledge that i did mean it, but she wont take it, i cant make her accept it so i aint gonna bother any more..ending this one with a phat fuck y'all
...................................................

i dont need t know how to apologise 'properly' im happy that i sad sorry and i meant it..3 times! 

she wont accept it..is that my fault to? fuck no it aint i cant make her accept an apology
she's had 3 she aint gettin 4, she dont even accept them so fuck her and fuck you and fuck everone and everything, im just doing what im doing and im very happy with that thanx, i dont need you to tell me how to apologise the fact i meant it is enough, if she cant accept it she needs to chill down on her huff, maybe she smoking too much puff

E-Nuff about that cry-baby bitch

here's a fuckin apology... take it like a man ya brain dead lesbian vegtable

how 'bout that? did that get through? was that correct? did that suit you?
do i care? do i fuck.. im sorry that we just fell out truxt
im starting to see
that my enforced probation therapy
has actually opened my eyes
alot of you people are full of shit and lies
.................................................


----------



## TruXta (Aug 8, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> god I hate people who maytr themselves in this way...
> 
> it's an apology if you don't accept it don't accept it although who you are to say that an apology to someone else isn't proper is frankly another question...
> 
> ...


 
Do you think it's an apology when someone says "I'm sorry if I offended you", but make it amply clear they believe they did nothing wrong, and the fault was in fact with the other party?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2012)

Leave it now Meth eh? It's doing you and nobody any good. Plus calling someone some of the things in that post is just not on at all, it's offensive, rude and liable to get you banned again. Leave it


----------



## TruXta (Aug 8, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> ??
> 
> she owes me the fuckin apology not vise versa..i meant it and its 3 times now..she told me to shove it right up my cave
> so fuck it fuck soj fuck you fuck everything your all muppets
> ...


 
This is getting a bit embarassing, Meth. Have a think. For what it's worth I've not fallen out with you, I'm simply telling you that what you think was an apology wasn't even close. You're welcome to disagree, but this "I'm angry" stuff is frankly a bit shit. Throwing your toys out your pram. Grow up.

You clearly do care, why else spend so many words telling us you don't care, you're not wrong, she's wrong, we're shit, blahblah fucking blah?


----------



## killer b (Aug 8, 2012)

'Brain dead lesbian vegetable' is a nice touch. I'm starting to come round to cheesypoofs POV.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 8, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Do you think it's an apology when someone says "I'm sorry if I offended you", but make it amply clear they believe they did nothing wrong, and the fault was in fact with the other party?


 
we both did wrong.

i can accept it..she wont.

frankly ive done my bit so keep kicking me down, thats what you all do when methlabs on the ground they all come out the woodwork and give him a good hard kickin... i get up and kick ya back whilst spitting
in ya face
was that mase?
no bitch it was my saliva
you best belive that mines on fire
i dont have anything to proove to any of you
ive allready prooved it
nothing you can do about it
you think you effect my mood?
get the fuck on out
fuckin behave yaslef
ive been inducing moods at the chemical leval
all my life so your snipes either bounce off or set me on one
and when im on one..its called mania, its euphoric..your actually doing me a fuckin favour! ironic lol


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 8, 2012)

TruXta said:


> This is getting a bit embarassing, Meth. Have a think. For what it's worth I've not fallen out with you, I'm simply telling you that what you think was an apology wasn't even close. You're welcome to disagree, but this "I'm angry" stuff is frankly a bit shit. Throwing your toys out your pram. Grow up.
> 
> You clearly do care, why else spend so many words telling us you don't care, you're not wrong, she's wrong, we're shit, blahblah fucking blah?


 
the only thing i care about is passing the time


----------



## TruXta (Aug 8, 2012)

And this _woe unto me_ shit should stop to. You say so yourself - you did wrong. When called on it I'm kicking you? Grow up.


----------



## miss giggles (Aug 8, 2012)

I'd just like to know what happened to Meth's postman...


----------



## TruXta (Aug 8, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> the only thing i care about is passing the time


 
Blatantly untrue. Anyway I'm off to bed. Seriously Meth, have a think about what I said. I'm not angry, just a bit sad to see you getting this one so wrong, and being so afraid to admit you care.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 8, 2012)

TruXta said:


> And this _woe unto me_ shit should stop to. You say so yourself - you did wrong. When called on it I'm kicking you? Grow up.


 
ive apologised 3 times

she responds with venom

what you on about woe is me?
im having a great day, no victim mentallity today,
not for me anyway

we both done wrong i apologise multiple times she tells me to shove it.. so who should be growing up here?

and you fuckin damn right we fell out, i no longer consider you a freind
i dont need you, i dont need any of you
this thread is for me not you
for me to vent but pricks always gotta come in and but there 20 pence worth in the bin
and thats there right they have that right but not many people on this thread can write

im done for today imma enjoy my night
up erly tommorow for real life.

you side with her then fuck you to
imma keep on laughing, log out, and go take a poo

no more fuckin peace for you.

grow up?
shut up
ive had
E-nuff
you the one that needs to grow
like that bitch who is so angry yo
she cant put up one damn sentance
so just slates me with cusses and venom

she the one that needs to grow up
but like i allready said ive had enough
go get the fuck
thanx for the PM link but thats enough
...............................................

bye


----------



## TruXta (Aug 8, 2012)

Drama queen much? Anyways, enjoy your evening. I can't be bothered with this anymore.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 8, 2012)

miss giggles said:


> I'd just like to know what happened to Meth's postman...


 
He got rap battled?


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 8, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Blatantly untrue. Anyway I'm off to bed. Seriously Meth, have a think about what I said. I'm not angry, just a bit sad to see you getting this one so wrong, and being so afraid to admit you care.


 
i really dont care.. i have to pass the time so i dont end up drinking.

this seems to work

thats all there is to it really

sure i care a little bit but not enough to get botherd by it

ive done my thinking

I had a 2 year suspended sentance and month on remand, 2 assaults and criminal damage.. i had a fuckin shit load of probation but that was deffinataly preferable to more prison... some of that probation involved anger managment, one of the moduals ws domestic violance, that wernt what i was in for but it was in interesting eye opener for sure

i also had to do a substance misuse course which was a fuckin nightmare coz i knew more than the fuckin P.O.s and most of 'em just gouching out

ide go out for a fag at break time, they would go out for a smoke of crack lol

i hated that course, the anger menagment one done me the world of good.

why the fuc i gotta keep on apologising when i allready done it 3 times? she wont have it, i dont care that she wont have it, im probably being a little unfair but she started this shit so imma finish it yea
..............................................................................

'sup LeChat, 'sup dandred,  you good? i hope so

peace to the peacefull


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 8, 2012)

miss giggles said:


> I'd just like to know what happened to Meth's postman...


 
heh, prison for me and hospital for him the thieving cunt.


----------



## miss giggles (Aug 8, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> heh, prison for me and hospital for him the thieving cunt.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 8, 2012)

i likes you miss giggles..you make me


----------



## miss giggles (Aug 8, 2012)

Aw Meth! The poem about how you were gonna kill your postman, and the 'fags hate God.com' had me crying real tears of laughter. I love stuff that's funny and black and painful, and I so related to your feelings. I think you post a lot of stuff that I feel and would never share...
And don't let anyone discourage you from poetry. Some of those rhymes are sheer brilliance.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 8, 2012)

miss giggles said:


> Aw Meth! The poem about how you were gonna kill your postman, and the 'fags hate God.com' had me crying real tears of laughter. I love stuff that's funny and black and painful, and I so related to your feelings. I think you post a lot of stuff that I feel and would never share...
> And don't let anyone discourage you from poetry. Some of those rhymes are sheer brilliance.


 
i know 

im honest in everything i write either on here or the DF(give or take but 98% honest all the way). Although the DF hassant been holding much interest for me lately, same thing over and over alot of people just PM me with there questions...and when i ask why, they say coz i never lie, i tell it str8, i got the textbook and the experiance, and they know i wont preach.

all this bother with whats her face though... she said alot more bad things to me than i did to her...yet i still apologise over and over.. she wont have it coz she got a chip on her shoulder. 

thats ok..i dont need soj in my life..her poems are rubbish thats why she dont put 'em up. if i get banned well thats up to the mods but i aint gonna back down coz i can admit i did wrong and apologise.. if she wont have it thats her problem, not mine.

peace


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 8, 2012)

YouSir said:


> Poetry is not a synonym for Battle Rap, that is all.


 
thats why i put 'compitition' in the thread title.


----------



## rorymac (Aug 8, 2012)

Kenny is a conman
Pete is a doughnut

These windows aint been sanded down

Between you and me mate
It were Fred who done these

You can't just paint over stuff
It's not right

They made me t'foreman

English heritage with an architect
Who needs a good hose down
A fiver donation
To Oxfam for a decent jacket

Steady on Ken .. you been painting them windows
Over and over
You aint a doughnut

Repeat Pete Pete
You're a conman
A painter and decorator One coat Kenny

You take your fucking bag of brushes everywhere you go
A bag of ol shit
You afraid someone's gonna steal it?

I gotta bus pass
I aint your mother
I aint a doughnut
Like you you wanker

You're a very ignorant man
You stick yer nose in like Hilda Ogden
You need a hairset and rollers
You're a doughnut

Don't worry about me mate
I got property in Turkey
Altinkum and a lottery syndicate
It's only £2

Those windows were never prepared properly
I didn't break any
It's you that's fucked up the job
With your lime putty on the balcony

It were when the rain came down
And washed it all over t'roof tiles at t'back
You pissed your pants
They're gonna give me the sack

You're a fucking doughnut mate
Starting on me
Calling me a prick
You put your pound in the pot
Keep yer head down
And watch tricks

Repeat Pete Pete they call you

A kawasaki Z1000 or a Yamahe R3
You'll not get the better of me
I come from Doncaster
And I got a lottery syndicate

You talk shit
And you aint in it
Hilda Ogden rollers and curls
You're a doughnut mate

Look at the state of t'windows !!


----------



## miss giggles (Aug 8, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i know
> 
> im honest in everything i write either on here or the DF(give or take but 98% honest all the way). Although the DF hassant been holding much interest for me lately, same thing over and over alot of people just PM me with there questions...and when i ask why, they say coz i never lie, i tell it str8, i got the textbook and the experiance, and they know i wont preach.
> 
> ...


 

Well I hope you don't get banned. I must admit I was concentrating more on your poems, but I pretty much read it like Cheesypoof.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 8, 2012)

i hope i dont get banned lol, they might... but ive held my hands up admitted there was wrong on both sides.. i put out a public and private apology..she told my t shove it up my arse... i said 'ok' 

its blatantly obvious that she is alot more botherd about all this than me.

anyways im logging off and gonna make some food.

maybe i'll still be able to log in tommorow lol

peace! x


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 8, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i put out a public and private apology..


After naming her in a fucking poem after everything had been silent & ok for fucking weeks, man, ffs  

Like, the "public apology" would've been totally, completely, and utterly unnecessary if you hadn't brought it all up again, Meth!


----------



## Shirl (Aug 8, 2012)

You know what METH LAB, you and your mate cheesy don't usually register on my radar, I don't do high maintenance losers. However, when you have a go at one of my friends, a thoroughly decent woman, I take exception.
I'm not asking you to stop, in fact I'd love you to carry on making an utter arse of yourself.
You are a complete waste of space whereas soj is a lovely, kind, generous and totally sound woman. Keep on digging.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 8, 2012)

at least i gave an apology.

and i didnt name her i used stars s** , ok maybe i named her..big deal, she got issues aint my fault.

she alot more angry than me and got one fuckin hell of an attitude. She cliams im nothing but a pieice a shit but goes into a spazzing fit.

maybe if she just wrote a poem instead of getting all huff and puff this wouldant be 'appnin.

but she wont, coz she cant, and she hassant accepted my 3 apologies so thats her issue not mine.

im EZ like sunday morning, she angry and messed up about it, i think her head space is alot worse than mine right now.

anyways i was loging off..and i did..and then popped back in and noticed you had posted, and i got quaoted on the DF aswell so imma look at that and thats me done for the night

peace


----------



## Shirl (Aug 8, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> maybe if she just wrote a poem instead of getting all huff and puff this wouldant be 'appnin.
> 
> but she wont, coz she cant, and she hassant accepted my 3 apologies so thats her issue not mine.


But she does write poems, she gets published, she wins awards.....
You have the problem, not her


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Do you think it's an apology when someone says "I'm sorry if I offended you", but make it amply clear they believe they did nothing wrong, and the fault was in fact with the other party?


it's entirely possible to apologise for some reacting badly whilst not believing you did something wrong.  yes. it's called manners. 

do you believe that the offended person is always right?

how about if you offend Nick Griffin by saying something about racial equality he disagrees with?  does that make him right, would apologising to him because you have to be in the same location as them and have as adults to continue to occupy the same space so again as adults you can move on mean you were wrong?

Seemingly here and in general in society today we make the presumption if someones offended then they are right and the other person or thing is wrong. 

this isn't true in life or here. 

You have the right to be offended.  Not you are offended and therefore right. 

An apology has been made.  either it's accepted or it isn't.

it still isn't up to others to mob handedly decide the offence requires greater contrition that has been given.  

even if the person offended believes this to be true then it doesn't mean it's required.

we are adults we do not need every slight or injury pandered too, molly coddled, or kissed better. 

often people would do well to remember their age.  And act accordingly. 

there are far to many toys out of the pram and bandwagon jumpers over this on this thread and it's not helping. 

an apology has been made.  

it's up to soj if it's accepted.

If not time to move on for all concerned. 

end of discussion on the subject.

unless you are too immature to act like a reasonable adult and in which case who the hell wants to entertain childish behaviour in adult conversation. 

grow up, get over yourselves, it's the fucking internet.

Jesus...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

Shirl said:


> But she does write poems, she gets published, she wins awards.....
> You have the problem, not her


shirl you comments on this thread aren't helping and seem to be arguing points not being made... you're making yourself look silly in defence of a mate. 

stop it. please


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

Shirl said:


> You know what METH LAB, you and your mate cheesy don't usually register on my radar, I don't do high maintenance losers. However, when you have a go at one of my friends, a thoroughly decent woman, I take exception.
> I'm not asking you to stop, in fact I'd love you to carry on making an utter arse of yourself.
> You are a complete waste of space whereas soj is a lovely, kind, generous and totally sound woman. Keep on digging.


this is pathetic and you should know better...


----------



## TruXta (Aug 9, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> it's entirely possible to apologise for some reacting badly whilst not believing you did something wrong. yes. it's called manners.
> 
> do you believe that the offended person is always right?
> 
> ...


 
WHOOOOOOOSH


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi everyone


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

TruXta said:


> WHOOOOOOOSH


plane takes off


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

seriously truxta think about it the public ownership of offence is way out of hand from extremis such as diana and the like to minor facebook rivalries and internet spats...

I know meth well enough to see he meant no genuine offence to soj but was trying to goad her in to contributing on his thread, he's being a bit manic at the moment and thats how he can be.

I know from soj's posts previously she takes offence sometimes and makes minor things into a bigger issue than the really are, that's how she can be.

what isn't helping either side is the stirring so people should for the good of both step back.

either they'll sort it or not.

it's not like someones died and there's a murder poster a did poster b a favour and feels this was taken advantage of poster b thought they could get poster a to contribute in a more public fashion than they did.

end of argument.

unless holding grudges and martyring ones self is really the aim of the game...

everyone should grow up.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 9, 2012)

That's not my point at all. I don't really care that much who was in the right or wrong, my only point was that what Meth offered was a non-apology, and he'd have been better off not bothering at all rather than offering an "I'm sorry if you were offended" thing, which isn't an apology at all. If you can't see why that's not an apology there's not much I can say tbh.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

TruXta said:


> That's not my point at all. I don't really care that much who was in the right or wrong, my only point was that what Meth offered was a non-apology, and he'd have been better off not bothering at all rather than offering an "I'm sorry if you were offended" thing, which isn't an apology at all. If you can't see why that's not an apology there's not much I can say tbh.


you've read meths pm's then?

more to the point what business is it of yours stop stirring... jesus...


----------



## TruXta (Aug 9, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> you've read meths pm's then?
> 
> more to the point what business is it of yours stop stirring... jesus...


 
I've read the two threads in question - where have I mentioned pms'? As for what business it is of mine - it's on this forum, so whoever wants it to be their business can make it so. Have another coffee before you post eh?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I've read the two threads in question - where have I mentioned pms'? As for what business it is of mine - it's on this forum, so whoever wants it to be their business can make it so. Have another coffee before you post eh?


christ this is like explaining science to christians... 

an apology has been made publicly (boards)  and privately (pm) the offence isn't yours to take on another's behalf so please grow up.

I have no interest in feeding your need for attention and satisfaction.  so be an adult and move on.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 9, 2012)

You don't know what offering an apology means do you?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

TruXta said:


> You don't know what offering an apology means do you?


Your confusing offering and acceptance.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 9, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Your confusing offering and acceptance.


 
Nope.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Nope.


you really are now drop it and post on topic. or hush.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh the irony...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Oh the irony...


fine

Truxta thinks offence is public property
who demands for others an apology  
on this they believe they have the monopoly 
but then decides it hasn't been done properly
because their mind is full of fuckwittery
so they can get the hump vicariously
really they symptomatic of what's wrong in our society


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 9, 2012)

Has METH accused soj of being cloud yet ?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Has METH accused soj of being cloud yet ?


behave you cock woggle...


----------



## Mephitic (Aug 9, 2012)

Surprise, resentment carried in a phrase.
Wounded writing harm exchanged.
Pride won’t ignore the rising blaze.   
Weary qualms concealed.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

Mephitic said:


> Surprise, resentment carried in a phrase.
> Wounded writing harm exchanged.
> Pride won’t ignore the rising blaze.
> Weary qualms concealed.


name change?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 9, 2012)

Well, this has been _really_ unpleasant reading. 'Brain dead lesbian vegetable'. Nice. Oh, and noted, Killer B - that surprised me, have to say.

I haven't attacked Methlab ONCE on grounds of anything to do with his mental health or physical or personal characteristics. He has ripped me to shreds in my absence. It has been like trying to communicate with a contrary small child with no memory though - I will say that now. I feel I can, somehow.

I seriously wish I had never offered that critique in the first place. I only did it because I genuinely thought Methlab was interested in writing and developing that writing, and he had repeatedly called for feedback. My experience on the poetry 'scene' has shown me that so many poets have mental health/drug/drink problems (myself included) and that it can be hugely cathartic and life-changing. I offered TONS of advice, answered so many of his questions, offered genuine encouragement and support via PM. I challenge anyone not be angered by his responses in light of that.

For the record, the 'goon' remark was intended to be light-hearted. Has ANYONE ever known me to use 'goon', when there's a perfectly good 'cunt' to offend people with? Does anyone really think 'goon' is an insult?!

Methlab has offered apologies, yes, but as already pointed out in my absence, they are not genuine apologies. How can they be when they are accompanied by a backhanded 'you are also to blame' message? Plus, it was a cut and paste of the third person public 'apology', not a personal one.  Call me picky if you like.  As for the increasing virulence shown in Methlab's posts...well...I just wish I'd never bothered.

Yes, I DID tell him to shove it up his arse. Know why? Because he did not genuinely apologise, and all that he has said about me just serves to support that belief. This may sound daft, but the whole thing is, so I'll just carry on and say he had also 'liked' every single one of Cheesypoof's posts that seriously laid into my character. This added to my belief that it is not a genuine apology. Now, I don't know if this managed to pass y'all by, but I fell in love a couple of years ago, and also started writing, and have been incredibly happy, and CALM. Friends have actually commented on it, missing my old irate bad-tempered-bastard days. I did lose it with Meth, but that's covered further up in this post ^^ I do still lose my temper, but it's incredibly rare these days - takes something real annoying to bring it out of me.

I apologised to Methlab in my very first PM to him about the initial remark of 'you won't like it'. That's public - it's up on this very thread.

So - I didn't 'insult him first', and I did apologise, genuinely.

This has only kicked off again because he named me in a post, after it had all died down.

Garfield - you are telling Shirl to stop defending a mate. I suggest you follow your own advice.

And that's it really.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

Shirl said:


> You know what METH LAB, you and your mate cheesy don't usually register on my radar, I don't do high maintenance losers. However, when you have a go at one of my friends, a thoroughly decent woman, I take exception.
> I'm not asking you to stop, in fact I'd love you to carry on making an utter arse of yourself.
> You are a complete waste of space whereas soj is a lovely, kind, generous and totally sound woman. Keep on digging.


 
i love making an arse of myself
i love to be the clown
lets look at what ive done here
mayber whilst having a beer

for the last 10 years i have spent all my time in that fuckin drug forum trying to HELP people.

And i do help some of them coz they tell me i help them

I even made a leaflet corrected, for some bunch of people that were giving out harm reduction leaflets..they wanted my advise, they got it, they asked if i wanted to put my name to it, i said nah just put MethLab from U-75..i dunno if they did or not i was supposed to get a copy but i think they went under coz they wernt really doing anything in the first place except making leaflets that wernt quite factual.

what do you do exactly? i dont even know who you are, your name means nothing to me at all.

as for soj, like ive allready said for about the 100'th time she had 3 apologies, she wont accept them, and she knows she cant rhyme

poetry awards? LOL

what...'walk to the shops' and shit like that? thats been done by a billion people allready its really low grade stuff

yea i got up today and went out to the shops
oh look, a duck!
well since its raining i guess
my name is soj im a terrible mess
i get so uptight and angry
i consider myself old and wise
but really im just old
and my shit poetry is like having a bad cold
oh look, some people on peddle bikes
scooters and trikes
walking to the shop for some booze to fuel my anger
i cant let go of MethLab he's such a wanker
but oh really its just me
im loosing this shit like completaly
i cant rhyme for shit
i claim to be a poet
those awards i won
were probably just to stop self harm from being done

they must pitty me
poor old me on the way to the shop
for some booze and rizzlas, yea need a hard liquor shot
im smoke too much weed
could be the reason why im so fuckin mental
shit i walked str8 past the shop
oh well aint the first time that happened
oh look, a duck!
.........................

get the fuck outta here allready lol walk to the shops be fucked i was penning that kinda shit when i was 12

go fuck yaself, or help ya m8 out
she obviously needs it
so take these words and heed it
you fuckin cunt faced fuckin wanker
off ya rader? thank fuck for that
wouldant wanna be seen by such a twat

once again, im laffing my ass off
i got talant all she got is a pass off

if i jumped up on stage and choked some mics
ide get awards to... but im kinda ill
in both my head and body, and lyrical skill
maybe i buy myself a bike
so i wouldant have to walk to the fuckin shops all night
.............................

and for all of y'all that dunno which wallet is mine
its the one that says 'bad mutha fucka' and its full of rymes

lol

thanks for giving me a good mood 

prick lol i love this shit im spitting all over you your making me laff like i aint laffed like this for fuckin ages
you cannot insult me no more im to dangerous
like i say they just bounce off... or set me on one
and when im on one you better duck son
attacking you with words i find it so much fun
............................

and whats more im actually on topic!


----------



## killer b (Aug 9, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Well, this has been _really_ unpleasant reading. 'Brain dead lesbian vegetable'. Nice. Oh, and noted, Killer B - that surprised me, have to say.
> 
> .


just to clarify, I didn't think it was a nice touch. Apols if the sarcasm wasnt totally apparent.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

> I offered TONS of advice, answered so many of his questions, offered genuine encouragement and support via PM. I challenge anyone not be angered by his responses in light of that.


 
you did one critic..not really TONS of advise.

and i can like anybodys post that i want

i shoved my apology up my arse and shat at out this morning.
this is really geting boring
get over it soj just let it go
if your so older and wiser
then you should know to let it go
but you cant can ya
coz your full of anger
maybe a hot bath?
whilst i still laff?

your called me all kinds of shit in pm's but your gonna deny that most likely

and so what if i liked cheesy's posts? dont mean the apology wassant meant..i meant it..not no more though, i was gonna go lower, and rip ya to pieices, but the state your in i'll just leave you alone, maybe call a mate and have a cry down the phone?


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

> Methlab has offered apologies, yes, but as already pointed out in my absence, they are not genuine apologies. How can they be when they are accompanied by a backhanded 'you are also to blame' message? Plus, it was a cut and paste of the third person public 'apology', not a personal one. Call me picky if you like. As for the increasing virulence shown in Methlab's posts...well...I just wish I'd never bothered


 
i wish you never botherd coz ya fuckin useless
yea i apologised and it was genuine
i just added that there was blame on both sides
you cant accept it..thats YOUR issue soj..not mine, YOUR problem.

i suggest you back to bed or walk to the shop or whatever it is you do


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 9, 2012)

...and now we see the hole that all you people who said leave him alone he's got mental health issues, don't challenge him on anything have dug for other posters. He's now got carte blanche to go around calling other posters Brain dead lesbian vegetables and so on. Cheers for that.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Well, this has been _really_ unpleasant reading. 'Brain dead lesbian vegetable'. Nice. Oh, and noted, Killer B - that surprised me, have to say.
> 
> I haven't attacked Methlab ONCE on grounds of anything to do with his mental health or physical or personal characteristics. He has ripped me to shreds in my absence. It has been like trying to communicate with a contrary small child with no memory though - I will say that now. I feel I can, somehow.
> 
> ...


Sorry soj but I'm defending neither I'm saying all parties to this are making themselves look foolish. You included. Rise above it and never ascribe actions to me again. Or I will take sides...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> ...and now we see the hole that all you people who said leave him alone he's got mental health issues, don't challenge him on anything have dug for other posters. He's now got carte blanche to go around calling other posters Brain dead lesbian vegetables and so on. Cheers for that.


Now the bandwagon jumper premiers arrive what a total shithouse this thread now is...

Wassup butch no fair weather politics threads to crash?


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

LOL

Ahhh shit. but LOL I cant help it im pissing myself here


----------



## YouSir (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> thats why i put 'compitition' in the thread title.


 
A poetry competition is still different from a rap battle, one is confrontational, the other is just competitive. Although given the way this thread has gone my disagreements over definitions are probably of marginal interest.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

YouSir said:


> A poetry competition is still different from a rap battle, one is confrontational, the other is just competitive. Although given the way this thread has gone my disagreements over definitions are probably of marginal interest.


 
poetry is poetry, rap, or song.. so you can write poetry, or you can write rap, or you can do a fuckin song.

i put *compition* on the thread title to avoid this bollox
but some people just cant take the heat


----------



## YouSir (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> poetry is poetry, rap, or song.. so you can write poetry, or you can write rap, or you can do a fuckin song.
> 
> i put *compition* on the thread title to avoid this bollox
> but some people just cant take the heat


 
From what I've seen you've spent quite a lot of time telling people that poetry a: Has to rhyme and b: Has to be battling. Anyway, I've got to away to work so no matter.


----------



## killer b (Aug 9, 2012)

Can you tell us the reasoning behind the 'braindead lesbian vegetable' line meth? 'cause atm the only reason I can think of for using such a line would be you being a nasty homophobic cunt.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

killer b said:


> Can you tell us the reasoning behind the 'braindead lesbian vegetable' line meth? 'cause atm the only reason I can think of for using such a line would be you being a nasty homophobic cunt.


 
i said "take it like a man ya brain dead lesbian vegtable" ..like..take it like a man ya braindead lesbain? .. you aint getting the joke.

my bad I guess, or you not being able to get a joke

and leave of with the homophobia


----------



## killer b (Aug 9, 2012)

No, still not getting it.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

YouSir said:


> From what I've seen you've spent quite a lot of time telling people that poetry a: Has to rhyme and b: Has to be battling. Anyway, I've got to away to work so no matter.


 
no, i said it 'should' at least rhyme to a degree..and rap is harder than poetry coz it has to rhyme pretty much 95% of the time and work around punchlines etc..its much harder than poetry.

you can do songs to... you can write anything you want aslong as its a poem, rap, or song.

but its all gone to shit coz soj is having a nervous breakdown despite myself being the master of having nervous breakdowns i feel fuckin amazing.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

killer b said:


> No, still not getting it.


 
more school?

it was a half-assed insult *shrug*


----------



## Boppity (Aug 9, 2012)

I haven't written a poem since I was a kid. I can still remember the first one I wrote when I was 7 (and a half ) for my brother. I had a little book of rhymes I'd written that I carried around with me.


----------



## killer b (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> more school?
> 
> it was a half-assed insult *shrug*


what would more school teach me meth? That its ok to use sexuality in insulting people? That homophobia is ok, as long as its half-assed? Does this really need explaining to you?


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

killer b said:


> what would more school teach me meth? That its ok to use sexuality in insulting people? That homophobia is ok, as long as its half-assed? Does this really need explaining to you?


 
ok it was abit below the belt.

happy?


----------



## killer b (Aug 9, 2012)

Not really. It wasn't me you insulted.

I think you owe soj an apology...


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Aug 9, 2012)

This really is getting boring, I was hoping to add some poems to this thread, anyway carry on.
PS I gotta say, Meth proper rap writing is about enjoying language and having fun with it(well one aspect) battling is fun but not poetry per se.
eg


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Aug 9, 2012)

Disjecta Membra said:


> This really is getting boring, I was hoping to add some poems to this thread, anyway carry on.


 
Let's see your poems!  Ignore the arguers.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

killer b said:


> Not really. It wasn't me you insulted.
> 
> I think you owe soj an apology...


 
no she's had 3..she aint getting another one and doesant accept them anyway..fuck soj, and you.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

Disjecta Membra said:


> This really is getting boring, I was hoping to add some poems to this thread, anyway carry on.


 
you had plenty of time it didnt kick off for at least a 2 months.. or maybe one month i dunno. then it stopped, then soj brought it up again coz i kinda said s** and she lost the plot, wont accept apologies..what can i do? fuck al..its her problem not mine.

fire away.........


----------



## TruXta (Aug 9, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> ...and now we see the hole that all you people who said leave him alone he's got mental health issues, don't challenge him on anything have dug for other posters. He's now got carte blanche to go around calling other posters Brain dead lesbian vegetables and so on. Cheers for that.


 
There's a difference between challenging and simply calling someone a Tory cunt, which is pretty much what you did IIRC. Been a while, might be wrong and so on.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 9, 2012)

killer b said:


> just to clarify, I didn't think it was a nice touch. Apols if the sarcasm wasnt totally apparent.


No worries fella - thanks for clarifying


----------



## Boppity (Aug 9, 2012)

I came here for the poems but alas there was none,
By bickering and fighting they've ruined all the fun.

I wish that it was over so I could read some verse,
so fuck off with your flaming or I'll put you in a hearse.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 9, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Sorry soj but I'm defending neither I'm saying *all parties to this are making themselves look foolish. You included*. Rise above it and never ascribe actions to me again. Or I will take sides...


And you then, presumably.

I wanted to put forward my perspective on all of this, given that I am one of the 2 people involved.  Would you deny me that, Garf?  

And is that an implied threat? I believe you already _did _'take sides' - certainly reads that way to me.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

Disjecta Membra said:


> This really is getting boring, I was hoping to add some poems to this thread, anyway carry on.
> PS I gotta say, Meth proper rap writing is about enjoying language and having fun with it(well one aspect) battling is fun but not poetry per se.
> eg




so dont battle then. you dont have to..ive christ had to say this more times than i can count.

YOU CAN WRITE ANYTHING YOU FUCKIN WANT ASLONG ITS ITS A: POEM, OR B: RAP, OR C: SONG

IT DOESANT HAVE TO BE BATTLE IT DOESANT HAVE TO BE RAP IT JUST HAS TO BE SOMETHING ON TOPIC AND HOPEFULLY NOT CRAP.

But crap stuff is allowed to, gotta start somwhere and all that...

what i didnt want was these bull shit statements over some cow who despite being older and wiser than me is having a hissy fit at every oppertunity..i apologise, she tells me to shove it. end of. i dont care. i really do not give a fuck what any of you people think of me anymore. i used to.. i learned the hard way that urban isnt really that kinda site..which is fine.. but if you think ya bothering me you outta ya god damn mind


----------



## Dandred (Aug 9, 2012)

Is this getting good again?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 9, 2012)

I'll state this- meths got some nascent grip on verse, but his response to constructive criticism is to go on a tantrum that descends into this 'brain dead leasbian' bullshit- frankly thats well out of order. Not to mention ignorant- if you want to learn then accept constructive criticism. Nobody expects anyone to take it as gospel but if you ask for analysis then don't get venomous if it isn't adulation ffs. And graceless, self justifying apologies are shit.


plus,thread wrecked. fucks sake. This should be locked and a new one started


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Aug 9, 2012)

In reality nobody wants to read anything I write, but i was hoping to read more of other peoples. I just love words, Imma pseudo intellectual
psychobabble spouting random word fountain. Now a days most of my stuffs too technical, scientifical metaphorical ramblings or political musings and mainly half finished.


----------



## Sirena (Aug 9, 2012)

killer b said:


> Can you tell us the reasoning behind the 'braindead lesbian vegetable' line meth? 'cause atm the only reason I can think of for using such a line would be you being a nasty homophobic cunt.


 
Just in case anyone thinks this line is witty and original, it's been taken from an Eminem tune....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

sojourner said:


> And you then, presumably.
> 
> I wanted to put forward my perspective on all of this, given that I am one of the 2 people involved. Would you deny me that, Garf?
> 
> And is that an implied threat? I believe you already _did _'take sides' - certainly reads that way to me.


as I've said to both of you; you are blowing up something which need not be blown up.

he should have been more grateful for the effort put in you shouldn't have started name calling at someone with a history of manic episodes who was likely to react.

everything else afterwards is just additional sorties.

now you're trying to pick a fight with me when all I've done is bang your heads together and say behave...

but fine act aggrieved that someone is telling you both to calm down and be reasonable.  

says more about you than you nonsensical claims of being denied a voice (no ones censoring you are they).

take my being able to wipe both of you of the planet in terms of poetry or lyrical dexterity and having had acres more success at it as a threat if you want but then as you're intent appears to turn anything into a slight and build a granite mole hill it's hardly surprising...

6 of 1 half a dozen of the other... 

if you hadn't fired the first shot then it wouldn't have been returned you can't then complain the other side had artillery... you offence is at the reaction to the offence caused by you... which is ludicrous in the extreme...

you're both clearly nutters...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

o and as always the side i choose is my own...


----------



## sojourner (Aug 9, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> as I've said to both of you; you are blowing up something which need not be blown up.
> 
> he should have been more grateful for the effort put in you shouldn't have started name calling at someone with a history of manic episodes who was likely to react.
> 
> ...


Garf - I am calm. You are starting to sound quite patronising though.  I'm not trying to pick a fight with you, merely responding.  But again, you are responding back by telling me that my point of view is somehow less than yours.

If you had taken one bit of notice of my long post earlier you would recognise that I was severely pushed - and that I tried extremely hard to maintain patience in light of that. Actually I don't think you  HAVE read my post, given your penultimate sentence.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Garf - I am calm. You are starting to sound quite patronising though. I'm not trying to pick a fight with you, merely responding. But again, you are responding back by telling me that my point of view is somehow less than yours.
> 
> If you had taken one bit of notice of my long post earlier you would recognise that I was severely pushed - and that I tried extremely hard to maintain patience in light of that. Actually I don't think you HAVE read my post, given your penultimate sentence.


nothing to do with it.

ultimately is this going to affect your life.

will you not breath or eat or love or laugh or write poetry again as a result of it?

the answers no.

you put effort in to encourage someones artistic actions, that's a good thing.

you did however also call them names. own that. it's yours.

he did name call back. he's clearly owning that. it's his.

he did apologise. I, even, in a pm to my friend said he should as he was making himself look stupid and he was being rude after recieving help. which he acknoldged.

then a mob turns up whinging that it's not good enough so he apologises again and sends you a pm.

the mob unhappy with this demand more he apologises on the thread you then take umberidge all over again and lo and behold we're right back to square 1.

either you accept his apology or you don't.

usually adults move on at this point.

if you chose not to or want to have hang over issues don't accept his apology and look graceless and petty as a result. that's how not accepting an apology works it blows up both people.

they have to have the good grace to apologise you have to have the good grace to accept...

without this then it's just a feud...

which seems to be what you both want...

maybe you should both bone each other sort out the tension that way.

either way you're now both covering yourselves and each other in shit and it's not pretty.

if telling you this is in some way diminishing your point then maybe that's because the point isn't worth making over a bit of poetry on a bulletin board for godsakes...

christ both of you let it go...

frankly it's like watching two peacocks fight...


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

Sirena said:


> Just in case anyone thinks this line is witty and original, it's been taken from an Eminem tune....


 


I do nick the odd line... been honest about that from the start.

Sooo, since i nicked it.. am i still homophobic? or was it Mr.Mathers being homophobic? or is homophobic just a bull shit word to make people out to be bad people when really its kinda a last resort thing when they know they aint getting anywhere so pull out the race card or the homophoia card?

look, ive put over 5000 words on this thread and yea i have borroed the odd line... nobody else is doing much of anything except bangin on about soj. you ALL need to grow the fuck up..im supposed to be the paranoid nut job... take a look at yaselves ffs your like i was 7 years ago... nuts and pricks!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 9, 2012)

No, I deny that I look 'graceless and petty'. I stand by refusing the apology based on the grounds I have already mentioned in detail.  

I do not want a feud.  What I wanted was to state my perspective on what has happened.  A torrent of abuse was hurled at me in my absence. I considered ignoring it, but then decided to respond, just to put it to bed. You have continued to respond to me.  Anyone would think you wanted the last word, or something.

I did wonder if the apology was the result of an external pressure, thanks for confirming that.

That really is all I've got to say.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> nothing to do with it.
> 
> ultimately is this going to affect your life.
> 
> ...


 
i allready let it go garf... im not troubled in the slightest that was an exellant point btw.

if she wont take the apology... what can i do? i offer out more..she wont have it *shrug*

peace


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

sojourner said:


> No, I deny that I look 'graceless and petty'. I stand by refusing the apology based on the grounds I have already mentioned in detail.
> 
> I do not want a feud. What I wanted was to state my perspective on what has happened. A torrent of abuse was hurled at me in my absence. I considered ignoring it, but then decided to respond, just to put it to bed. You have continued to respond to me. Anyone would think you wanted the last word, or something.
> 
> ...


 
it wassant from external presure at all

torrent of abuse? i aint even in first gear


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 9, 2012)

now you are ripping off Jeremy Kyle? amazing


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

i gotta better things to do and more important things to do anyways so im off for a while you can keep moaining like a baby soj or just admit that your old and not wise at all and that a poem named 'walk to the shops' is pathetic

they be wanting you for the mcdolandls ad next lol

fuck off!


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> now you are ripping off Jeremy Kyle? amazing


 
erm, alot of people say that. He didnt invent that style of wording.

fuck off lol


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> if she wont take the apology... what can i do?


Leave it, if you ARE genuinely sorry, and never f***ing mention it again 

tbh, I've got a lot of time for a grizzled, old, alkie, addictions counsellor colleague of mine, who - when someone who was drug / alcohol dependent apologised to him - would say 'don't *say* sorry, just never fucking *do* it again.'

Like, insulting someone some more because they wouldn't accept that you genuinely regretted insulting them in the first place is... yeah 

Saying sorry is cheap. _Living_ sorry is fucking hard.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

sojourner said:


> No, I deny that I look 'graceless and petty'. I stand by refusing the apology based on the grounds I have already mentioned in detail.
> 
> I do not want a feud. What I wanted was to state my perspective on what has happened. A torrent of abuse was hurled at me in my absence. I considered ignoring it, but then decided to respond, just to put it to bed. You have continued to respond to me. Anyone would think you wanted the last word, or something.
> 
> ...


christ on a pogo...

it's a conversation where you've asked me a question would you deny me a chance to put forward my perspective in response. 

come on now both of you have talent in this area can we not just let the art talk for itself???


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i gotta better things to do and more important things to do anyways so im off for a while you can keep moaining like a baby soj or just admit that your old and not wise at all and that a poem named 'walk to the shops' is pathetic
> 
> they be wanting you for the mcdolandls ad next lol
> 
> fuck off!


 
Pack it in, will you?  You're just being spiteful and nasty.  I know you've got problems, but ffs .....


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Leave it, if you ARE genuinely sorry, and never f***ing mention it again
> 
> tbh, I've got a lot of time for a grizzled, old, alkie, addictions counsellor colleague of mine, who - when someone who was drug / alcohol dependent apologised to him - would say 'don't *say* sorry, just never fucking do it again.'
> 
> ...


 
i aint like most people.. something wrong with me like lol

but i kinda enjoy it, i guess thats too damn bad

peace


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

oh i give up fuck being a peace maker you're all dead... when you die...


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> but i kinda enjoy it, i guess thats too damn bad


Yeah.

If there wasn't a part of you that enjoyed this, you wouldn't've kicked a whole shitstorm up by naming and flaming Soj when it'd died down completely, ay!


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Pack it in, will you? You're just being spiteful and nasty. I know you've got problems, but ffs .....


 
i'll pack it in when a fuckin mod says so and not b4 ya hear me bitch!

you people dont effect me. you think you do..but you fuckin dont.

10 years of high-purity amphet/crystal M and you know what its like to be scared.. you lot compared to that is like stepping on ants


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Aug 9, 2012)

meth if you started this thread as a rap thing, I'll MC for a sec, everyone sing after me, when i say face you say palm, FACE,PALM,FACE,PALM.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Yeah.
> 
> If there wasn't a part of you that enjoyed this, you wouldn't've kicked a whole shitstorm up by naming and flaming Soj when it'd died down completely, ay!


 
all i did was say s** wouldant put a poem up.

then she went nuts


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> all i did was say s**


Exactly!

'All'!

ffs 

"All I did was repeatedly batter a bees nest with a flaming rag on a stick, shouting "COME ON YOU MOTHERFUCKING BEES COME ON COME ON COME ON YOU FUCKING FUCKERS" and would you believe it, those f***ing bees..."

FFS, man.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

Disjecta Membra said:


> meth if you started this thread as a rap thing, I'll MC for a sec, Sing after me, when i say face you say palm, FACE,PALM,FACE,PALM.


 
*sigh*

i started it as a fuckin.. aww jesus you people have zero IQ

if you aint gonna read the fuckin posts dont bother posting 

*i allready said over and over that its for poems, raps, songs, anything with artistic lyrics*

but you dont seem to be able to read


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Exactly!
> 
> 'All'!
> 
> ...


 
hey, she the one who is all big and clever..go back and read her venom. she's crying over this.. if she so much better and wiser than me what the fuck she come back for? she cant even write one bloody sentance.. soj is crap..her writing is absolute tripe.. its nothing, its less than nothing. its worse than less than the worst of nothing could ever possibly be.

find one poem from soj on here... you wont, coz she cant do any.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

g'luck quoady I hope you have more luck being a peacemeerkat...


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

Disjecta Membra said:


> meth if you started this thread as a rap thing, I'll MC for a sec, everyone sing after me, when i say face you say palm, FACE,PALM,FACE,PALM.


 
i prefer you say face, i say fist. breake ya nose, give it a twist.


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> Sooo, since i nicked it.. am i still homophobic? or was it Mr.Mathers being homophobic? or is homophobic just a bull shit word to make people out to be bad people when really its kinda a last resort thing when they know they aint getting anywhere so pull out the race card or the homophoia card?


Jesus Christ, this really is fucking appalling.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

meth dude you're devaluing you own points now even if they won't you should just stick to the poems... innit... one of you needs to be the better person... or you can both be the bitter persons...


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> Blah blah blah


Pffft.

There's no debate whatsoever, Meth - you absolutely kickstarted this hornet's nest, there was the square root of fuck all reason to do so.

It was quiet, dead, and peaceful before you kicked it all off again. By naming and flaming someone who you knew was likely to be irritated (and understandably so) by your choosing to namecheck her.

The rest?

Blah.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Pffft.
> 
> There's no debate whatsoever, Meth - you absolutely kickstarted this hornet's nest, there was the square root of fuck all reason to do so.
> 
> ...


 
no she said she was older and wiser andcould rise above it...but has she done that? no


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


>


 
yea i drop them bombs lol


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> no she said she was older and wiser andcould rise above it...but has she done that? no


Your argument is 'she shouldn't've risen to my flaming?'

Come the fuck on, man.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> no she said she was older and wiser andcould rise above it...but has she done that? no


 
Yes, she has.

She's ignored the vast majority of your nasty rants. 

While you're still ranting.

Ask yourself who's the wiser person here?


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Your argument is 'she shouldn't've risen to my flaming?'
> 
> Come the fuck on, man.


 
she went nuts coz i said s** wont put a poem up, despite claming to be a poet. ??


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Your argument is 'she shouldn't've risen to my flaming?'
> 
> Come the fuck on, man.
> 
> The fuck was there any need to flame in the first place?


it seems it was a misplaced attempt to goad someone into contributing... 

just as soj was misplaced in lovingly calling him a goon... 






sing dammit...


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Yes, she has.
> 
> She's ignored the vast majority of your nasty rants.
> 
> ...


 
im not ranting..this is where your all wrong.

Im having a bloody good laugh


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i prefer you say face, i say fist. breake ya nose, give it a twist.


 
Calm down, I was just bringing a lighthearted distraction, which i thought was kinda amusing.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> she went nuts coz i said s** wont put a poem up, despite claming to be a poet. ??


 she is a poet - that doesn't mean she has to post poetry on a thread


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

lalalalala

... too build the world a home...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

marty21 said:


> she is a poet - that doesn't mean she has to post poetry on a thread


on a poetry thread... tbf...


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i said s** wont put a poem up, despite claming to be a poet. ??


 


METH LAB said:


> Im having a bloody good laugh


Well done.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

Disjecta Membra said:


> Calm down, I was just bringing a lighthearted distraction, which i thought was kinda amusing.


 
yea fair enough. when i say face,you say palm, and when i say s** ... just run! lol


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

honestly folks i gotta go.. maybe back later

peace to the peacefull...rest y'll know what you can do


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> im not ranting..this is where your all wrong.
> 
> Im having a bloody good laugh


 
Perhaps you could have a bloody good laugh in a more adult way?


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Perhaps you could have a bloody good laugh in a more adult way?


 
i could..but i choose not to


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> on a poetry thread... tbf...


 yep, but there aren't poetry police patrolling insisting that any thread involving poetry means anyone who has ever described themself as a poet has to post a poem - if there are...


you ain't seen me right


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

lalalala 

... furnish it with love...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

marty21 said:


> yep, but there aren't poetry police patrolling insisting that any thread involving poetry means anyone who has ever described themself as a poet has to post a poem - if there are...
> 
> 
> you ain't seen me right


true but within a thread called poetry competition you might be forgiven for expecting posters to stick on topic (well anywhere but here of course)...


----------



## killer b (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> I do nick the odd line... been honest about that from the start.
> 
> Sooo, since i nicked it.. am i still homophobic? or was it Mr.Mathers being homophobic? or is homophobic just a bull shit word to make people out to be bad people when really its kinda a last resort thing when they know they aint getting anywhere so pull out the race card or the homophoia card?
> 
> look, ive put over 5000 words on this thread and yea i have borroed the odd line... nobody else is doing much of anything except bangin on about soj. you ALL need to grow the fuck up..im supposed to be the paranoid nut job... take a look at yaselves ffs your like i was 7 years ago... nuts and pricks!


Christ. Is this real?

because a famous homophobe says something first, its ok for you to trot it out?

 There's no fucking homophobia card being played here. Just you being pulled on posting a homophobic insult. Which you can expect every time, regardless of who said it first, and regardless of your mental state. Get it?


----------



## Corax (Aug 9, 2012)

Side by side on my keyboard...


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

killer b said:


> Christ. Is this real?
> 
> because a famous homophobe says something first, its ok for you to trot it out?
> 
> There's no fucking homophobia card being played here. Just you being pulled on posting a homophobic insult. Which you can expect every time, regardless of who said it first, and regardless of your mental state. Get it?


 
its not homophoic..a phobia would indicate 'fear' of gay people. Im not scared of them, i have no problem with them at all, and neither does chika chika slim shadey he just users the word to insult people, he had elton john help him through re-hab ffs! they are mates!


----------



## Dandred (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## killer b (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> its not homophoic..a phobia would indicate 'fear' of gay people. Im not scared of them, i have no problem with them at all, and neither does chika chika slim shadey he just users the word to insult people, he had elton john help him through re-hab ffs! they are mates!


not even going to bother with this one. Ffs.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> its not homophoic..a phobia would indicate 'fear' of gay people. Im not scared of them, i have no problem with them at all, and neither does chika chika slim shadey *he just users the word to insult people,* he had elton john help him through re-hab ffs! they are mates!


 
Oh ffs - so does that mean we can now start calling people by racist/homophobic/sexist terms because 'it's just insulting people'.

That's just, well, ridiculous


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 9, 2012)

Bit worse than ridiculous.


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 9, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Actually I don't think you HAVE read my post, given your penultimate sentence.


 
He seldom does read posts before deciding he knows what's in them.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

killer b said:


> not even going to bother with this one. Ffs.


 
why? coz you know your a fuckin idiot thats throwin the homophobia card at somebody who might actually be bi-sexual for all you know? give it a rest i WILL NEVER STOP untill a mod drops me lol, and im getting better and better for fuckin damn sure.

im off the piss see.... still on loads of drugs but no poison.

i might crack a can now actually but thats a choice coz somebody hassant got back to me over some less poinsoness shit and im bored. but it will only be one can. ive had 4 i the house all week and they all still there.

your opinion about me i just dont care. i dont give a fuck.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> Bit worse than ridiculous.


Yeah I know , I just couldn't think of the right word/words. Beyond "what the fucking fuck!?"


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 9, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah I know , I just couldn't think of the right word/words. Beyond "what the fucking fuck!?"


Yep, if you can't see why calling someone a brain dead lesbian vegetable is homophobic then you're both a prick and a moron. If you then try to claim that people are "playing the homophobia card" when they pull you up on it then you're lower than a slug.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> why?  and im getting better and better for fuckin damn sure.


 
Better at what?


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh ffs - so does that mean we can now start calling people by racist/homophobic/sexist terms because 'it's just insulting people'.
> 
> That's just, well, ridiculous


 
yea.. ridiculas like soj, ridiculs like you, ridiculas like me, i take the piss outta everyone, myself included..aint you spot it yet? you fuckin deluded? i been rippin the piss outta myself and a bunch of you on these posts. im fuckin happy..im happy coz your all cracky, im fuckin laughing out fuckin loud, im fuckin proud, you fuckin idiots dont even know what the fuck your doin, keep up with the disin it bounces right off, your not important, ya fuckin rot, take a peice a my cock, go gussle it, smuther it all over ya face and when it climaxes swalllow the shit like base.

Im only doing this to pass the fuckin time of day lol


----------



## killer b (Aug 9, 2012)

Nah, I'm done. I don't think your words merit any further discussion tbh. They speak pretty clearly for themselves.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 9, 2012)

This thread should be deleted.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> yea.. ridiculas like soj, ridiculs like you, ridiculas like me, i take the piss outta everyone, myself included..aint you spot it yet? you fuckin deluded? i been rippin the piss outta myself and a bunch of you on these posts. im fuckin happy..im happy coz your all cracky, im fuckin laughing out fuckin loud, im fuckin proud, you fuckin idiots dont even know what the fuck your doin, keep up with the disin it bounces right off, your not important, ya fuckin rot, take a peice a my cock, go gussle it, smuther it all over ya face and when it climaxes swalllow the shit like base.
> 
> Im only doing this to pass the fuckin time of day lol


How does one "gussle" a piece of cock?


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Better at what?


 
takin the piss outta myself, insulting myself.. and everyone else.

and giving up drinking..its got me thinking, like i say, you idiots dont seem to get that i am doing this to full my day, destraction and i dont care about rippin the piss outta myself or anyone else.

but i must admit i dont tollerate fools very well... and clearly some of you are abit on the slow side.. little bit numb in the head.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

editor said:


> How does one "gussle" a piece of cock?


 
they take the cock shove it in there mouths and try to sallow it..saliva builds up and then ya guzzling.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> they take the cock shove it in there mouths and try to sallow it..saliva builds up and then ya guzzling.


I think you need to slow down.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

Numbers said:


> This thread should be deleted.


 
not b4 my fuckin lyrics got put on memory stick..after that yea i agree


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

editor said:


> I think you need to slow down.


 
how about this.

lock the thread.... let me save my lyrics to disk or memory stick.

then delete... that sound ok?


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 9, 2012)

Numbers said:


> This thread should be deleted.


No, people deserve to be able to see what appalling shit ML has come out with. Deleting it would let him off the hook. Lock it if has to be but don't delete it.


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 9, 2012)

A thread begun can tend to run
through many a twist and turning;
it can leave the one who began the fun
with red ears brightly burning.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

really though god some of ya are soooo damn sensatiive, this thread is a joke its just for fun! you take it seriously? what the fuck drugs you lot on?

this aint polotics or general.

im saving my stuff now gimme 60mins.

peace


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm not deleting this thread.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> how about this.
> 
> lock the thread.... let me save my lyrics to disk or memory stick.
> 
> then delete... that sound ok?


How about this, Ed delete all your posts with 'poetry' in them before you have a chance to back them up, then lock the thread leaving all your bile up instead, then you can back that up to a memory stick, then sometime in the future you can look back at how nasty you used to be.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 9, 2012)

you could at least lock it though, this shit is embarrassing


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> A thread begun can tend to run
> through many a twist and turning;
> it can leave the one who began the fun
> with red ears brightly burning.


 
*sigh*

im laffing at you. 

but since you all so fuckin sensitive i'll just save my shit to a fuckin disk and then the manegment can lock it or drop it or whateer it is they wanna do.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

Numbers said:


> How about this, Ed delete all your posts with 'poetry' in them before you have a chance to back them up, then lock the thread leaving all your bile up instead, then you can back that up to a memory stick, then sometime in the future you can look back at how nasty you used to be.


 
sounds like a plan...speaking of nasty... i know you.

mr freebie favours. 

rap is supposed to be nasty its like boxing but with words, i allready told you this


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> *sigh*
> 
> im laffing at you.


 
Sadly, most people here aren't laughing.  I think a lot of us just feel pity for you, mingled with distain.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> but i must admit i dont tollerate fools very well...


Oh the fucking irony


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 9, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Sadly, most people here aren't laughing. I think a lot of us just feel pity for you, mingled with distain.


 
I agree with you but I think you mean "disdain".


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Aug 9, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> I agree with you but I think you mean "disdain".


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh ffs - so does that mean we can now start calling people by racist/homophobic/sexist terms because 'it's just insulting people'.
> 
> That's just, well, ridiculous


to be fair as an isolated point rather than in context the object of an insult is to offend the person being insulted I've always found it a bit odd that there'd be rules for how you insult someone.  surely the point if there is to an insult is to cause the maximum offence with the minimal verbage to insult them?

as you were...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> I agree with you but I think you mean "disdain".


nah distain innit as in dat'stain no blud distain...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

Numbers said:


> This thread should be deleted.


you should be deleted...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> sounds like a plan...speaking of nasty... i know you.
> 
> mr freebie favours.
> 
> rap is supposed to be nasty its like boxing but with words, i allready told you this


 
I said a hip hop the hippie the hippie
to the hip hip hop, a you don't stop
the rock it to bang bang boogie say up jumped the boogie
to the rythym of the boogie, the beat

now what you hear is not a test - I'm rapping to the beat
and me, the groove, and my friends are gonna try to move your
feet

See I am wonder mike and I like to say hello
to the black, to the white, the red, and the borwn, the purple and yellow

but first I gotta bang bang boogie to the boogie


etc etc

Nasty lyrics from the Sugar Hill Gang


----------



## Boppity (Aug 9, 2012)

editor said:


> How does one "gussle" a piece of cock?


 
I really want to answer this but I can't think of anything funny or cheeky to say.


----------



## Corax (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> its not homophoic..a phobia would indicate 'fear' of gay people. Im not scared of them, i have no problem with them at all, and neither does chika chika slim shadey he just users the word to insult people, he had elton john help him through re-hab ffs! they are mates!


The equal opportunity insult game is a dangerous one to play, and there are hundreds of years of reasons why it's not a good idea.  People have been killed for being gay/black/etc, which isn't the case for people with big ears.

That's in addition to the very basic point that an insult highlights something that you perceive as a negative.  Using gay/lesbian/etc in an insult quite simply indicates that you think it's a bad thing.

I know that ain't true with you Meth, and that it's something you've absorbed from music and certain subcultures.  But can you see why it may not be an aspect that you want to choose to imitate?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> you should be deleted...


oooo sarcastic like .... bitchaaaaaiiii  lol


----------



## killer b (Aug 9, 2012)

Boppity said:


> I really want to answer this but I can't think of anything funny or cheeky to say.


There's a German dude who'd be able to give instructions, I'd imagine. I think there was garlic & white wine in the recipe.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

editor said:


> How does one "gussle" a piece of cock?


 
with some fava beans and a nice chianti

fft fft fft fft...


----------



## Favelado (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> sounds like a plan...speaking of nasty... i know you.
> 
> mr freebie favours.
> 
> rap is supposed to be nasty its like boxing but with words, i allready told you this


 

Not true at all. It_ can_ be like that but much of the best rap from the early days right up until now isn't confrontational at all.


----------



## Boppity (Aug 9, 2012)

Boppity said:


> I came here for the poems but alas there was none,
> By bickering and fighting they've ruined all the fun.
> 
> I wish that it was over so I could read some verse,
> so fuck off with your flaming or I'll put you in a hearse.


 
FINALLY SOMEONE LIKED THIS. Gosh, everyone else got commented on their poems or something.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

Favelado said:


> Not true at all. It_ can_ be like that but much of the best rap from the early days right up until now isn't confrontational at all.


some.

and no.

it's still confrontational just not against people against systems...

turn it  up...


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

Favelado said:


> Not true at all. It_ can_ be like that but much of the best rap from the early days right up until now isn't confrontational at all.


 
thats why i said you can do any style you want

christ are you all really this thick?

there's too fuckin many of 'em im happy enough that perhaps 60% is now on my hard drive.

so close the thread delete whatever

fuck off


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

Corax said:


> The equal opportunity insult game is a dangerous one to play, and there are hundreds of years of reasons why it's not a good idea. People have been killed for being gay/black/etc, which isn't the case for people with big ears.
> 
> That's in addition to the very basic point that an insult highlights something that you perceive as a negative. Using gay/lesbian/etc in an insult quite simply indicates that you think it's a bad thing.
> 
> I know that ain't true with you Meth, and that it's something you've absorbed from music and certain subcultures. But can you see why it may not be an aspect that you want to choose to imitate?


 
yea you gotta point..im just pasing the time.

anyway im done now its all on disk so i dont give a shit.

peace to the peacefull


----------



## Favelado (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> thats why i said you can do any style you want
> 
> christ are you all really this thick?
> 
> ...


 
Thick? There's no way anyone who writes like you is smart. If you are literate, you're hiding it pretty well.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

Favelado said:


> Thick? There's no way anyone who writes like you is smart. If you are literate, you're hiding it pretty well.


fyi the road you're going down is fraught with danger will robinson...


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 9, 2012)

Favelado said:


> Thick? There's no way anyone who writes like you is smart. If you are literate, you're hiding it pretty well.


 
Harsh but fair.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## killer b (Aug 9, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> fyi the road you're going down is fraught with danger will robinson...


It's ok, he's just passing the time.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

killer b said:


> It's ok, he's just passing the time.


they want to try and equate the two again and they'll be passing by a&e nasty little cunt...


----------



## Dandred (Aug 9, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> they want to try and equate the two again and they'll be passing by a&e nasty little cunt...


 
Threats of physical violence  

This thread keeps on giving


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Threats of physical violence
> 
> This thread keeps on giving


nope there's a line equate the ability to communicate with intelligence and you're already a fascistic scum bag worth of being found on fire in a ditch... no debate needed... same goes for racists... very simple rules...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2012)

Favelado said:


> Thick? There's no way anyone who writes like you is smart. If you are literate, you're hiding it pretty well.


I'd leave it mate. This won't end well and call me sentimental but I don't want to see a new-ish member getting disillusioned so soon....they'll be plenty of time for that in the future


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'd leave it mate. This won't end well and call me sentimental but I don't want to see a new-ish member getting disillusioned so soon....they'll be plenty of time for that in the future


tell me they come to pub meets... I am so going to the next one if this is the case...


----------



## Dandred (Aug 9, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> nope there's a line equate the ability to communicate with intelligence and you're already a fascistic scum bag worth of being found on fire in a ditch... no debate needed... same goes for racists... very simple rules...


 
And homophobes!


----------



## miss giggles (Aug 9, 2012)

There is a certain advantage I think to never having met either poster in this fued. For an outsider like me, to watch an award winning, published 'proper poet' take on a self proclaimed drug crazed battle rapper, this thread has made me cry genuine tears of laughter. I have to say, as a spectactator, the angrier you all get the funnier this becomes. I hope this thread never gets deleted. It is an all time urban great! I haven't laughed this much since that pervy one about the girl on the bus!


----------



## Favelado (Aug 9, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> nope there's a line equate the ability to communicate with intelligence and you're already a fascistic scum bag worth of being found on fire in a ditch... no debate needed... same goes for racists... very simple rules...


 
What are you on about? This is drivel.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 9, 2012)

Right. I'm going to page one and reading the whole damn thing. It had better be good.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 9, 2012)

Favelado said:


> Right. I'm going to page one and reading the whole damn thing. It had better be good.


 
Start at post 86 before that it's crap.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

Dandred said:


> And homophobes!
> 
> (why am I already a fascist scum bag?)


well obviously however considering the contentious nature of that on this thread I thought I'd leave it out... it's implicit in any case all fascists on fire in a ditch... it's the way...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

Favelado said:


> What are you on about? This is drivel.


you're drivel... can't be arsed to explain myself you newbie be at the next east end drinks... i'll do so then...


----------



## Favelado (Aug 9, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> you're drivel... can't be arsed to explain myself you newbie be at the next east end drinks... i'll do so then...


 
What's happening? Are you offering to buy me a drink or threatening to kick my head in?

In the first case, I'd love a rum and coke. Just a bit of ice.

In the second case, it's probably a bad idea to tell your victim about the attack in advance. Or is that fascist?

Is Garfield ill or something? I don't want to be mean if he's ill.

He's ill or he's a dick, it's one of the two.


----------



## killer b (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Disjecta Membra (Aug 9, 2012)

You stepped on a complex(he's right though) so theoretically your wrong with your grammar equals intelligence jibe, which is obviously not true but for some reason aimed at meth it seemed less ignorant and offensive than it does as a general statement.


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 9, 2012)

Favelado said:


> He's ill or he's a dick, it's one of the two.


 
I think it's a bit of both.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 9, 2012)

Disjecta Membra said:


> You stepped on a complex(he's right though) so theoretically your wrong with your grammar equals intelligence jibe, which is obviously not true but for some reason aimed at meth it seemed less ignorant and offensive than it does as a general statement.


 
I'd say that is indeed a strong correlation between communication skills and intelligence. I didn't say "grammar equals intelligence". However in that case too there would also be a general correlation between the two, albeit with a significant number of exceptions.


----------



## Corax (Aug 9, 2012)

What the fuck is wrong with you people? There are real human beings at the other end of your postings, and even if they've behaved in a way you think is out of order, the old adage of "two wrongs don't make a right" applies. Show some fucking compassion, in all directions.

Sometimes this place becomes a microcosm of the macro behaviours that so many on here deplore. What a depressing irony.

Post not aimed at any single individual.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 9, 2012)

Help. I want to do the right thing.

Should I post kittens?

Walk away?

Say something nice?


----------



## killer b (Aug 9, 2012)

Please be specific, or people may think you're slagging them off when you aren't...

Edit @ corax


----------



## Corax (Aug 9, 2012)

killer b said:


> Please be specific, or people may think you're slagging them off when you aren't...
> 
> Edit @ corax


No slagging off in that post IMO, more an appeal.

Like I said in the post (though was an edit), not aimed at a specific individual.  I'm sure people can rely on their own consciences for whether it applies to them or not.

And before anyone jumps the gun - yes, it applies to me sometimes too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 9, 2012)

When to walk away
I never learned it
When to have last word
I always want it
When to go Cantona
I'm expert at it

If heads might cool
or protagonists cease 
We could return to
Those Elysium fields

Of poesy done for poesy
The muse weeps
Her sisters dry tears

A bargepole of tenfoot length
can't stop pissing in the tent


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Aug 9, 2012)

Favelado said:


> I'd say that is indeed a strong correlation between communication skills and intelligence. I didn't say "grammar equals intelligence". However in that case too there would also be a general correlation between the two, albeit with a significant number of exceptions.


 
Well your stepping nonchalantly into very murky waters. The discussions been done on here a few times but I'll be as succinct as possible. The brain and it's capabilities are very multi faceted, different brains are wired differently, meaning some people are naturally better equipped for certain tasks, in fact the better a persons ability in a specific area normally means they lack motor skills in another eg, aspergers, autism. People can be genius savants and lack the so called "intelligence" to convey themselves socially for instance these are extreme examples but the point remains valid. Your point hints at dyslexic people being less intelligent which is bollocks, in fact the blanket term "dyslexia" just illustrates neurosciences unfinished development, another eg would be thinking laterally which I do well(I'm dyslexic or whatever) and my brothers in ability to not be logical, whereas he's seen as being highly accomplished and intelligent. 

I hope that's not too illegible and others could say it better but i tried.



,


----------



## Corax (Aug 9, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> When to walk away
> I never learned it
> When to have last word
> I always want it
> ...


Who you calling a bargepole you cunt?


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> ??
> 
> she owes me the fuckin apology not vise versa..i meant it and its 3 times now..she told me to shove it right up my cave
> so fuck it fuck soj fuck you fuck everything your all muppets
> ...



Drop the misogyny, eh?


----------



## Favelado (Aug 9, 2012)

Disjecta Membra said:


> Well your stepping nonchalantly into very murky waters. The discussions been done on here a few times but I'll be as succinct as possible. The brain and it's capabilities are very multi faceted, different brains are wired differently, meaning some people are naturally better equipped for certain tasks, in fact the better a persons ability in a specific area normally means they lack motor skills in another eg, aspergers, autism. People can be genius savants and lack the so called "intelligence" to convey themselves socially for instance these are extreme examples but the point remains valid. Your point hints at dyslexic people being less intelligent which is bollocks, in fact the blanket term "dyslexia" just illustrates neurosciences unfinished development, another eg would be thinking laterally which I do well(I'm dyslexic or whatever) and my brothers in ability to not be logical, whereas he's seen as being highly accomplished and intelligent.
> 
> I hope that's not too illegible and others could say it better but i tried.
> 
> ...


 

You seem to think I don't understand your point and I do. Your latest point highlights the exceptions I was talking about. They do not change the fact that despite this, there is a *correlation* between communication skills and intelligence.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Aug 9, 2012)

Favelado said:


> You seem to think I don't understand your point and I do. Your latest point highlights the exceptions I was talking about. They do not change the fact that despite this, there is a *correlation* between communication skills and intelligence.


 
Sorry for the semantics, but again communications a misnomer because you would feel very differently about me or my intelligence in person(verbally) and on paper. Anyway I'm not sure your point, I don't see a direct correlation but gotta chip be back in a bit.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## xenon (Aug 9, 2012)

Favelado said:


> Help. I want to do the right thing.
> 
> Should I post kittens?
> 
> ...



Just don't make sweeping statements with out expecting having to defend them vigrrously, with data. Especially if you waid in, on an already flegmatic thread. Communication skills may be linked to intelligence. Before you can even start examining that, how narrowly are you drawing your definition of communication. Judgeng someone's interlectual ability purely on their written communications is very foolish.

And Meth's not thick. he's a twat.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 9, 2012)

Jesus.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Favelado (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes, I know what a parking meters are.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2012)

Favelado said:


> Jesus.


Welcome to Urban  I think you'll fit in


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 9, 2012)

miss giggles said:


> There is a certain advantage I think to never having met either poster in this fued. For an outsider like me, to watch an award winning, published 'proper poet' take on a self proclaimed drug crazed battle rapper, this thread has made me cry genuine tears of laughter. I have to say, as a spectactator, the angrier you all get the funnier this becomes. I hope this thread never gets deleted. It is an all time urban great! I haven't laughed this much since that pervy one about the girl on the bus!



It is funny, if you read it in an abstract ad hoc script kind of way. But I suspect soj has been genuinely hurt by this. Which kind of strips the comedy away a bit.


----------



## discokermit (Aug 9, 2012)

Favelado said:


> Jesus.


i wouldn't bother, garf is a twat.


----------



## discokermit (Aug 9, 2012)

miss giggles said:


> There is a certain advantage I think to never having met either poster in this fued. For an outsider like me, to watch an award winning, published 'proper poet' take on a self proclaimed drug crazed battle rapper, this thread has made me cry genuine tears of laughter. I have to say, as a spectactator, the angrier you all get the funnier this becomes. I hope this thread never gets deleted. It is an all time urban great! I haven't laughed this much since that pervy one about the girl on the bus!


you really are a fucking idiot.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 9, 2012)

Poetry's fuckin boring (apart from John Burnside and a couple of others), but this thread's the best thing on urban at the mo.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 9, 2012)

Wish people would hurry up and come back from their lunch breaks!


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 9, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> Poetry's fuckin boring (apart from John Burnside and a couple of others), but this thread's the best thing on urban at the mo.


That'll be why ed won't lock it


----------



## miss giggles (Aug 9, 2012)

discokermit said:


> you really are a fucking idiot.


 
why thank you

*takes a bow*


----------



## miss giggles (Aug 9, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> It is funny, if you read it in an abstract ad hoc script kind of way. But I suspect soj has been genuinely hurt by this. Which kind of strips the comedy away a bit.


 
You know what? You are right there. I suspect they're both very hurt. When you're sitting at home and you can't put faces to names it's easy to see the absurdity of it all, but when it's you on the end of it, it can be very disturbing. I've got into bunfights with people late at night and been really shaken up. When you step away from it, it's ludicrous. But I think there's something about it happening when your on your own, and in your own home that does make it really horrible. Particularly when others start wadeing in. Kind of reminds me of why I tend to lurk rather than post these days...


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 9, 2012)

miss giggles said:


> You know what? You are right there. I suspect they're both very hurt. When you're sitting at home and you can't put faces to names it's easy to see the absurdity of it all, but when it's you on the end of it, it can be very disturbing. I've got into bunfights with people late at night and been really shaken up. When you step away from it, it's ludicrous. But I think there's something about it happening when your on your own, and in your own home that does make it really horrible. Particularly when others start wadeing in. Kind of reminds me of why I tend to lurk rather than post these days...



Heh. I've had a thread full of people calling me a sex pest because I started a thread they didn't like. It wasn't even about sex either.  they just dragged up some ancient instance that apparently happened that they conveniently refused to furnish me with the details of and I was as guilty as charged. At least the people in the world who actually know me don't say such shit.

But whatever. Still waiting for the police to knock on my door though.


----------



## miss giggles (Aug 9, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Heh. I've had a thread full of people calling me a sex pest because I started a thread they didn't like. It wasn't even about sex either.  they just dragged up some ancient instance that apparently happened that they conveniently refused to furnish me with the details of and I was as guilty as charged. At least the people in the world who actually know me don't say such shit.
> 
> But whatever. Still waiting for the police to knock on my door though.


 



No way!!! I've never had anything that nasty, shit... I tried to be a troll once just to see what it was like. I started a thread purely to wind people up, and then they got wound up, and I didn't like it. Lesson learned...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Corax said:


> Who you calling a bargepole you cunt?


 
And a bargepole that's continuously pissing, to boot.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 9, 2012)

miss giggles said:


> No way!!! I've never had anything that nasty, shit... I tried to be a troll once just to see what it was like. I started a thread purely to wind people up, and then they got wound up, and I didn't like it. Lesson learned...



I rubbed quite a few people up the wrong way back in the day, tbf. Both on and off line. Like meth, I felt I had been wronged in part also which is why I can empathise with his stance on this a bit. But he's kind of ruined his case with some of the subsequent shit he's been coming out with.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 9, 2012)

Johnny is here, excellent!


----------



## miss giggles (Aug 9, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I rubbed quite a few people up the wrong way back in the day, tbf. Both on and off line. Like meth, I felt I had been wronged in part also which is why I can empathise with his stance on this a bit. But he's kind of ruined his case with some of the subsequent shit he's been coming out with.


 
Do you know, it's funny, but I think it's good to be reminded that there are real people on the end of these posts. I can do all that ((((hugs)))) stuff, but if I'm honest, my mental images of posters are quite cartoonish. I've always enjoyed reading meth's posts because they are so honest, I find it so easy to relate to him, and I find his honesty really entertaining (in that identifying kind of way).
One of the reasons I like U75 is because generally, the posters on here have a pretty impressive intelect, I certainly feel stretched by some of the stuff on here. 
But when it descends into a bunfight, It really does look absurd. It's kind of like when you see politicians getting into mass brawls.
The spectacle of it is kind of unreal... It's easy to forget, actually, these are real people having a moment.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 9, 2012)

Wozers..im not banned, not even a warning.

im done flowing for today/tonight though coz i cant stay awake lol (on the nod)

I sure do make things happen dont i lol 

peace to the peacefull..im gonna enjoy the tremendus buzz i got on.

i'll be back like schwarzsenegger, if any of you bet thats a bet for sure
i just cant get enough like michel jackson, the way he makes me feel sends me into a toxic reaction
like contaminated Meth
Im bad for the enviroment and often explode
Just like most MethLabs cooking up a batch at a motel then hitting the road

but really ive got double vision so its a job for tommorow.

once again, peace to the peacefull..never meant for this to happen.
its not my fault if you insult my space rocket
i dont mind at all
but most of you cant even stay on topic.
insult me with a fuckin verse at least?
although im deffiataly gonna fall asleep.

imma go fall down on a very comfy sofa and do what s** should be doing
and chilling instead of re-gurtitating this fucked up situation
for tea tonight im gonna have bacon
if i can stay awake i'll be on the playstaton.

its been real

peace to the peacefull, rest of ya'll know what to do


----------



## miss giggles (Aug 9, 2012)

Meth Lab! While you're still here, there's something I've got to tell you...

Years ago, I was absolutely convinced that my postman was stealing my giros. So convinced, that I steamed open a giro, typed out my name and address (cos it was typewriters in those days), glued the envelope down, posted it back to myself, and sat like a meercat underneath my letter box for days on end...

Years later, I don't think I've ever told anyone about this, in fact, I'd forgotten all about it.
Untill I read your poem! In fact, I love that poem so much, I might go and print it out! 

PEACE x


----------



## Dandred (Aug 9, 2012)

Hope you're not going to be gone long...


----------



## s14n (Aug 9, 2012)

miss giggles said:


> glued the envelope down, posted it back to myself, and sat like a meercat underneath my letter box for days on end...


 
I nearly choked on my coffee at that


----------



## Dandred (Aug 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> imma go fall down on a very comfy sofa and do what s** should be doing
> and chilling instead of re-gurtitating this fucked up situation


 
Why bring s** into this again?

You made this fucked up situation from the start.


----------



## YouSir (Aug 10, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> no, i said it 'should' at least rhyme to a degree..and rap is harder than poetry coz it has to rhyme pretty much 95% of the time and work around punchlines etc..its much harder than poetry.
> 
> you can do songs to... you can write anything you want aslong as its a poem, rap, or song.
> 
> but its all gone to shit coz soj is having a nervous breakdown despite myself being the master of having nervous breakdowns i feel fuckin amazing.


 
Sounds like the words of someone who knows very little about poetry to be honest. Or Rap for that matter, if you're convinced the skills are wholly transferable without any alterations for form. And it's all gone to shit because it's become a thread devoted to you and your arguments from what I can see, but as I'm not making that any better I'll drop out here.

e2a: Only went for the alert on my post, thread's doing quite well now apparently, so I take that last part back.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 10, 2012)

Swelling feet with pulsating beat sweating into vapour
Degrees of heat insulating in sheet, humidity and salt to savour
The air tasted stale. Not fit to drink, but drink it you must to launder
Ninety percent water. Cough up the damp rust, spit out the polluted traitor.
-------------

So fucking hot my brains have stopped working.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 10, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Why bring s** into this again?
> 
> You made this fucked up situation from the start.


 
no i didnt, she did
but she's older and wiser so no porblem? she says i mean fuck all to her so whats the problem? the only problem is a bunch of people that are attempting ,in vain i might add, to do my head in.

but if you go back to page one..and read all the way from page 1 to here...you will see who's got fuckin talant and who hassant. and since at least 80% of the poems/songs/raps on here are mine... well that kinda says it.

some people come in with a paragraph, maybe 2. but never a full verse really...couple have but once at that....and like i told you, i dont give a fuck.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 10, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Drop the misogyny, eh?


 
nope


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 10, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm not deleting this thread.


 
dammit! i went like wild fire copy/pasting them into me note pad and you dont even delete it lol...you big bloody editor you 

peace boss


----------



## TruXta (Aug 10, 2012)

I'll give you one thing, Meth, you certainly don't lack for belief in your own abilities.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 10, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I'll give you one thing, Meth, you certainly don't lack for belief in your own abilities.


 
i kinda do actually... stuck in a victim mentallity..but im getting there..learning on the way to be more positive.

thats why none of this shit bothers me anymore..it would of in the past, but not now....there aint nothing you can say or do to me that crystal meth and booze aint allreay done.

peace


----------



## TruXta (Aug 10, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i kinda do actually... stuck in a victim mentallity..but im getting there..learning on the way to be more positive.
> 
> thats why none of this shit bothers me anymore..it would of in the past, but not now....there aint nothing you can say or do to me that crystal meth and booze aint allreay done.
> 
> peace


 
Ah well. Hope you have a good weekend, and stay off the booze.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 10, 2012)

I hope _everyone_ using some form of juvenile doggrel as a claimed self-therapy and as an excuse to homophobically and otherwise abuse other posters has a good weekend.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 10, 2012)

One can always count on you for some forgiveness and let-live attitude, butchers. Never ever change.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 10, 2012)

TruXta said:
			
		

> One can always count on you for some forgiveness and let-live attitude, butchers. Never ever change.


Some nice liberal hand washing there. Allied with a priestly forgiving of someone for something they did to someone else.


----------



## cesare (Aug 10, 2012)

You see that, METH LAB? That's proper pity, from TruXta, that is.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 10, 2012)

PITY PARTY! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## TruXta (Aug 10, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Some nice liberal hand washing there. Allied with a priestly forgiving of someone for something they did to someone else.


 
Oh, my. That hurt. It really did. You big strong man you.


----------



## cesare (Aug 10, 2012)

TruXta said:


> PITY PARTY! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!



Too right 

It's now a pity competition thread


----------



## Favelado (Aug 10, 2012)

I've got a bit of a cold.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 10, 2012)

cesare said:


> Too right
> 
> It's now a pity competition thread


 
I think butcher's already ruled himself out.


----------



## cesare (Aug 10, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I think butcher's already ruled himself out.



I think he ruled himself out of patronising.

Favelado, would you like a disprin, love?


----------



## Favelado (Aug 10, 2012)

cesare said:


> I think he ruled himself out of patronising.
> 
> Favelado, would you like a disprin, love?


 
Please. Also a hug. I'm very fragile.


----------



## cesare (Aug 10, 2012)

Favelado said:


> Please. Also a hug. I'm very fragile.



Plink plonk
Fizz fizz
I'll give you analgesic
But no fucking whizz

<<<Favelado>>>


----------



## TruXta (Aug 10, 2012)

cesare said:


> I think he ruled himself out of patronising.


 
You think I was being patronising? Honest question, I could well have been.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 10, 2012)

LOL *sigh*

really
if all you got is homophobia trot
then ya down to ya last, homophobic i am not
but its all you fuckin got
so just keep 'em comming
but they have no effect on me,
no nothing
..............

ide really like to punch you in the face BA (lol).
but i dont need to i'll just do it like this
is it a bird or a plane?
you gonna call me insane?
is it it poetry or rap?
maybe a bit of both... and your crap.

my violant stylings
from my writings
allow my anger
to keep me from the slammer
to flow through channels
blocked up energy pathways from too much poison
you aint nothing to anyone, you dont even annoy them

lol.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 10, 2012)

Want some critique Meth? Let go of the rhyming. Sometimes it forces you to make bad choices.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 10, 2012)

cesare said:


> You see that, METH LAB? That's proper pity, from TruXta, that is.


 
whatever you want.

you see this >>>  <<< thats me


----------



## cesare (Aug 10, 2012)

TruXta said:


> You think I was being patronising? Honest question, I could well have been.



Yes. Fair play if you did it on purpose


----------



## cesare (Aug 10, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> whatever you want.
> 
> you see this >>>  <<< thats me



A pity competition and a doggerel bank
Homophobic abuse is a load of OL wank.

---->  <----


----------



## TruXta (Aug 10, 2012)

cesare said:


> Yes. Fair play if you did it on purpose


 
I didn't.  So much for my much vaunted self-insight. Damn you! *shakes fist*


----------



## Favelado (Aug 10, 2012)

My poem.

L'oreal said I was worth it.
Their shampoo costs 3 quid.
I'm worth more than that,
You French bastards.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 10, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Want some critique Meth? Let go of the rhyming. Sometimes it forces you to make bad choices.


 
i dont care truxta
have you not listened are you not there?
the only pity on here is from people that cant rhyme
one damn line
christ knows if they ever get to a full verse
i aint seen any yet though, and no im not hurt

i think you might be forgetting
whilst your all up and sweating
that i choke you up, yea i gone fuckin bust you up
coz most of you happen to suck

i make bad choices coz im a bad mutha fuck
if you think im stopping ya shit outta luck

and one more time loud as you can... I DONT GIVE A FUCK! lol
.........................................................................


(eminem)
its friday
and its my day
imma party
all the way till sunday
maybe monday
i dunno what day
everydays just a holiday!

lol

seriously though weekend has landed so you got 3 days off.

i suggest you make the most of 'em

peace to the peaceull.. rest of y'all know what to do (eat my poo)


----------



## TruXta (Aug 10, 2012)

Honest, Meth, and this is nothing to do with your antics regarding Sojourner - rhyming isn't a defining feature of either poetry or rap. You might think it is, but it really isn't.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 10, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Honest, Meth, and this is nothing to do with your antics regarding Sojourner - rhyming isn't a defining feature of either poetry or rap. You might think it is, but it really isn't.


 
i think it is with rap most deffo. poetry? no, poetry is easy. rap is hard.

but whatever makes you happy.

im likely be in dreamland for the next 3 days anyway

peace!


----------



## Favelado (Aug 10, 2012)

Meth,I'm not trying to be horrible, but your rap verses aren't really up to scratch. The rhymes are poor, the lyrics don't always scan properly, you don't seem to be able tell a story, the put-downs are lame, and there's no interesting use of metaphor or any of the features you would usually associate with good hip-hop. Carry on if you like doing it, but it's not something you are good at.

The fact that nobody else is putting anything else on here just means they've got the sense not to do so when they know they haven't got any talent.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 10, 2012)

Rap is hard? You're joking right? Most of the shit that comes out these days is hard? Guns, bitches and bling is hard to write about? Stop it, you're fucking killing me.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 10, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Rap is hard? You're joking right? Most of the shit that comes out these days is hard? Guns, bitches and bling is hard to write about? Stop it, you're fucking killing me.


 
Bad rap is easy. Brilliant rap is very difficult. You can write badly about guns, bitches and bling (50 Cent) or brilliantly about it (GZA).


----------



## TruXta (Aug 10, 2012)

Favelado said:


> Bad rap is easy. Brilliant rap is very difficult. You can write badly about guns, bitches and bling (50 Cent) or brilliantly about it (GZA).


 
Brilliant _anything_ is very difficult. Rapping well is a separate skill from writing well, doing both well is something very few contemporary rap stars do. Eminem is not one of them. GZA is.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 10, 2012)

My blasting rate is past the state of rappers who procastinate TruXta.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 10, 2012)

Favelado said:


> Meth,I'm not trying to be horrible, but your rap verses aren't really up to scratch. The rhymes are poor, the lyrics don't always scan properly, you don't seem to be able tell a story, the put-downs are lame, and there's no interesting use of metaphor or any of the features you would usually associate with good hip-hop. Carry on if you like doing it, but it's not something you are good at.
> 
> The fact that nobody else is putting anything else on here just means they've got the sense not to do so when they know they haven't got any talent.


 
whatever you want

i dont care

fuck off allready


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 10, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Brilliant _anything_ is very difficult. Rapping well is a separate skill from writing well, doing both well is something very few contemporary rap stars do. Eminem is not one of them. GZA is.


 
eminem has mastared EVERY aspect of rap..he is the best in the world. he is an angry bastard yea i'll give you that but he is a fuckin genius.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 10, 2012)

Carry on if you enjoy it. It doesn't do me or anyone else any harm. I'm not just out to try and piss you off.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 10, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Rap is hard? You're joking right? Most of the shit that comes out these days is hard? Guns, bitches and bling is hard to write about? Stop it, you're fucking killing me.


 
ide like to see you jump up on stage and win a battle..its REALLY fuckin hard.

yea all the bling bling bang bang does my head in abit tbh, but Mr.Mathers is fuckin genius.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 10, 2012)

Favelado said:


> Carry on if you enjoy it. It doesn't do me or anyone else any harm. I'm not just out to try and piss you off.


 
well go away then?


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 10, 2012)

why im i even still here.. i have opium, methadone, loads of downers, loads of weed.. 

maybe i come back monday.

and no, i dont give a fuck what any of you think


----------



## TruXta (Aug 10, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> why im i even still here.. i have opium, methadone, loads of downers, loads of weed..
> 
> maybe i come back monday.
> 
> and no, i dont give a fuck what any of you think


 
And yet you can't drag yourself away from the keyboard. Why are you here indeed. Have a breather. It'll only do you good.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 10, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> well go away then?


 
I will. I'm not just here to bug you.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 10, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> ide like to see you jump up on stage and win a battle..its REALLY fuckin hard.
> 
> yea all the bling bling bang bang does my head in abit tbh, but Mr.Mathers is fuckin genius.


 
Performing is hard, writing not so much. As for Eminem, I'll agree to disagree.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Heh. I've had a thread full of people calling me a sex pest because I started a thread they didn't like. It wasn't even about sex either.  they just dragged up some ancient instance that apparently happened that they conveniently refused to furnish me with the details of and I was as guilty as charged. At least the people in the world who actually know me don't say such shit.
> 
> But whatever. Still waiting for the police to knock on my door though.


no we just wear all over latex suits to prevent pregnancy and have wipe down furniture


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 10, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> poetry is easy. rap is hard.


What do you think someone who read your raps would walk away with? In terms of their changed understanding of the world, the insights and unexpected images you offer them, etc?

Those are some of the things that've got me liking a few poems on here. fwiw.

(Not many of which have rhymed )


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Brilliant _anything_ is very difficult. Rapping well is a separate skill from writing well, doing both well is something very few contemporary rap stars do. Eminem is not one of them. GZA is.


I don't think you or the rap hal of fame or many within the hiphop community would agree with you.

GZA was the first to get a deal from wu but tbh most of wu's records are very same samey and GZA's lines are limited kinda like Eddie Izzards comedy, it's nicely done but hasn't really progressed anywhere from where it started RZA has on the other hand and certainly from the point of view of being a master is a better citation.  Even he's quite limited in his flow style however.   

and least we forget the awful Forever double album...  

Eminem is also a very good writer, free-styler, producer, manager, lable owner and is the GZA of Dirty Dozen (D12) in effect the new and in many ways similar as fuck to the WU's ascendancy it's like saying new kids are better than back street... ignoring they are in essence the same type of group...



Favelado said:


> Bad rap is easy. Brilliant rap is very difficult. You can write badly about guns, bitches and bling (50 Cent) or brilliantly about it (GZA).


 
depends what you mean by brilliant rap really... lyrically brilliant, technically brilliant, innovatively brilliant....

I love hearing non heads talking about hiphop...


----------



## Favelado (Aug 10, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> depends what you mean by brilliant rap really... lyrically brilliant, technically brilliant, innovatively brilliant....
> 
> I love hearing non heads talking about hiphop...


 
Obviously I meant one of or all of those things you complete mong.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Aug 10, 2012)

Eminems undeniably good at what he does but people that mention Eminem normally only do so cos they've not heard enough underground. Saying this though he's def respected by top rappers eg Rakim. Shame on the flip side he's a whiny gimmicky rapper.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 10, 2012)

White people arguing about rap



So much win..


----------



## Numbers (Aug 10, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> White people arguing about rap
> 
> 
> 
> So much win..


Just as an aside, I've been into Hip Hop/Rap since the early 80's (so nearly 30 years) and although not involved in the discussion on the subject in this thread, are you saying my opinion, or others who have been into it for just as long is not valid due to being white?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> What do you think someone who read your raps would walk away with? In terms of their changed understanding of the world, the insights and unexpected images you offer them, etc?
> 
> Those are some of the things that've got me liking a few poems on here. fwiw.
> 
> (Not many of which have rhymed )


what makes you think that rap has to change anything...

or poetry for that matter.

I thought about luton as a swallowed my crouton isn't necessarily the most insightful poem for the reader is it... yet it's poetry...

equally
My girlfriends in the olympics,
she'll be running track meets,
I'm lying, she's a paraplegic,
she eats wit her feet,
the fuck' you laughin at?,
She'll be here next week,
In a black jeep,
wit 2 other handicap freaks

isn't the best rap lines either... 

(john hegly and Bizzare d12 fyiw) 


they don't have to impart or become some great social oracle they can just be about rhyming and being silly, poking fun or being in essence rythmeical, rhyming comedy, with set ups and punch lines.

Look for example at Niki Minaj  her lyrics are nonsense utter nonsense

I am not Jasmine, I am Aladdin
So far ahead, these bums is laggin'
See me in that new thing, bums is gaggin'
I'm startin' to feel like a dungeon dragon

as are the beastie boys

It's not a put down, I put my foot down
And then I make some love, I put my root down
I'm like sweetie pie by the stone alliance
Everybody know I'm known for dropping science 


both who tend to use rhythms/rhymes within the line rather than triplets or couplets or alliteration

romans revenge quoted above btw proves what the difference between a good rapper (minaj) and a great rapper (eminem) can be... listen to it if you don't believe me.... 

would you say these aren't successful and proper rappers or poets??


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> White people arguing about rap


why should it only be a black conversation you racist...


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Aug 10, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> White people arguing about rap
> 
> 
> 
> So much win..


 
I'll bite, So black people shouldn't play or listen to or talk about, Classical music,Country,Folk etc etc actually if cultures don't borrow evolve then whites shouldn't ride horses, eat potatoes......... I dunno fill in whatever. The whole whites can't talk about hip hops been done and died on hip hop forums years ago(well nearly) I maybe a Wigger but most the black people I know, know fuck all bout Huey p, Malcolm Or martin, histories universal and most don't give a fuck bout history anyway. So are the on going rights struggles(universal) In fact there is and has been alot of racism from the black community about whites in rap,which the insular nature of is partly understandable due to racism in America and self preservation/protection it imbues, but that doesn't mean their right or you should get away with such stupidity.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

Favelado said:


> Obviously I meant one of or all of those things you complete mong.


you'd best start conversing in a far more clear manner in future then rather than this inconsiquential abstract bollocks then...

see here on urban largely we like to disucss the topic in depth and with detail you can guage the tone from the posts around it and the manner in which others are posting... it doesn't look like this is a cocking about thread so maybe you'd better up your fucking posting game or shut up and do as the FAQ advise and read a little before jumping in with your glibe bollocks comments eh son...


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 10, 2012)

_We_ might, don't know about you gareth.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 10, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> you'd best start conversing in a far more clear manner in future then rather than this inconsiquential abstract bollocks then...
> 
> see here on urban largely we like to disucss the topic in depth and with detail you can guage the tone from the posts around it and the manner in which others are posting... it doesn't look like this is a cocking about thread so maybe you'd better up your fucking posting game or shut up and do as the FAQ advise and read a little before jumping in with your glibe bollocks comments eh son...


 
I've been having a look round for a few weeks. Urban seems like a great site in general. Broadly left-wing, Brixton-centric with some excellent music threads and a weighty back catalogue of stuff to flick through on a slow afternoon. In general it's literate too.

I'm happy to engage with that. Hopefully, this can be a little home for me on the internet. 

You are clearly a different kettle of fish. You can't string a sentence together. This maybe due to some kind of condition such as dyslexia or whatever. However, you're clearly thick on top of that. You should be glad you have some kind of condition because you at least have an occasional mask for your low IQ.   You think you're engaged in "in depth" debate, but you seem only capable of knee-jerk emotive responses and missing the point of what others say. You also seem widely despised.

I hope that's specific enough for you. I wouldn't want to be "glibe".

We won't be arguing further in the future.  This will cover everything.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 10, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> what makes you think that rap has to change anything...


Did I say it did?

E2a: if it turns out I did, I might read more o your post


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 10, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> why should it only be a black conversation you racist...


 
just pointing out what was going on


----------



## Favelado (Aug 10, 2012)

It's only as daft as white people talking about rock n' roll or soul or jazz or reggae. Which may or may not be daft, but you wouldn't get pulled up for it. Also, being black British and being from say... Hull wouldn't qualify you to be more of hip-hop expert than a white kid from say.... The Bronx. Quite the opposite.

I'll be back with more of the bleeding obvious later.


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 10, 2012)

Favelado said:


> I'll be back with more of the bleeding obvious later.


 
Please do. You have brought a whiff of fresh sanity to Urban. Allow me to say "Welcome".


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

Disjecta Membra said:


> I'll bite, So black people shouldn't play or listen to or talk about, Classical music,Country,Folk etc etc actually if cultures don't borrow evolve then whites shouldn't ride horses, eat potatoes......... I dunno fill in whatever. The whole whites can't talk about hip hops been done and died on hip hop forums years ago(well nearly) I maybe a Wigger but most the black people I know, know fuck all bout Huey p, Malcolm Or martin histories universal and most don't give a fuck bout history anyway.


I'm not a wigga...

I'm a hiphop head...

as far as I'm aware it's not about a tone of skin (well unless you're dead pres...) it's about an affinity and an extension of community and the sentiment which goes along with it... pretty much all hiphop artists are at some point discussing how this is a bridge that the cultural references are from all cultures...

the only people who promote such arguments as it's a black music form or a white music form are racists...  

besides if you're going down that route Kool Herc is a Jamaican so it's not a Black thing but a Jamaican thing... 

but to quote skinny

Nobody round here is gonna be relaxin'
And this ain't no whites or a blacks thing
It's if you're livin in the council flats
up on tha brrrap ting
They got us on a lab rat thing
And it's funny to me how easily we're all adapting

Also where does Dan the Automator or El-p fit in to this it's a black music form argument... both seminal leaders of hiphop


----------



## Dandred (Aug 10, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> no i didnt, she did
> but she's older and wiser so no porblem? she says i mean fuck all to her so whats the problem? the only problem is a bunch of people that are attempting ,in vain i might add, to do my head in.
> 
> but if you go back to page one..and read all the way from page 1 to here..*.you will see who's got fuckin talant and who hassant. and since at least 80% of the poems/songs/raps on here are mine... *well that kinda says it.
> ...


 
I was quoting your post 718.

You brought s**'s name up again for no reason.

I've read the whole thread, It's clear who is acting like a spoilt, attention seeking twat yet again. 

As for talent, I wouldn't say you had much at all. The "poems" are painful and dull to read, in this thread I only managed to read one all the way through. I think you have written 80% of the poems here because you have nothing better to do than be out of your head on speed and type random crap. Didn't you even put one of your poems in the writing thread because until this massive bum fight virtually no one bothered to look here?

You can prove me wrong when you're famous for your skills!


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Aug 10, 2012)

Aimed at Garf ^^^^
I did'nt know you were into hip hop we're few and far between on here i feel. My point was that we are all just humans and culture is global. I describe myself as a hip hop head but the wigger bit is just a legacy after years on hip hop forums, just a self deprecating remnant.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 10, 2012)

Those blacks should be getting cussed by all the latinos they nicked their percussion off for all the early hip-hop tracks. Or am I imagining all those Puerto Rican salsa instruments on early Bronx rap? Or maybe Afrika Bambaata wants to cough up some royalties to the Germans?

There you go. Only Germans and Puerto Ricans are allowed to talk about hip-hop. That's quite a statement.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> _We_ might, don't know about you gareth.


awr trolly dun noe and wants in... bless it... 

wassup no one like your poems boss??


----------



## Boppity (Aug 10, 2012)

I'mma take yo life 
when I stab ya with my knife
gonna make you bleed
cause of your greed 
die die
no more lies
gonna rip out your skull and fuck you in the eyes.

Word.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

Favelado said:


> I've been having a look round for a few weeks. Urban seems like a great site in general. Broadly left-wing, Brixton-centric with some excellent music threads and a weighty back catalogue of stuff to flick through on a slow afternoon. In general it's literate too.
> 
> I'm happy to engage with that. Hopefully, this can be a little home for me on the internet.
> 
> ...


hint when lumpy and dumbdred agree with you you're well in the wrong....

just for reference like...

you seem quick to attack, judgemental, inconsistant, aggro and clearly wrong... 

you should fit right in... 

but we'll see... personally I doubt you'll be here in a years time... 

come to the drinks....

then we'll see son...


----------



## Favelado (Aug 10, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> hint when lumpy and dumbdred agree with you you're well in the wrong....
> 
> but we'll see... *personally I doubt you'll be here in a years time..*.
> 
> ...


 

BECAUSE I'LL BE DEAD?

He's going to kill me.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

Favelado said:


> BECAUSE I'LL BE DEAD?
> 
> He's going to kill me.


why you ill?

in a poem way not a rap way?


----------



## Favelado (Aug 10, 2012)

I can't come to the drinks sadly. I'm sorry.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

then you'll never dun noe...

will ya...

like i said you'll not be here in the year...

seen em come seen em go...


----------



## Dandred (Aug 10, 2012)

Fuck me you're pathetic Garth.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 10, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> then you'll never dun noe...
> 
> will ya...
> 
> ...


 
I live a few thousand kilometres away from the East End. That's the only thing stopping me. It looks like I'm missing out BIG TIME here, but destiny is strange and wondrous. Maybe I will get to meet you one day.

Just imagine that. It's something to get out of bed for in the morning in the meantime.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Aug 10, 2012)

Favelado said:


> I live a few thousand kilometres away from the East End. That's the only thing stopping me. It looks like I'm missing out BIG TIME here, but destiny is strange and wondrous. Maybe I will get to meet you one day.
> 
> Just imagine that. It's something to get out of bed for in the morning in the meantime.


 
That was quite poetic!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Fuck me you're pathetic Garth.


like some little lick spittle hanging on the coat tails of others peering round going yeeeerrrrr like you you mean....

dude won't meet people from here can't see what their like IRL then makes massive leaps and assumptions about them....

like you in fact... 

so who's the pathetic one? the one wailing into the night about others they've never met and aren't likely to....

who assume that come to the drinks is in some way an offer outside... 

let's look at those posters who've stuck it out and not drifted are they the ones who've bonded and got to know each other lived in each others pockets, loved, laughed, partyed together or the ones who stay on the outside looking in being bitter, aloof and fuckwitted like you son...

yeah being socail with other urbans with in the community that's pathetic, what a waste of time going out and meeting people... much better to be a waste of skin like you on the net sniping isn't it...

you fucking clown shoes....


----------



## xenon (Aug 10, 2012)

Boppity said:


> I'mma take yo life
> when I stab ya with my knife
> gonna make you bleed
> cause of your greed
> ...


----------



## Dandred (Aug 10, 2012)

I was referring to you constantly trying to offer people fights as pathetic, it is and you are.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 10, 2012)

thread title change seems in order...


----------



## Boppity (Aug 10, 2012)

xenon said:


>


 
I'd ask you for a critique but I might not like it.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 10, 2012)

Wind your neck in please Garf.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Aug 10, 2012)

I want more Boppity raps.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 10, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Fuck me you're pathetic Garth.


 
he's really not. He's intenigent, a good human being, stayin right with his girl after she got sick, perhaps to his own detrement to continued writing of of music.. he had to do what was right so he proggrams computers(i think) to make sure the bills get paid and food on the table.

Alot of people would be "fuck that im leaving my sick girlfreind coz i wanna be able to do my own thing..not the right thing" .. although alot of people dunno what the right thing is.

i only met him once and i was outta my tree.. psychotic awake all the bloody time and looking like a fukin idiot in a neon green trackey and sniffing plate sized lines of methamphetamine. I didnt really realise at the time that i put him in an awkward possition, he has a history of amphet dependance and i said he could have as much is he wanted... i should never have done that but was too off my box to realise.. i remember him pausing..thinking about it... but he rose above a craving. He also rapped circles round me and made me feel pathetic  but he a good guy with good morals and a high IQ is fuckin obvious, esepcially if youve met him. Ide like to meet him again now im more stable.

And for whoever it was that said im still on the wizz..guess again bitch im over 4 and a half years clean...except maybe one or 2 lapses a year, just a little weekend and 2 weeks to recover. but for the most part, that addiction is gone.. i got nothing for it, no help, attempted suicde coz no amount of booze,downers, weed etc.. would fill the gap that gets left after a long speed habit. the first 3 years were fuckin awefull i never thought the constant cravings and dreams would stop.. but they did..due to a couple of lapses that reminded me that despite the magic high(if you got the real thing it really is fuckin awesome), once youve dne 24 hours and missed that first night of sleep, its paranoia knocking at ya door..but you wont wanna come down if hooked.. paranoia gets hit with benzo's and vodka, your still spychotic but you dont care..there is a risk here that you might go out with a weapon and hurt people that you think are on your case... i never did, but i wanted to...i walked into bnq hearing voices and bought an 18 inch chainsaw, no questions asked.. petrol powerd. only i couldant set it up right, if i had ide be dead coz one time i was trying to fire it up i fell onto it.. but i hadant put it together proper so i was ok physically, but mentally i was gonna go outside with that thing and kill the neighbour coz i thought he was fuckin my missis. i was just delirius and psychotic..it get so bad i went from acute psychosis periods to full blown chronic psychosis... but when your in that type of psychosis you thnk its real, you dont think your halucinating at all.. i remember one time finding s14ns terry pratchet books and thinking they were witch craft and that there was a lot between her and her ex and the governemnt t moniter my behaviour..i went stamping up the stairs saying "i have proof now at last" .."proof of what?" she says... a pull out a bart simpson sock beliving it to contain a shed load of 'evidance' about a non-existant conspiracy and threat to my life.

the sock is still pinned to the kitchen wall...for a laugh like lol.

im off my own topic anyway and goin to the pub

peace to the peacefull


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

Favelado said:


> I live a few thousand kilometres away from the East End. That's the only thing stopping me. It looks like I'm missing out BIG TIME here, but destiny is strange and wondrous. Maybe I will get to meet you one day.
> 
> Just imagine that. It's something to get out of bed for in the morning in the meantime.


it's bin dun before... people have come from aus hong kong new zeland USA etc... all totally possible ...


----------



## Boppity (Aug 10, 2012)

I got more bitches
than chickenpox has itches
sleazy hos
easy blows
I'm a mother fuckin pimp and everybody knows! 

So don't fuck with me if you want to live
Get in my face and I'll greet ya with my shiv
I'm a bad mother fucker named bop-it-tee
and ain't no fuckin losers better mess with me!


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 10, 2012)

Boppity said:


> I got more bitches
> than chickenpox has itches
> sleazy hos
> easy blows
> ...


 
stop stealing lyrics from MIA forcoming release


----------



## Boppity (Aug 10, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> stop stealing lyrics from MIA forcoming release


 
I actually don't know who that is, any plagiarism is totally unintentional, I don't listen to rap.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 10, 2012)

Boppity said:


> I actually don't know who that is, any plagiarism is totally unintentional, I don't listen to rap.


 
You look very beautiful in your profile picture. Don't worry. Like I said, I'm at a very safe distance.


----------



## Boppity (Aug 10, 2012)

If I have actually accidentally copied someone that might say something about how difficult it is to write rap since I wrote those on the spot.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

Dandred said:


> I was referring to you constantly trying to offer people fights as pathetic, it is and you are.


wherre have I done this...

you've assumed it as have many on here dumbdred but I've not said it... that's your aggression on show there not mine... and your assumptions as to peoples motivations... I can't be arsed to correct cockwits like you who go around sneering at those within the community from it's fringe without ever getting involved or knowing a damn thing about them... hell even butchers is more community minded that you...

so go ahead assume away I shall not stop you...

but your ability to assume doesn't equate to your right...  

so next time you want to call someone pathetic... go to your mirror... it'll be the one under your nose with the massive line on it you take instead of having real friends in the real world love...  see you in reality know nothing of me, I on the other hand know a lot about you... and you're behaviour... and the way you act towards others... 

what you're doing is called projecting... it's kinda sweet to watch in a look a shaved monkey... means nothing to the monkey but makes us laugh...


----------



## xenon (Aug 10, 2012)

Boppity said:


> I actually don't know who that is, any plagiarism is totally unintentional, I don't listen to rap.



I gotta warn'ya
This aint poets corner
The only flow you know, is the flow of liquid ordure.



Peas


----------



## Boppity (Aug 10, 2012)

Favelado said:


> You look very beautiful in your profile picture. Don't worry. Like I said, I'm at a very safe distance.


 
Oh you!


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 10, 2012)

xenon said:


> I gotta warn'ya
> This aint poets corner
> The only flow you know, is the flow of liquid ordure.
> 
> ...


peas to the peasful. Sprouts to the rest.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 10, 2012)

xenon said:


> I gotta warn'ya
> This aint poets corner
> The only flow you know, is the flow of liquid ordure.
> 
> ...


 
I remember Viz once had a photo of John and Yoko in bed together with the slogan - "All we are saying is give peas a chance." This was allegedly sponsored by the "British Peas Marketing Board". The next page featured a picture of Dirty Harry saying, "Fuck peas, _beans_ make my day". It still makes me laugh.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

mango5 said:


> Wind your neck in please Garf.


it's not out as I said others have made claims I'm threatening them but I really haven't...

I haven't clarified my quite simple comment because why should I have to defend an innocuous comment to idiots... fuck that...

so by not saying anything they've all made meteoric jumps in logic and made themselves look like twats...

but then they are...

so if anything it'd be good if you asked them to stop lying about what's been said towards them...

fwiw I think favelado is being sarcy but dumdred is as usual being melodramatic, lying, insinuating and paranoid...

but again not my words I've not said what I'm being accused off...


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 10, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> ........they've all made meteoric jumps in logic and made themselves look like twats......


 
I wonder who that reminds me of.


----------



## xenon (Aug 10, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> peas to the peasful. Sprouts to the rest.



*mumbles something something*
It's a brassica massacre.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

Boppity said:


> If I have actually accidentally copied someone that might say something about how difficult it is to write rap since I wrote those on the spot.


tbf it says summit about the quality of mia's lyrics generally... she's got good beats but seems to utterly refuse to bother writing lyrics it's like she says that's a great line... used that X20 and that's an album... there's generally more lyrical content in the entire ride on time remix...


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 10, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> it's not out as I said others have made claims I'm threatening them but I really haven't...
> 
> I haven't clarified my quite simple comment because why should I have to defend an innocuous comment to idiots... fuck that...
> 
> ...


Can't you just fucking shut up?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> I wonder who that reminds me of.


yo mama....


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 10, 2012)

Boppity said:


> I actually don't know who that is, any plagiarism is totally unintentional, I don't listen to rap.


 
its not rap its hip hop...


only gremans and peurto ricans are allowed to rap

*shakes fist at sky*


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Can't you just fucking shut up?


can't you take part in a thread without the need to try and control others comments you know like engaging in the topic little mr renta mod... 

god you're dull...


----------



## Boppity (Aug 10, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> its not rap its hip hop...
> 
> 
> only gremans and peurto ricans are allowed to rap
> ...


 
So I actually did plagiarise someone? How disappointing.


----------



## xenon (Aug 10, 2012)

Favelado said:


> I remember Viz once had a photo of John and Yoko in bed together with the slogan - "All we are saying is give peas a chance." This was allegedly sponsored by the "British Peas Marketing Board". The next page featured a picture of Dirty Harry saying, "Fuck peas, _beans_ make my day". It still makes me laugh.



 I'd heard of the Jon and Yoko thing, not the Dirty Harry poster though.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Can't you just fucking shut up?


would rather see a lie perpetrated to suit his ends than see the truth out... love it... what a class act... 

a man without morals...


----------



## Favelado (Aug 10, 2012)

xenon said:


> I'd heard of the Jon and Yoko thing, not the Dirty Harry poster though.


 

It was the fact that it was on the very next page of the same issue that made it so funny.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

Boppity said:


> So I actually did plagiarise someone? How disappointing.


well technically you stole their cultural idenity....


----------



## Boppity (Aug 10, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> well technically you stole their cultural idenity....


 
 Riiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 10, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> can't you take part in a thread without the need to try and control others comments you know like engaging in the topic little mr renta mod...
> 
> god you're dull...


You're so terrified of being found out as a lightweight aren't you?

There is nothing whatsoever in your posts or about you.

All air.

On a single line.

To make it look like you're saying something.

More substantial than you actually are.

It's a kiddy trick.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 10, 2012)

Boppity said:


> Riiiiiiiiiiiiight.


 
I don't mind attacks on me, but please leave Boppity alone or I will be furious.


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 10, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> yo mama....


 
How sharp, witty and original you are, Garfie. I know one slug in my garden who would be envious of you.


----------



## Boppity (Aug 10, 2012)

Favelado said:


> I don't mind attacks on me, but please leave Boppity alone or I will be furious.


 






My hero.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 10, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> I wonder who that reminds me of.



Yourself?


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 10, 2012)

Boppity said:


> I got more bitches
> than chickenpox has itches
> sleazy hos
> easy blows
> ...


 
i would like to mess with you
i would like to undress you
see you naked, smell your smell
grab one of ya nuts and feel it
wonder why ya nob is the size of a peanut

disrespect those ladies call them bitches?
i call them ladys, or women, or babes if they deserve
your sexist rap is fuckin ubsurd
coz when i say bitch i mean slave
and there plenty of bitches on this thread ive made

maybe try for something abit longer?
longer and stronger
make a full verse
can ya do that boppy? can you be heard?
can you be felt with the shit you write?

or is it right guard coz your naked, stinking, open and broken
i havant seen you go for a full verse coz your soaken
like a boat, mines nicely floating
yours is broke and going down sinking
cant take the heat then get out the kitchen
cant feel the beat but i be listening
voices in my head guide me with there whispering
they say things to me that make me wonder
whats out there.. is it real?
is there more to life than what we know?
is it psychotic hallucination or a doorway yo
to somwhere else out of a linear time?
do you have a brain big enough to give that thought some time?

who knows
and whilst y'all keep on bitching
i'll end it with some advise kid,
go take another fuckin disprin
anything else would be to strong
fuckin with me? really quite wrong
......................

EZ does it, for the sport only

peace to the peacefull


----------



## Favelado (Aug 10, 2012)

Seriously. This is the weirdest thread I've ever seen on the internet.


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 10, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Yourself?


 
A slug in my garden just applauded.


----------



## Boppity (Aug 10, 2012)

For the ATTN of METH_LAB.

Let me start of you off on why my knob is the size of a peanut.... I dunno if you had sex ed in school but that's not actually a penis...

Just sayin'


----------



## Favelado (Aug 10, 2012)

*Self-censors*


----------



## mango5 (Aug 10, 2012)

Just leave the thread please Garf. And I trust the rest of you not to indulge in cross-thread baiting.
Consider this a warning.  This thread has had too many reports already.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 10, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> A slug in my garden just applauded.



That's not a nice way to speak of your missus.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 10, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i would like to mess with you
> i would like to undress you
> see you naked, smell your smell
> grab one of ya nuts and feel it
> ...


 
_Birds? You can't call them that anymore, they're chicks, tarts._

_




_


----------



## Boppity (Aug 10, 2012)

My penis is the size of a peanut, have you seen it? Fuck no you ain't seen it! It's the size of a peanut! 

(For the benefit of Ax, this one was deliberately copied! )


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 10, 2012)

Boppity said:


> For the ATTN of METH_LAB.
> 
> Let me start of you off on why my knob is the size of a peanut.... I dunno if you had sex ed in school but that's not actually a penis...
> 
> Just sayin'


 

ahhhhh shit. you a fem? 

LOL my bad lol god thats got falling of my bloody chair now.

as you were.

lol ffs 

peace!


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 10, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> That's not a nice way to speak of your missus.


 
The slug is shaking its head sadly and returning to the undergrowth.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Aug 10, 2012)

Go on then, there's a freestyle/ stream of consciousness stuff.

To the detriment of the willing
codes cross connected to tapestries,
to Diogenes failing miserably,
to tender pussy babe magnets
hiding in trees with elves and leprechauns
dissecting thought processes hidden in crevasses
among elder family residents, poor peters perfectly placed to
Waller and sing hollow psalms through hallowed palms
next to the kindling in a conclave of siblings
conned into the cave by Plato and 5 mythical nephilim
playing peek n boo dodging the cess pools of humanity
to forgo the foreseen war torn land of his dreams and save his sanity.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 10, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> The slug is shaking its head sadly and returning to the undergrowth.



Oh. The slug is yourself?


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 10, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> _Birds? You can't call them that anymore, they're chicks, tarts._
> 
> _
> 
> ...


 
sure birds is ok, chiks yea..tarts..no. sluts..no. bitches..i would say no unless they dont mind.

BA! Behave
no really behave
.....

now im going to the plub. 

catch yas laters i suppose


----------



## Boppity (Aug 10, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> ahhhhh shit. you a fem?
> 
> LOL my bad lol god thats got falling of my bloody chair now.
> 
> ...


 
S'alright, I'm a deceptively masculine person.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> You're so terrified of being found out as a lightweight aren't you?
> 
> There is nothing whatsoever in your posts or about you.
> 
> ...


must ever post on here be Tolstoy to meet with your posting criteria?

you make all these claims about me, but you've no knowledge of me at all, you're obsessed though I'll give you that... it's odd... some might call it stalker like behaviour... 

but this fantasy me that you think about, that you rally against, that you hate with a passion... has never and does not exist... except in your own head... you read my comments and ascribe them to attributes of my character which are really extractions of your own... it's funny, if a little sad and a sign of poor mental health that you've never worked this out in 10 years...

what's a real shame is that you'll never know... so you can never have your prejudices confirmed or denied but this allows you to maintain the vitrol... which is the catharsis you seek... 

thanks fanclub... but no thanks...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

Boppity said:


> Riiiiiiiiiiiiight.


the germans and the whatever it was that was claimed was the originators of hiphop... (kool herc fyi)...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

mango5 said:


> Just leave the thread please Garf. And I trust the rest of you not to indulge in cross-thread baiting.
> Consider this a warning. This thread has had too many reports already.


based on what?

seriously what have i done... I'f I'm being booted from a thread I deserve to know what I'm being accused of or being reported for...


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 10, 2012)

i dont think anyone ive ever had pm's with has liked BA in any way shape or form..theyjust dont tell him coz he gets all flusterd. alot of people fuckin hate him! like really hate! people just think im stupid and drugged up..they probably right, and yea some people really hate me no doubt but not as many as fuckin BA..i never known so many people say "keep this to pm but .." and then dig into BA like no tommorow, when he only came up in the conversation in the first place coz one of us in the convo/pm was taking the piss outta him.

seems to think he got some power over people and his politics and its just aload of alcoholic pathlogical bollox, which is common with liquor swilling idots like himself.

but i dont do politics so what do i know?

peace to the peacefull...and what a lovely fuckin summer day, beer garden weather for fuckin damn sure.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

there's no doubt BA has a shit ton of knowledge around the history and action of politics in comparison to a lot here... but it's not of any value if it's lorded over people like the rich do with money... which is what he seems to do....


still I'm about to get banned for not leaving this thread cos I've upset a newbie poster by inviting them for drinks which is even clarified if the mod in question could be arsed to follow the thread rather than go of hysterical moronic reported posts... or maybe it's the dislike of discussion of hip hop that's been reported or maybe it's my refusal to post rhymes... in any case it's a load of bollocks...

ban me mango I've got no idea why I'm being booted from the thread and ain't gonna stop posting on it cos some whinging little fuck decided to moan in a reported post and you can't be arsed to read the context around the thread or the posts in question...


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 10, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> based on what?
> 
> seriously what have i done... I'f I'm being booted from a thread I deserve to know what I'm being accused of or being reported for...


 
god knows and its probably completaly wrong but since its managment talking.... i dunno, your gonn do what ya gona do, same as me, same as them.

yea you should have the right to know...but is it worth bothering the managment? i kinda like the mods and the boss so when they speak up i will back off from whatever it is im doing that they want me to back off for.

anyways im off out.

peace!


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 10, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i dont think anyone ive ever had pm's with has liked BA in any way shape or form..theyjust dont tell him coz he gets all flusterd. alot of people fuckin hate him! like really hate! people just think im stupid and drugged up..they probably right, and yea some people really hate me no doubt but not as many as fuckin BA..i never known so many people say "keep this to pm but .." and then dig into BA like no tommorow, when he only came up in the conversation in the first place coz one of us in the convo/pm was taking the piss outta him.
> 
> seems to think he got some power over people and his politics and its just aload of alcoholic pathlogical bollox, which is common with liquor swilling idots like himself.
> 
> ...


Fancy nicking a few pints tonight then?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> god knows and its probably completaly wrong but since its managment talking.... i dunno, your gonn do what ya gona do, same as me, same as them.
> 
> yea you should have the right to know...but is it worth bothering the managment? i kinda like the mods and the boss so when they speak up i will back off from whatever it is im doing that they want me to back off for.
> 
> ...


got nothing against any of them...

but I've got no reason to leave the thread I've done nothing wrong if they want to ban me for whatever it is without telling me how or where I've crossed a line then so be it...


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 10, 2012)

> Fancy nicking a few pints tonight then?


necking.. not nicking.​ 
and yea i will be..im going out right now as it goes


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

I'd like to know though tbf how on one hand butchers can think I'm vacuous and transparently inconsequential at one end and the mods think I've done something ban worthy on the other... it's like perfect urban ... you're not saying anything... you're saying too much... lol...


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 10, 2012)

Get down off the cross, lock&light needs the nails.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 10, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> got nothing against any of them...
> 
> but I've got no reason to leave the thread I've done nothing wrong if they want to ban me for whatever it is without telling me how or where I've crossed a line then so be it...


 
they ban you they can ban me to...fuckin nob heads reporting you (and me no doubt) ... probably they think your sticking up for me or something and using any old excuse to fire off reports of faq breaching. 

its what cowards do init. report but keep it quiet..like little ickle children.

if they do it like men they say it to ya face, (or post) but they aint man enough so they hit the report button. *shrug*

peace m8


----------



## mango5 (Aug 10, 2012)

Bye bye Meth Lab. Enjoy your evening out.
Garf, I dunno where I raised threats or a ban. Your argumentativeness this week is wearing thin though. A 48 hour "peaceful weekend" ban is not out of the question.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Get down off the cross, lock&light needs the nails.


that's your best insult to me all year... two thumbs...  

god your dry...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

mango5 said:


> Bye bye Meth Lab.
> Garf, I dunno where I raised threats or a ban. Your argumentativeness this week is wearing thin though. A 48 hour "peaceful weekend" ban is not out of the question.


eh?

you said garf get off the thread consider this a warning... that's a threat of a ban isn't it... what the hell is it if it's not??


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 10, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Get down off the cross, lock&light needs the nails.


 
your tagline sums you up...coward.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 10, 2012)

mango5 said:


> Bye bye Meth Lab. Enjoy your evening out.
> Garf, I dunno where I raised threats or a ban. Your argumentativeness this week is wearing thin though. A 48 hour "peaceful weekend" ban is not out of the question.


 
bye bye..is that like ban bye? or see you tommorow bye?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

mango5 said:


> Just leave the thread please Garf. And I trust the rest of you not to indulge in cross-thread baiting.
> Consider this a warning. This thread has had too many reports already.


this is aimed at me... now you're threatening meth too... seriously wtf?  if the editor saw nothing wrong with it earlier in the thread whats changed other than the time period where the editor said he wasn't deleting the thread so the subsequent reports unless their about specific posts past that point are merely because the threads 30 pages long and high traffic over urban over a few days... 

seriously read the reports in context or you're just pandering to the whingers...


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 10, 2012)

god knows i was always under the impression that one would get a warning b4 actually getting banned?

*shrug*

peace


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 10, 2012)

Brevity as watchword, a bard said.
We seek stability when horse has bolted
To win do not fight, a sunny fella said
If we distill 'shut the fuck up' into juice
who among us will drink it?

Prose to verse to rap and ignominy
Glory covered and mud dragged
Bedraggled, despoiled,denigrated
Other word beginning with D 

So brevity being the soul of wit
manage at least half of it


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 10, 2012)

and people who hit the report button but dont speak, they are the ones that need to 'grow up'

ive had all kinds of insults.. i havant reported any!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> god knows i was always under the impression that one would get a warning b4 actually getting banned?
> 
> *shrug*
> 
> peace


i'm sure hat's never been a rule dude but it'd be at least reasonable to know why I've been threatened with one and your now being told bye bye... and then I'm getting a 48 hour threat again for asking why I've been threatened... 

seriously is butchers and lumpy fighting over mangos account or some shit...


----------



## killer b (Aug 10, 2012)

Hmm. I understand completely why someone might  choose not to be drawn into this clusterfuck tbh meth.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 10, 2012)

Favelado said:


> Obviously I meant one of or all of those things you complete mong.


 
Less of the mong, dinnermash.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> and people who hit the report button but dont speak, they are the ones that need to 'grow up'
> 
> ive had all kinds of insults.. i havant reported any!


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 10, 2012)

i dunno.

cowards with report buttons init.


----------



## killer b (Aug 10, 2012)

Cowards sending you pms instead of squaring up to butch themselves too, eh? Swings & roundabouts.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> Less of the mong, dinnermash.


now now Frances this newbie has protected status invite them for a drink, point out their level of posting isn't like to leave them on here for long or in fact converse with them at all and you'll be threatened with a ban... 

by order of the mango...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2012)

killer b said:


> Cowards sending you pms instead of squaring up to butch themselves too, eh? Swings & roundabouts.


i have had thousands of pm's of support... etc


----------



## Favelado (Aug 10, 2012)

Imagine the year 2035. Scientists have finally decoded dolphin language. Animals we have always considered to be graceful, playful and seemingly hyper-intelligent.

Thrilled, they play a recording of dolphin chat into a computer which immediately translates it. Then, the look of horror on their faces as they realise that dolphins are idiots and they interact with each other like the dumbest people on the internet.

"Your a fkin bellend m8 so do one."

"Bollocks, u started givin it the large and i put u in ur place nobwipe"

"Typical of you dis. Always sticking your big dorsel in wear it isn't wantid"

"Your mum's a cunt."

"Yeah, well have you seen the blow-hole in your mum's head? I could fit my whole tail in there - the fat slag."


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 10, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Get down off the cross, lock&light needs the nails.


 
That's true. I'm busy building a garden fence at the moment. Nails would come in handy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 10, 2012)

tbf dolphins would be like 'oh my days tuna, lets get it ftw!'

then


"fuck, nets, curse you john west'


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm nominating this thread for beef of the year come December. It delivers!
*30000th post*


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 10, 2012)

mango5 said:


> Bye bye Meth Lab. Enjoy your evening out.
> Garf, I dunno where I raised threats or a ban. Your argumentativeness this week is wearing thin though. A 48 hour "peaceful weekend" ban is not out of the question.



Since when has being argumentative been a bannable offence? The boards would be empty.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 10, 2012)

dang


----------



## discokermit (Aug 10, 2012)

it's like some weird garf and meth suicide pact.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 10, 2012)

Since about 2006 I think. As long as I've been a mod anyways.

edit @citizen


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 10, 2012)

Favelado said:


> Imagine the year 2035. Scientists have finally decoded dolphin language. Animals we have always considered to be graceful, playful and seemingly hyper-intelligent.
> 
> Thrilled, they play a recording of dolphin chat into a computer which immediately translates it. Then, the look of horror on their faces as they realise that dolphins are idiots and they interact with each other like the dumbest people on the internet.
> 
> ...



You remind me of an old poster. Had a pun name. Can't remember which though. Awesome wells maybe...


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 10, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Since when has being argumentative been a bannable offence? The boards would be empty.


It was a synonym for acting the prick. Which is always bannable.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 10, 2012)

mango5 said:


> Since about 2006 I think. As long as I've been a mod anyways.
> 
> edit @citizen



The only rule which might be contravened here is the 'don't be a dick' one. Which is more of a directive than a rule any way. Wasn't aware that mods were able to create new rules on an ad hoc basis.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 10, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> It was a synonym for acting the prick. Which is always bannable.



Well if so, it's used very selectively.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 10, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Well if so, it's used very selectively.


If you mean garf never gets banned for it despite acting the prick for 10 years then i agree.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 10, 2012)

tbf he has had a fair few temps for acting the cunt


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 10, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> tbf he has had a fair few temps for acting the cunt


I don't think that he has and nowhere deserving of his prickness.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 10, 2012)

killer b said:


> Cowards sending you pms instead of squaring up to butch themselves too, eh? Swings & roundabouts.


 
i'll square up to him any time.. i respect the people that talk with me in PM but yea they hate him...not all of 'em but a fair fuckin few for sure.

Im still here... hopefully i'll still be here when i get back.

coz i was under the impression it was warning first..then ban.

if you warn me i stop, ive said that all along.

peace


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 10, 2012)

on the deserving angle I'll leave thatm to others judgement but he _has_ recieved more than one temp. I've seen it with my own eyes


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 10, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> If you mean garf never gets banned for it despite acting the prick for 10 years then i agree.



 

I mean i've seen many people acting a dick and not been banned for it.


----------



## discokermit (Aug 10, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i respect the people that talk with me in PM but yea they hate him...not all of 'em but a fair fuckin few for sure.


you used the same shit against me and made yourself look a dick. do you never learn?


----------



## killer b (Aug 10, 2012)

Meth's pm box is the online equivalent of a night in with the girls and a bottle of lambrini.


----------



## killer b (Aug 10, 2012)

And maybe 'mamma mia' on DVD.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 10, 2012)

This thread stinks


----------

